# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  فكرت ابدأ معاكوا بأيه قولت مافيش احلى من النكت يلا نكت نكت بقى ان شا الله محد حوش ههه

## أهلاوى شديد

اس اس السلام عليكم 

اهلاوى شديد وصل ياناس يا عسل  :Shutup2: 

وسع وسع وسع  ::p: 

اولا كل سنة وانتوا طيبين وكويسين ومتعشيين وواكلين كحك وانتوا مرتاحين  :BRAWA: 

احم  احم >>> عايز ايه الاخ ده  :Banned2: 

ندخل فى الموضوع على طول >>> عارف انكوا شوية وهترمونى بالكوباية اللى جنبوكوا ديه بس هتعملوا ايه بقى قدركم ان انا جيت  ::nooo:: 



كل يوم نسمع نكت من هنا .. ونكت من هناك

ولا عمرنا سألنا ايه هيّ أنواع النكت

" يعني أنت عايز ايه من الاخر وانجز  ؟ " >>> بالراحة ياجدعان والصبر حلو برده

كنت عايز أقول يعني انه حتى النكت ليها أنواع

يعني هي حقها ناقص

انزل يا عم بشويش وشوف الأنواع!! 

.


.


.


.



.



.



.



.



.


.


ياعم انزل .. يعني هتشوف الأمثلة ياخيْ


.



.



.



.



.



.



.



.



.



.



.



.



.




بس هنا قف  :Hug2: 






نكته ماشيه في الشارع بتعيط ليه؟
واحد ضحك عليها



نكته محكوم عليها بالإعدام ليه؟
موتت واحد من الضحك 



نكته دخلت الكونجرس ليه؟
نكته سياسيه



نكته بتمشى لوحدها ومحدش بيكلمها أو يسلم عليها ليه؟
نكته بايخة 



نكته هدومها عليها تراب ليه؟
نكته قديمه



نكته خطّابها كثير ليه؟ 
نكته حلوه



نكته ملفوفه بورق سولفان ليه؟
نكته جديدة



نكته واقفه على الباب ليه؟
نكته خارجه



نكته ضربت واحد قاعد على القهوه ليه؟
بيقول على نفسه ابن نكته ، ولا هى امه ولا تعرفه



نكته كل الناس بتخاف تكلمها ليه؟ 
نكته قبيحه



نكته صابغه شعرها اصفر فى اخضر ليه؟
نكته روشه



نكته بتوطى وهى داخله من الباب ليه؟ 
نكته طويله



نكته بتخبط على الباب مرتين ليه؟
نكته مؤدبه



نكته ماشيه على الرصيف وماسكه سيجاره ليه؟
بتدور على حد يضحك عليها 




مثال على النكتة الماشية لحالها وما حدش بيكلمها او يسلم عليها
مرة واحد ماشي .. تعب .. قعد يجري


!! مواضيع مضحكة!!

باللغة العربية الفصحى بقى وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين  ::uff:: 


ســـــؤال في الامتحـــان




صباح اليوم التالي كان امتحان مادة الكيمياء في

كلية العلوم لطلاب السنة النهائية.. وكان من

المقرر أن يجلس الصديقان ليقضيا

الليلة في المذاكرة. إلا أنهما قررا فجأة الخروج مع

بقية الأصدقاء وترك المذاكرة

في اليوم التالي.. كانت

السهرة طويلة وفي نهايتها غلب النعاس

الصديقين فناما ولم يذهبا للامتحان



وعندما استيقظا كان موعد الامتحان قد انتهى

فهرعا لمدرس المادة وقالا له: نعتذر جداً عن عدم

المجيء، ولكننا كنا في الطريق

إلى الجامعة عندما انفجر أحد إطارات السيارة ولم

نتمكن من العثور على المساعدة إلا بعد فوات

الأوان، وتوسلا إلى الأستاذ

أن يحدد لهما موعداً آخر لأداء الاختبار



وبالفعل



وافق المدرس على ذلك، وفي اليوم المحدد

استعد الطالبان جيداً وذهبا في

موعد الاختبار تماماً، ولكن المدرس قرر أن يضع

كل واحد منهما في غرفة منفصلة. وجاءت ورقة

الأسئلة ليجد الطالبان

سؤالين اثنين



حيث حدد المدرس للأول (خمس درجات) وكان

سهلاً جداً، فانتهى منه الطالبان في دقيقتين

وعندما قلبا الورقة

وجدا السؤال التالي يقول














































أي الإطارات انفجرت

في سيارتكما ليلة أمس؟






وشكرا لحسن الاستماع  :hey:

----------


## natalia

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دي كلها نكت 
بس بجد موضوع تحفه وظريف جدا والله

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

لولولولولولولولولولوى

نتاليا تانى عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا نورك غطى على الكهربا .. يادى النور يادى النور جاية فى عربية ولا فى حنطور 

مش عارف اقولك ايه بصراحة ياللى رافعة معنوياتى كده 

يلا اعمل الخير وارميه البحر >>> انا عارف هو ده اللى بيدور فى عقلك دلوقتى 

بس ما علينا 

تسلمى على المرور والحمد لله انك ضحكتى >>> يبقى اكيد الموضوع عجبك

المهم 

تقبلناه هههههههه

اخوكى اهلاوى شديد

----------


## عراقية وافتخر

ينفع تعاريفك للنكتة انو يكون موضوع اطروحة ماجستير ههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة جدا يااهلاوي بجد ضحكتني على السؤال الاخير خخخخخخخخخخخ
بس معرفتش هما جاوبوا قالوا ايه ياترى هههههههههههههههههه
اكيد كتبو السؤال صح اه هو باين كدة 
مرسي قوي على الموضوع التحفة دة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله ده كده كتير يا هيام 

لا لا لا جمايلك مغرقانى من ساعة ما دخلت هنا 

ورد ومواصلات وردود لا لا لا كده كتير كتير كتير 

وعلى فكرة انا شاكك انك كنتى واحد من الطالبين اللى اتسألوا السؤال والدليل انك عرفتى انهم جابوا وقالوا ايه ههههههههههههه  إلعبى غيرها متخفية وجاية تعملى نفسك مش انتى هههههههه اتفقستى خلاص 

وشكرا على مرورك اللى اسعدنى وشرح صدرى والله 

اخوكى اهلاوى شديد

----------


## ديدي

ههههههه موضوع ظريف يا اهلاوى
شكرا لك

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

شكرا استاذة ديدى على المرور والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك

بس ايه الرد اللى كلمتين وبس ده ههههههههه من اولها بخل كده ههههههههه

على العموم 

تقبلناه هههههههه

اخوكى اهلاوى شديد

----------


## أبو فراس

وحدة دخلت محل كروت وهدايا 




قالت عندك كرت مكتوب عليه 



  ( إلى حبي الوحيد) ؟





 قال : نعم ،













قالت : اعطيني (14) كرت !!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أهلاوى شديد بصحيح*
*شوف النكته البايخه ديت*
*المنتخب بدون الأهلايه أتغلب بالأربعة*
*فى اليابان*
*قال يعنى لو الأهلاوية لو راحوا مع المنتخب*
*ماكناش حنتغلب*
*مش بيقولوا مقدر و مكتوب*
*و لا كمان المقدر و المكتوب*
*مكنشى حيحصل*
*علشان سواد عيون*
*اللعيبه الأهلاوية*
*هم يبكى بصحيح*
*خلصت النكته عيطوا بقه*
*مع الإعتذار للداعية عمرو خالد!*

----------


## natalia

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده ازاي
 اربعتاشر واحد ليه مفتريه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *أهلاوى شديد بصحيح*
> *شوف النكته البايخه ديت*
> *المنتخب بدون الأهلايه أتغلب بالأربعة*
> *فى اليابان*
> *قال يعنى لو الأهلاوية لو راحوا مع المنتخب*
> *ماكناش حنتغلب*
> *مش بيقولوا مقدر و مكتوب*
> *و لا كمان المقدر و المكتوب*
> *مكنشى حيحصل*
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نكتة لذيذة فعلا ههههههه

اهلا بيك ياأستاذ دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  

احنا فى واحة فك التكشيرة مش فى الرياضة على فكرة هههههه

بس برده هرد عليك 

المقدر والمكتوب مش هو اننا خسرنا انما المقدر والمكتوب هو ان لاعيبة الاهلى مش راحوا مع المنتخب الماتش ده !!! كده وضحت الرؤية اكيد !! 

وعذرا منتخب مصر مش فيه لاعيبة اهلى ولازمالك ولا اتحاد ولا اسماعيلى ولا غيره انما منتخب مصر هو كيان واحد اسمه منتخب مصر والتفرقة اللى حضرتك تفضلت بكتابتها اعارضك فيه واقولك ان هذا هو الخطأ الذى نقع فيه دائما واللى بيودينا فى داهية على طول لان لما منتخب مصر بيكسب بيتقال منتخب مصر كسب مش بيتقال ان 7 لاعيبة من الاهلى و3 لاعيبة من الزمالك ولا عيب من الاسماعيلى ولاعيب من المصرى كسبوا !!! 

ولكن لازم نعترف ان هذا الوقت لاعيبة الاهلى هم الاجهز من لاعيبة الفرق الاخرى وكذلك المحترفين فلا يعقل ان يوضع لاعيبة فاقدين الثقة فى انفسهم وفاقدين الثقة فى الفوز فى بطولة كبيرة مثل بطولة افريقيا !!! ولا ايه رايك انت ؟

اتمنى ان اكون اوصلت وجهة نظرى كما اريدها واتمنى من حضرتك ان تكون استوعبتها لاننا بحاجة الى التعاون لا التفريق !!

وشكرا لمرورك اللى اسعدنى جدا

اخوك او ابنك اهلاوى شديد

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نكتة لذيذة فعلا ههههههه
> 
> اهلا بيك ياأستاذ دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
> 
> احنا فى واحة فك التكشيرة مش فى الرياضة على فكرة هههههه
> 
> بس برده هرد عليك 
> ...


*أقولك أن نكتتى بايخة* 
*ترد و تقول أنها نكته لذيذه*
*لا ملكشى حق بصحيح*
*أقول بايخة*
*و هو يقول لذيذة*
*أشهدوا يا ناس بينا*
*و اللى زاد و طفح*
*تسمعنى محاضرة وطنية*
*و منتخب و فريق قومى*
*و حاجات كبيرة*
*أهلى مين اللى بتتكلم عليه*
*أهلى بركات و عماد النحاس*
*أهلى الشاطر و أحمد فتحى*
*أهلى منتخب أندية مصر كلها*
*الأهلى الله يرحمه*
*أهلى طارق و صالح سليم*
*أهلى الخطيب و ثابت البطل*
*أهلى المجرى و زيزو*
*و كمان جاى تقولى فى بيتى*
*خللى بالك إحنا*
*فى قاعة فك التكشيرة*
*مش حارد عليك*
*حاسيب عم مصرى الطيب*
*و صلعاوى القرعاوى*
*و الزلمه الموكوس*
*يردوا عليك*
*يا أهلاوى يا شديد قوووووووى*
*مع الإعتذار لمسلسل يتربى فى عزو*
*يا حمادة يا جامد قووووووى*
*ما زلت مصر أن نكتتى بايخه*
*و حاذرى أن تقول عكس كده!*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *أهلى مين اللى بتتكلم عليه
> أهلى بركات و عماد النحاس
> أهلى الشاطر و أحمد فتحى
> أهلى منتخب أندية مصر كلها
> ]*


الاهلى اللى بتكلم عنه هو ثالث العالم بطل القرن الافريقى محتكر الدورى والكأس وكأس السوبر أكتر نادى حصولا على بطولة افريقيا ابطال الدورى وابطال الكأس تحقيق رقم قياسى فى عدد مباريات الفوز المتتالية ..... إلخ إلخ 

هو ده الاهلى اللى بتكلم عليه ؟

وبعدين انتى مصر انها بايخة وانا شايف انها لذيذة برده وكمان ضحكت عليها ااهو ههههههه

واهلا بيك يا دكتور فى موضوعى مرة تانية ونورتنا وربنا ما يحرمنا من مرورك ولا تعليقاتك العسل ديه 

واهلا بيك فى اى وقت 

ابنك او اخوك اهلاوى شديد

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى اوى اووووووووووووووى يا اهلاوى
بجد جديدة وتجنننننننننننننننننننن
انا فعلا هلكت من الضحك
والالذ كمان ردودك
بجد ماشاء الله على روحك المرحة
تسلم ايدك اهلاوى
سعداء جدا بتواجدك معنا
تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

الحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك يا مشرفتنا الغالية 

بس ايه بنت شهريار ده هو انتى جاية من قصص ألف ليلة وليلة ولا ايه ههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد مرورك اسعدنى جدا 

واتمنى ان يكون الموضوع عجبك جدا

واتمنى ان اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم 

وزى ما بنقول وهنقول على المرور على الموضوع 


هنقول


تقبلناه ههههههههه

اخوكى الصغير 

اهلاوى شديد

----------


## أبو تقي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تلاقيه قمر 14

مشكوووووووووووووور أبو فراس

----------


## ابو عبد اللة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حبيب قلبى اهلوى جميلك مغرقنى مرة تهدينى اللقب ومرة نكت جميلة  شكرررررررررا جدددددددددددددددا جدددددددددددددددددا لكن الظاهر ان استاذنا الجليل الاكبر فر حان فينا اخوك ابو عبد اللة

----------


## ابو عبد اللة

حبيب قلبى اهلاوى شكرا على النكت الجميلة دى جميلة جددددددددددددددددا جدددددددددددددددددددا ولكن الظاهر ان دكتورنا الجليل الاكبر فرحان فينا اخوك ابو عبد اللة

----------


## abogoda_2010_20

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووو 
وياريت من مزيد

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حبيب قلبى اهلوى جميلك مغرقنى مرة تهدينى اللقب ومرة نكت جميلة  شكرررررررررا جدددددددددددددددا جدددددددددددددددددا لكن الظاهر ان استاذنا الجليل الاكبر فر حان فينا اخوك ابو عبد اللة


حبيب قلبى يا ابو عبد الله والله

نورت الموضوع يا غالى 

مش عارف الواحد محتار يفرشلك الارض مممممممم ورد ولا ورد خلاص هفرشلك ورد عشان قدومك الغالى علينا ده 

والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك ياغالى 

واسعدنى مرورك جدا

وبالنسبة لدكتور جمال انا سعدت جدا بمشاركته وكل واحد ليه رائيه ولازم نحترمه والاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد فى الود قضية وكلنا اخوة فى الاخر ولا يجمعنا الا رباط المحبة والاخاء فى الله 


شوفت يا ابو عبد الله اديك اهو نستنى ودخلتنى فى مود محاضرة من محاضرات الجامعة وطلعتنا من مود الضحك 

يلا ندخل تانى بالنكتة ديه 

مرة واحد اشترى غسالة فول أوتوماتيك
مراته عزمت الجيران علشان يشوفوها حطت في الغسالة 20 كيلو غسيل
والغسالة يا عيني بتاخد بس 7 كيلو بس
وشغلتها والجيران باركولها وعزمتهم على كباية شاي
وبعد شوية الغسالة بدأت تنشف الغسيل ومن كتر الحمل عليها قعدت تتحرك ناحية البلكونة
شفتها مرات صاحبنا قامت جريت عليها وقالت لها والله ماانت نشره الغسيل أنا اللي حنشره

ههههههههههههههه

يلا اضحك وانبسط والسلام امانة لعبد الله

تقبل وافر احترامى وتقديرى لمرورك

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووو 
> وياريت من مزيد


ان شاء الله هتلاقى المزيد دايما 

بس ياعم هو انت نسيت الضحك وانت داخل المنتدى ولا ايه 

طب حتى سيب حتة ضحكة او فتفوتة او حتة نقطة  :Girl (12): 


واسعدنى مرورك ياغالى 

واتمنى ان الموضوع يكون عجبك

----------


## msp_1318

مشكوووووووور

----------


## سالي كمال

جمييلة جدا

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ههههههههههه 

ما شاء الله موضوع لذيذ واول مرة اقراه صراحة

تسلم ايدك يا اهلاوى

----------


## emad864

ياخبر أحمر (بلاش الكلمة التانية)
اهلاوى ودمك كمان خفيف والله حبيتك لله فى لله

----------


## thereallove

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الاحلي تجمع الاهلاويه في الموضوع ده 

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا اهلاوي واخرج انا منها

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

متشششششششششششششششششكرين على مرور كل واحد فيكم ويارب يكون الموضوع عجبكم ولى عودة للترحيب بكل واحد على حدا ان شاء الله

اهلاوى شديد

----------


## زوزو عادل

عسل والله يا اهلاوى
انا حطيت رايي علشان انا بس اهلاويه
وكمان عشان موضوع جديد 
نكتة الغساله جميله
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عشت يااهلاوى للاهلويه
وربنا يبرك لنا فيك

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

والله مرورك هو الاجمد يا زوزو هانم وتشرفت بأنك معايا من نفس الفريق 

وبيب بيب اهلى بيب بيب بيب اهلى 

واهلا بيكى فى الموضوع زوزو 

ولى عودة برده للتعليق على كل واحد منفرد ان شاء الله

----------


## the_chemist

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاى
ازيك يا واد يا كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييير
قصدى يا أهلاوى خطير
هنكد عليك شوية
بس هو حسام عمر معداش من هنا

خلاص بلاش تزعل كده

خد نكتة رد

بيقولك 
نكتة إعتقلوها ليه
عشان نكتة سياسية
مش دخلت الكونجرس زى عم شعبولا
يالا بايخة 
بس نكتك أحلى 
أهلاوى و برضه بأسلم علي حسام عمر

----------


## the_chemist

معلهش أوت المرة دى
ما فى غير الحمصى
حلــــــــــــوة
معلهش أنا عارف انى غتت شويتين
مساكى عسل

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> مشكوووووووور


العفو يا اخويا 

ابقى فوت علينا كل يوم بقى  :: 

انت ما بتجيش ليه ياراجل مش تبقى تيجى 

نورتنا ياعمونا وعايزين نشوفك معانا تانى بقى 

سلاميكا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> جمييلة جدا


تسلمى يا ذوق 

والسلام امانة لابو العباس يا اسكندرية يا اجدع ناس  :: 

اهلا بيكى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ههههههههههه 
> 
> ما شاء الله موضوع لذيذ واول مرة اقراه صراحة
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا اهلاوى


الحمد لله انه عجبك 

والحمد لله انك كمان دكتورة 

كده ضمنا نتعالج ببلاش  ::  <<<<  واخوكى بقى ما بيصدق >>>>> استغلالى نمبر ون ;d

وشكرا يادكتورة على مرورك

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ياخبر أحمر (بلاش الكلمة التانية)
> اهلاوى ودمك كمان خفيف والله حبيتك لله فى لله


أهلا بعماد باشا الاهلاوى الغالى 

نورتنا يا مان 

وانت كمان دخلت قلبى من اوسع ابوابه والله 

بس بعد اذنك انزل شوية مش عارف اخد نفسى هههههههه 

نورت ياغالى الموضوع 

واهلا بالاهلاوية كلهم واحد واحد ونفر نفر

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الاحلي تجمع الاهلاويه في الموضوع ده 
> 
> مشكوووووووووووووووور يا اهلاوي واخرج انا منها


هو انت لسة عايش ياراجل هههههههههه

والله واحشنى جدا ياعمونا

وبعدين خليك اهلاوى كوول علو طوول وسيبك من اللى انت فيه ده  :xmas 10: 

نورت الموضوع يامان

والموضوع مفتوح للجميع 

مصراوى على طوووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> عسل والله يا اهلاوى
> انا حطيت رايي علشان انا بس اهلاويه
> وكمان عشان موضوع جديد 
> نكتة الغساله جميله
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عشت يااهلاوى للاهلويه
> وربنا يبرك لنا فيك


يعنى لو كنت زمالكاوية كنتى هتحلقيلى ولا ايهههههههههههههههه

الحمد لله ان الغسالة عجبتك وعلى فكرة ديه ايديال زانوسى ... روحى لتوتى بقى وقوليلها عايز غسالة (توتى اللى كانت بتقدم جوايز فى برنامج عروستى زمان  :xmas 10: )

وربنا يخليكى ويخلى كل الاهلاوية يارب والمصراوية برده عشان الدم واحد ورغيف العيش واحد برده  :xmas 4: 

شكرا لمرورك

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاى
> ازيك يا واد يا كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييير
> قصدى يا أهلاوى خطير
> هنكد عليك شوية
> بس هو حسام عمر معداش من هنا
> 
> خلاص بلاش تزعل كده
> 
> خد نكتة رد
> ...


اهلا يا كيميائى 

نورتنا 

بس مازال السؤال المحير يطرح نفسه على الساحة 

اين حسام عمر  :xmas 13: 

اللى يشوفه ياجدعان يبلغه انه مطلوب هنا معانا  :xmas 10: 

وشكرا على النكتة اللى هتخلينا نقضى تلت اربع حياتنا خلف الاسوار  :xmas 4: 

ماتقولش كده تانى بقى وخليك  كول على طول  :xmas 10: 

واهلا بيك فى الموضوع 

شكرا لمرورك

----------


## the_chemist

> اهلا يا كيميائى 
> 
> نورتنا 
> 
> بس مازال السؤال المحير يطرح نفسه على الساحة 
> 
> اين حسام عمر 
> 
> اللى يشوفه ياجدعان يبلغه انه مطلوب هنا معانا 
> ...



و حياتك يا حبيبى كلمته "حسام عمر"
و نصحته ييجى هنا و بلاش يجرى ورا حرقة الدم
بس هو باين عليه بيحب حرقة الدم و الدموع
و بيقول لك حاجة غريبة
سمعت أنه بيصر في كل حفلة عيد ميلاد له أنهم ميغنوش "عقبالك يوم ميلادك"
و بيصر يغنوا له "دموع دموع دايما دموع"
مش عارف هو مصر على كده ليه
يالله هو حر
و بمناسبة مطالبتك ليه بأنى أكون كول
حاضر هأنضم للواد بتاع إتصالات
كله أوبشن و خليك كووووووووووووول

----------


## سما عبدالرحمن

اهلاويه ولي كل الفخر
كل الشكر لكل الاهلاويه اللي شاركوا
والزملكاويه كمان عشان عندنا روح رياضيه
نكتك شديده يا شديد وزي العسل وده مش جديد علي الاهلاويه
تقبل مروري

----------


## قلب مصر

نكت جميلة قوي يا أهلاوي
كل الشكر على الضحكة الجميلة  :f:   :f:

----------


## العراقية85

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.هع هع هع هع هع ...هووووووووووووووووووووو(كلها ضحكات بس بعده لهجات...خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ)عاشت الايادي روووعه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> و حياتك يا حبيبى كلمته "حسام عمر"
> و نصحته ييجى هنا و بلاش يجرى ورا حرقة الدم
> بس هو باين عليه بيحب حرقة الدم و الدموع
> و بيقول لك حاجة غريبة
> سمعت أنه بيصر في كل حفلة عيد ميلاد له أنهم ميغنوش "عقبالك يوم ميلادك"
> و بيصر يغنوا له "دموع دموع دايما دموع"
> مش عارف هو مصر على كده ليه
> يالله هو حر
> و بمناسبة مطالبتك ليه بأنى أكون كول
> ...


ألف مبروك لانضمامك لقائمة اتصالات اوبشن وخليك كول على طول  :xmas 4: 

وشكرا على مرورك مرة تانية يا غالى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> اهلاويه ولي كل الفخر
> كل الشكر لكل الاهلاويه اللي شاركوا
> والزملكاويه كمان عشان عندنا روح رياضيه
> نكتك شديده يا شديد وزي العسل وده مش جديد علي الاهلاويه
> تقبل مروري


أهلا برابطة مشجعى الاهلى فى المنتدى  :xmas 7: 

والاهلى حديد وانا ركبى حديد  :xmas 4: 

شكرا على مرورك النايس ده يا سما 

واهلا بيكى معانا فى المنتدى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> نكت جميلة قوي يا أهلاوي
> كل الشكر على الضحكة الجميلة


الحمد لله انها عجبتك 

واهلا بيكى فى الموضوع

وشكرا على مرورك الجميل ده

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.هع هع هع هع هع ...هووووووووووووووووووووو(كلها ضحكات بس بعده لهجات...خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ)عاشت الايادي روووعه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

السى ان ان دخل المنتدى يا ناس هههههههههههههههههههههه  :xmas 4: 

حلوة الضحك باللهجات ديه هههههههههه كنت بضحكها زمان والله بس نسييت اللغات عشان ماكنتش براجع كويس على المنهج ههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا اخت عراقية على مرورك 

ولا تحرمينا منه دائما

----------


## the_chemist

قلت أعدى أشوف الواد الجن عامل إيه جديد
لقيته نايم
هو الدورى بطل و لا ايه
طيب الدورى بطل الكاس شغال "صحيح دا في طلايع الجيش"
اصحى ياواد غلبتنى

إسمع دى يمكن تصحى
بيقولك واد اتنين تلاتة
ههههههههههههههاى

 :xmas 3:   :xmas 34:

----------


## زوزو عادل

(1) مره ولد شاف قطه صغيره فى الشارع قال لاخوه 
الولد : انا هاخد القطه دى وأغسلها وأربيها 
الاخ : لو غسلتها هتموت 

وسابه الاخ ومشى ورجع بعد ساعتين لقى اخوه بيعيط 

الاخ : مالك يا حماده ؟ 
الولد : القطه ماتت 
الاخ : مش قولتلك لو غسلتها هتموت ! 
الولد : ماماتتش وانا بغسلها .. دى ماتت وانا بعصرها 




(2) مدرس بيسأل التلاميذ فى الفصل 
المدرس : اللى شايف نفسه غبى يقوم يقف 
بعد شويه وقف تلميذ 
المدرس : وليه بقا يا سيدى شايف نفسك غبى ؟ 
التلميذ: اصلى محبتش اشوفك واقف لوحدك يا استاذ 



(3) الاستاذ : فى اى فصل يسقط المطر ؟ 
التلميذ: فى الفصل اللى مالوش سقف 





(5) مره مدرس عربى بيملى التلاميذ 
المدرس : " ذهب احمد الى حديقه الحيوان يوم الأربعاء " 
التلميذ: الأربعاء بالهمزه على السطر ؟ 
المدرس : خلاص خليها الخميس 


(6) المدرس : ماهى انواع الاقمار ؟ 
التلميذ: قمر طبيعى _ قمر صناعى _ قمر الدين 


(8) مره طفل بلدياتنا راح للبقال 
الطفل : عمو عندك الشيكولاته ام ربع جنيه ؟ 
البقال : ايوه عندى 
الطفل : بكام ؟ 



(9) طفل كل يوم يروح للبقال 
فى اليوم الاول 
الطفل : عندك جبنه يا عمو ؟ 
البقال : ايوه يابنى 
الطفل : طيب هاتلى حلاوه 
فى اليوم التانى 
الطفل : عندك بيبسى يا عمو ؟ 
البقال : ايوه يابنى 
الطفل : طيب هاتلى عصير 
البقال زهق وراح يشتكى لوالد الطفل 
الاب : متزعلش . المره اللى جايه اضربه .. عندك عصايه ؟ 
البقال : ايوه عندى 
الاب : اديله قلمين 


(10) مره ولد بيسأل امه وهى حامل 
الولد : ايه ده يا ماما 
الام : ده اخوك يا حماده 
تانى يوم الولد راح المدرسه 
المدرسه بتسأله : انت ليك اخوات ؟ 
الولد : كان ليا بس ماما بلعته 


(12) مره واحد بخيل ابنه بيقوله : 
الابن : بابا انا عاوز ربع جنيه 
الاب : ايه ! 20 قرش 
اجبلك منين انا 15 قرش 
معايا 10 قروش 
تاخد 5 قروش 


(14) اب شاف ابنه قاعد لوحده سرحان ... فسأله 
الاب : مالك يابنى ؟ 
الابن : عندى مشكله كبيره اوى يا بابا 
العيال اللى قدى اللى بلعب معاهم دلوقتى لما يكبروا 
هلعب مع مين ! 


(15) حلاق وابنه بيتفرجوا على ماتش كوره 
المذيع : وكوره حلوه شطها بمشط رجله وجت فى المقص 
الابن : الحق يا بابا دول بيلعبوا فى العده ! 



(16) واحد عصبى اتجوز واحده عصبيه يوم الولاده 
الولد قال للدكتور : وسع انت .. أبعد .. ملكش دعوه بيا .. انا هنزل لوحدى






(18) واحد اسمر اوى اتجوز واحده سمره اوى خلفوا ولد ابيض اوى 
سموه مش ممكن 


(19) واحد كريم اوى اتجوز واحده كريمه اوى خلفوا ولد 
ادوه للجيران 


(20) واحد ندل ابوه طرده من البيت وهو طالع كتب على الصور ( مقر حركه طالبان ) 




(21) واحد ندل وصى ولاده وهو فى غرفه الانعاش يكونوا اندل منه 
فصلوا عنه جهاز الاكسجين

----------


## the_chemist

واحد بواب ماسك في ايده كيس و بيسأل ابن عمه
هو: لو عرفت اللى جوة الكيس هاديك 2 تعمل بيهم عجة
ابن عمه: هعهعهعهع عرفت برتجان

حد يقول حاجة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> قلت أعدى أشوف الواد الجن عامل إيه جديد
> لقيته نايم
> هو الدورى بطل و لا ايه
> طيب الدورى بطل الكاس شغال "صحيح دا في طلايع الجيش"
> اصحى ياواد غلبتنى
> 
> إسمع دى يمكن تصحى
> بيقولك واد اتنين تلاتة
> ههههههههههههههاى



معلش يا غالى كنت مشغول حبيتين 

بس مش تقلق كمان اسبوعين من دلوقتى مش هتلاحق على قاعة فك التكشيرة واللى هيحصل فيها هههههه والسبب هيكون تخليص الشعب من عصابة حمادة وتوتو الناشئة ههههههه

والف شكر ياغالى على المتابعة 

أخوك اهلاوى شديد

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم
شفت يا واد يا أهلاوى
حسام عمر إنتعشت أماله
أنا مش زعلان ع الهزيمة 
أنا زعلان ع الوكسة بتاعة اللعيبة النص كم

و لا ايه رأيك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الاهلى اللى بتكلم عنه هو ثالث العالم بطل القرن الافريقى محتكر الدورى والكأس وكأس السوبر أكتر نادى حصولا على بطولة افريقيا ابطال الدورى وابطال الكأس تحقيق رقم قياسى فى عدد مباريات الفوز المتتالية ..... إلخ إلخ  
> هو ده الاهلى اللى بتكلم عليه ؟ 
> وبعدين انتى مصر انها بايخة وانا شايف انها لذيذة برده وكمان ضحكت عليها ااهو ههههههه 
> واهلا بيك يا دكتور فى موضوعى مرة تانية ونورتنا وربنا ما يحرمنا من مرورك ولا تعليقاتك العسل ديه  
> واهلا بيك فى اى وقت  
> 
> ابنك او اخوك اهلاوى شديد


*بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط* 
*بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط* 
*بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط* 
*بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط* 
*بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط* 

*بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط**بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط
بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط 

بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط 
بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط 
بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط 
بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط 
بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط 

بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوطبترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط
بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط  
بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط 
بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط 
بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط 
بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط 
بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط 

بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوطبترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط
بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط بترول أسيوط*

----------


## زوزو عادل

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه بترول اسيوط اللى حضرتك كاتبها كتيييير دى
يادكتور جمال
يكونش اللى الاهلى اتغلب منها
معلشى احنا اللى قولنا نتغلب المرادى عشان العين
ههههههههه
ويعنى ابتسم عند الهزيمه وتواضع عند النصر
انا هبتسم اهوووووت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماتعمل حاجه يا اهلاوى باشا 
دافع عن الاهلى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه بترول اسيوط اللى حضرتك كاتبها كتيييير دى
> يادكتور جمال
> يكونش اللى الاهلى اتغلب منها
> معلشى احنا اللى قولنا نتغلب المرادى عشان العين
> ههههههههه
> ويعنى ابتسم عند الهزيمه وتواضع عند النصر
> انا هبتسم اهوووووت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*و أكيد يا زوزو سمعتى عن الدعم "النقدى" و الدعم "العينى" بتاع حكومتنا الرشيدة و بصفتى ناظر قاعة فك التكشيرة و حيث أننى الحائز على أوسكار 2007 يعنى بالبلدى أنا المعلم أو الفتوه بتاع القاعة لمدة عام كامل يعنى فى قول آخر أنا "الحكومة" بتاعت القاعة ديت لذا مريت على أول موضوع مثبت بعدى قلت لنفسى أدعم صاحب هذا الموضوع إللى صحبه يعتبر واحد من رعايا هذه القاعة و كان دعمى له أن أسخن موضوعه شوية و أدعمه بدعم "نكتى" أجدع كتير أووووى من الدعم النقدى و لا العينى بتاع الحكومه إياها!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*لا أنا مش لاعب ...مش ممكن أشيل كل قاعة فك التكشيرة على دماغى ...*

*فينك يا أهلاووووى يا شديد و فين أراضيك؟!..الإكتئاب وحش و مضر بالصحة النفسية...مش مشكلة الأهلى خرج من الكاس ماهو الأسماعيلى و الترسانه و المصرى خرجوا كمان...ياعم و هى بطولة الكاس دى بطوله دول عاملينها علشان الزمالك يفرح من نفسه....*

*أهلاوى شديد و قوى تايه يا ولاد الحلال...ياللى هنا و ياللى هناك اللى يلاقيه ليه الحلاوة من إدارة المنتدى و كله على حساب المعلم إبن البلد...*


**
**
*حد شاف الأهلاوى الشديد قوووووى*

----------


## ضيفة شرف

هاى اهلاوى 
الموضوع بجد تحفة 
انت رائع و بتشجع نادى رائع 
اتمنى لهم حظ سعيد فى البطولات الجاية 
سلام
                          ضيفة شرف
                         فقط

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *لا أنا مش لاعب ...مش ممكن أشيل كل قاعة فك التكشيرة على دماغى ...*
> 
> *فينك يا أهلاووووى يا شديد و فين أراضيك؟!..الإكتئاب وحش و مضر بالصحة النفسية...مش مشكلة الأهلى خرج من الكاس ماهو الأسماعيلى و الترسانه و المصرى خرجوا كمان...ياعم و هى بطولة الكاس دى بطوله دول عاملينها علشان الزمالك يفرح من نفسه....*
> 
> *أهلاوى شديد و قوى تايه يا ولاد الحلال...ياللى هنا و ياللى هناك اللى يلاقيه ليه الحلاوة من إدارة المنتدى و كله على حساب المعلم إبن البلد...*
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/CENTER]


يظهر يا دكتور أهلاوي شديد عامل حداد شديد عالأهلي .. مش عارف مين الي عمل للأهلي عمل شديد المرّادي ... و ظبطت معاه.

حمار كارّو  بيقول لحماره ..... بتحبيني لشخصي .... ولا عشان عندي عربية!!!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يظهر يا دكتور أهلاوي شديد عامل حداد شديد عالأهلي .. مش عارف مين الي عمل للأهلي عمل شديد المرّادي ... و ظبطت معاه.
> 
> حمار كارّو بيقول لحماره ..... بتحبيني لشخصي .... ولا عشان عندي عربية!!!


*أنا حاخد بالى من الموضوع لحد ما الأهلاوى الشديد يرجع بالسلامه من كبوته و أهو كل ثواب عند الله*

*كرباج ورا يا اسطى*

*لكن بصحيح بصحيح يا Awseemi A9eel*
*نكتك حلوة و لكن العربية ماركتها إيه و موديل سنة كام؟!*

*لكن أنا لقيت النكته الجايه فى منتدى روسى أسمه  
روفورآراب  لو فهمتها فهمهانى:*

*حمار تزوج حماره , في أول يوم الحمار قال لزوجته تفضلي ياحماره قالت له: بدينا* 

و إليك رابطها:
اضحـــك معنـــــا الجـــزأ الســــادس 

ينوبك ثواب أتصل بى على مدى الأربع و عشرين ساعة القادمة لأن ضحكتى  مزنوقة  مش عاوزه تخرج من ساعة ماقريت النكته الروسى ديت إياها!

و إليكم صورة من المنتدى الروسى 
روفورآراب

----------


## مي مؤمن

> بس مش تقلق كمان اسبوعين من دلوقتى مش هتلاحق على قاعة فك التكشيرة واللى هيحصل فيها هههههه والسبب هيكون تخليص الشعب من عصابة حمادة وتوتو الناشئة ههههههه


نعمممممممممممممم خيرررررررررررررررر مالهم عصابة حماده وتوتو هنشووووووووف يا اهلاوي مين الي ناشئين ومين الي هيزوغ من اول جوله وساحة بينا يا جمييييييييييييييل
بس على فكره النكت حلوة ههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتي لك بس ولو برضو ههههههههههههه

----------


## alias

النكت حلوة اصل مبيجيش من الاهلوية إلى الفكاهة والمرح والنفس المرحة المحبوبة نكت هيلة يا رب تمتعنا  بموضيع كمان وكمان 
اهلاوي شديد مفيش اشد منوووووو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش كدة برضوا 
استاذ جمال مع إحترامي ليك ولمركزك 
سيبك من الاهلي وبترول اسيوط وكد خلينا مع المنتخب يلا

----------


## the_chemist

شوفت الموقع يا دكتور
إنت متأكد أنه روسي
خد منه 
يقولون الحواطى قدموا شكوى للحكومه ( الله يعز الحكومه ) يتهمون الناس فيها بظلم الحواطى ونعتهم بالغباء ,وكذلك طالبوا بعمل مسابقه أو نحوه لإظهار ذكاء الحواطى . 
المهم قرروا الجماعه أنهم يجمعون كل الحواطى في ملعب الملك فهد وبعدين يطلع أذكى واحد فيهم ويسألونه سؤال إذا جاوب يطلع قرار بمنع التنكيت على الحواطى,, جا اليوم الموعود وطلع أذكى واحد في الحوطه ( وهو على فكره دكتور في علم النفس ) وسألوه السؤال التالي : ماهي عاصمة المملكه؟ رد الذكي وبسرعه : الرياض . الجماهير صاحوا وبصوت واحد : عطووه فرصه ثانيه 

شفت يا دكتور السرقة 
و لا النكتة الأولانية تنقط

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> النكت حلوة اصل مبيجيش من الاهلوية إلى الفكاهة والمرح والنفس المرحة المحبوبة نكت هيلة يا رب تمتعنا بموضيع كمان وكمان 
> اهلاوي شديد مفيش اشد منوووووو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش كدة برضوا 
> استاذ جمال مع إحترامي ليك ولمركزك 
> سيبك من الاهلي وبترول اسيوط وكد خلينا مع المنتخب يلا


 

 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34: *يا ألياس قول كلام غير كده أنا مركزى قلب هجوم خلف العارضة أنت مركزك إيه؟!*
*منتخب مين يا عم..لو وصل دور الأربعة أجيلك مشى حتى لو كنت فى آخر الدنيا.....المشكلة الكبرى لما يرجع المنتخب بخفى حنين برضك حيقولوا أن المنتخب هزم بفضل عدم رعاية الريس له لتفرغ الريس لتنفيذ برنامجه الإنتخابى و اللى كرة القدم و الرياضه على وجه العموم خارج إطار البرنامج إياه!* :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

ايه يا اخواننا  هو اهلاوي لسه في الحداد و لا ايه ... باين عليه مصرّ يكمل الأربعين  .. يا جماعه  لو حد يعرف  له عنوان يكلمه عشان نطمئن عليه .

أستاذي الدكتور جمال متأسف على التأخير .. مش بإيدي.. من ساعتها وانا قاعد أفكر في النكتة بتاع روفورآراب مش جايبه معايا حاجه  نهائي .. و في النهاية بردو ضحكت ( حتى استلقيت على قفاي من شدة الضحك ) عارف ليه !!! لأن النكتة روسية و انا ثقافتي الماني .. اه  الماني جدا يا دكتوووور .

الله .. الله .. الله يكرمك يا دكتور يعني كمان تبعتني على الموقع الروسي اياه !! أهو كده بقى فيه اتنين ضحكتهم مزنوقه ...

بلدياتنا نجح في انتخابات مجلس الشعب، ففي اول جلسة قاعد جنب واحد افندى فالأفندى عزم عليه بسيجارة مارلبورو، وبعد شويه بيسالوا إيه رأيك في الديمقراطية ياحاج؟؟.. فرد الحاج : والله أحسن من الكيلوباترا !! 

أي خدعة يا دكتور    ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

انا راجع ارد ياجدعان بإستفاضة إن شاء الله بس افضى من اللى انا فيه 

بعيد عنكم ضغط شغل 

خليك يا دكتور قاعد هنا ما تمشيش انا جايلك هوا يا ملك قاعة فك التكشيرة 

واهلا بجميع اللى مروا على الموضوع

انتظرونا تجدوا ما يسركم 

والاهلى عمهم وحابس دمهم خخخخخ بيب بيب مصر بيب بيب بيب مصر ههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بلدياتنا نجح في انتخابات مجلس الشعب، ففي اول جلسة قاعد جنب واحد افندى فالأفندى عزم عليه بسيجارة مارلبورو، وبعد شويه بيسالوا إيه رأيك في الديمقراطية ياحاج؟؟.. فرد الحاج : والله أحسن من الكيلوباترا !!  
> 
> أي خدعة يا دكتور


*عذرا أنا لا أضحك على أى نكت فيها ريحة الدخان و سنينه و ايضا النكت اللى فيها ريحة أعضاء مجلس الشعب و سنينهم...أنا أفضل أزنق ضحكتى و أموت من هذه الزنقه و لا أضحك على النكت اللى من الصنفين إياهم!*
*خد ديت*
*آخر صورة لميس ليزا مأخوذة بتاريخ يناير 2009*

----------


## the_chemist

> انا راجع ارد ياجدعان بإستفاضة إن شاء الله بس افضى من اللى انا فيه 
> 
> بعيد عنكم ضغط شغل 
> 
> خليك يا دكتور قاعد هنا ما تمشيش انا جايلك هوا يا ملك قاعة فك التكشيرة 
> 
> واهلا بجميع اللى مروا على الموضوع
> 
> انتظرونا تجدوا ما يسركم 
> ...


ايه يا ابنى

متقوليش مستنيين كونداليزا رايس يا خى

جاى جاى

و انت قاعد تشيت ع الكنبة

إصحى للموئع بتاعك

ياللا باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

----------


## oshena

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد نكت جامده جدا

----------


## مالك معاذ

شكرا ياهلاوي صراحة مية مية هههههههههههههههههه بس احلى حاجة حقة الاختبار

----------


## زوزو عادل

*السلام عليكم*


سأل الطفل الصغير أباه عن معنى السياسه .. احتار الأب قليلا ثم قال له أن الموضوع صعب عليه فى السن دى لكن هيحاول 

يشرح له الحكايه ببساطه 

قال الأب : أنا اصرف على البيت لذلك أنا الرأسماليه..و أمك تنظم شئون البيت و لذلك سنطلق عليها اسم الحكومه...

أنت تحت تصرف أمك اذن فأنت الشعب و أخوك الرضيع هو أملنا لذا سنطلق عليه اسم المستقبل... اما الخادمه فهى تعيش 

من ورائنا لذا سنطلق عليها اسم القوى الكادحه...

المهم ذهب الابن مشغول الفكر و لم يستطع النوم...نهض من سريره قلقا و سمع صوت اخيه الرضيع يبكى .. ذهب اليه فوجده

قد تبول فى الحفاضه و لا يجد من يغيرها له..

ذهب كى يخبر أمه فوجدها غارقه فى سبات عميق و لم تستقيظ بحث عن والده فوجده فى المطبخ يحاول اغواء الخادمه 

و تقبيلها....

فرد فى اليوم التالى قال الولد الصغير لابيه

لقد عرفت بالتحديد معنى السياسه ..

: الوالد : ماذا عرفت ؟!!!

قال الولد : عندما تلهو الرأسماليه بالقوى الكادحه تكون الحكومه غارقه فى النوم العميق و يصبح الشعب مهملا تماما

و يصبح المستقبل غارقا فى القذاره !!
......................................


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اووووووووى يازوزو
بجد فى الجووووووووووووووووون
تعيش الحكومة
تعيش تعيش تعيش

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لقد عرفت بالتحديد معنى السياسه .. 
> : الوالد : ماذا عرفت ؟!!!
> 
> قال الولد : عندما تلهو الرأسماليه بالقوى الكادحه تكون الحكومه غارقه فى النوم العميق و يصبح الشعب مهملا تماما 
> و يصبح المستقبل غارقا فى القذاره !!
> ...................................... 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*قال إيه عندما تلهو الرأسماليه بالقوى الكادحه ...بلاش كلام فارغ...الناس مش مقدره تعب الحكومه*

*لا بقى ده مش الإتفاق هنا ركن الرياضة و مش ركن السياسة....ركن السياسة فى الموضوع التالى:*
أضحك على السياسة مع السياسة مش مهم ...المهم تضحك* ‏*

*الكلام ده ميحصلشى مره تانية*
*رياضة يعنى رياضة*
*و سياسة يعنى سياسة*

*التوقيع*
*عمدة و حكومة  قاعة فك التكشيرة*

----------


## the_chemist

ايه الحلاوة دى

شفت يا دكتور حلاوة المنصورة

بالمناسبة قال أنيس منصور ذات مرة عن العقاد
أن أبوه من المنيا
و أمه من المنصورة 
و ولد في أسوان

و أن سر عبقريته هو الجزء الموروث من المنصورة

و بالمناسبة كان العقاد في غاية الظرف و اللطافة بسبب هذا النصف الحلو من المنصورة

جميلة يا زوزو و لو بيفهموا يريحونا و يمشوا

صباحكو ورد من جزيرة الورد للعريش

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ايه الحلاوة دى
> 
> شفت يا دكتور حلاوة المنصورة


*لو لم اكن من المنصورة لوددت ان اكون من المنصورة*
*مع الإعتذار لــــــــ لو لم أكن  مصريا لوددت أن أكون هنديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــا*
*آخر طبعة*
*لو لم أكن  مصريا لوددت أن أكون صينيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*

----------


## زوزو عادل

> *قال إيه عندما تلهو الرأسماليه بالقوى الكادحه ...بلاش كلام فارغ...الناس مش مقدره تعب الحكومه*
> 
> *لا بقى ده مش الإتفاق هنا ركن الرياضة و مش ركن السياسة....ركن السياسة فى الموضوع التالى:*
> أضحك على السياسة مع السياسة مش مهم ...المهم تضحك* ‏* 
> *الكلام ده ميحصلشى مره تانية*
> *رياضة يعنى رياضة*
> *و سياسة يعنى سياسة* 
> *التوقيع*
> 
> *عمدة و حكومة قاعة فك التكشيرة*


*الى عمدة وحكومة قاعه فك التكشيره*

*اعترف بخطئى الشديد*
*واطلب من الحكومه*
*العفو والسماح*
*لهذا الخطأ الشنيع*

*واخر مره*
*يا اهلااااااااااااااااااااوى*
*انت فين*
*عشان تدافع عننا*

----------


## زوزو عادل

*واحـد احـول حـس بالـبـرد وهـو نـايـم ... قـام وغـطـى اخـوه 


واحد زملكاوى راح إشترى بطيخه .. فطلعت حمرا.. راح مرجعها 


واحد أحول...... سجل في الجيش ...... حطوه في قسم القصف العشوائي 

واحــد حـــب ...... طــحــنــوه 

واحد زهقان .. وقع قال أحسن 

اثنين ركبوا سيارة ........ واحد ساق ......... واحد دراع 

واحد نام متأخر ........ فاته الحلم 

ميكانيكي أشترى سرير ....... نام تحته 

أثنين محششين..واحد قال الأربعاء يوافق 15؟ .. الثاني قال لوضغطنا عليه يوافق كام 

واحد بلدياتنا وقع من الدور العاشر .. جاله صداع 

واحد بيستهبل اتجوز وحده بتستهبل ، خلفو واد ... لما خرج عمل فيها ميت 

مرة اثنين ضربو بعض .. بعض زعل منهم 

واحد ضرب ابنه بالالم قصفه 

مرة كلب فقد الذاكرة ماشى فى الشارع بيقول صوصو...لا نونو.....لا 

ليه الفراعنه بنو تلات أهرامات ... عشان العشرة قروش لا تكفى أكتر من تلاته 

محامى صعيدى رفع قضيه وقعت عليه 

صعيدى شاف ساعته واقفه راح جبلها كرسى 

ليه الصعايده أخدو وقت طويل أوى فى بناء الأهرامات؟ ... عشان كانو كل مايرصو حجر .... يشربوه 

اتنين مديرين راحو يصيفو ، مدير عام ومدير غرق 

مصوراتى إبنه مات طلّع عليه 

في جني احول بيدخل في واحد .... دخل في جدار 

فيه أثنين راحوا للبحر يصطادو ... الأول صاد والثاني ضاد 

واحد فقير مر من امام الجزار ونظر للحمة بتمعن ... وقال لها حتروحى النار 

صعيدي راح يحج فسكن في مخيم النساء ...... ليه ؟ يحج عن امه 

الطبيب:أسنانك بحاجة إلى تقويم ! المريض: هجري أم ميلادي ؟!! 

واحد منحوس خبطته عربية و مات فروحه طلعت خبطتها طيارة 

مرة واحد باكستاني قابل واحد باكستالت 

واحد بلديتنا حب يعمل ارهابى.. خطف ابنه.. محدش سأل عليه .. قتله 

مره واحد صعيدى حلم انه بيحفر فى بير غويييييط.. صحى لقى ايده فى مناخيره 

صعيدي وقفت علي وشه دبانة... بيهشها... قالت له حتي انت يا معفن!!!!! 

واحد صعيدي نزل يتمشي.. جابوه من ع الحدود 

كان فيه خمسة صعايدة سموا نفسهم الشجعان التلاتة 

كمسرى ماشى فى جنازه بيقول يا جماعه الجنازه فاضيه ادام

صومالى ركبه عفريت العفريت مات من الجوع 

مره واحد راح السودان باليل ملقاش حد 

مره واحد بتاع سمك ابنه مات فماشى فى الجنازه يقول كان صاحى و بيلعب 

مره واحد بلدياتنا وقع فى حفره نزلوله حبل طلع مخنوق 

مره واحد توأم شاف اخوه قاله انت فين من الصبح يخرب شكلك امى خلتنى استحمى مرتين 

الفراعنه بيقولوا ايه بعد الصلاه ؟؟؟؟؟ هرما هرما 

مره واحد بلديتنا لقى خاتم سليمان جه يدعكه فعص العفريت 

واحد احول وواحد اهبل فتحوا محل طعمية الاحول بقى يعمل الطعمية و يحطها برة الطاسة ،و الاهبل يقول طشششش 

كمسارى راح يتجوز لقى المهر ناقص كت
ب الباقى على ضهر التذكرة 

أحول راح يستقبل أبوه المطار باس الشنطه وشال أبوه 

في واحد شرب الدوا قبل موعده بخمس دقايق عشان يفاجئ الجراثيم 

محشش دخل البيت لقى امه تحترق فقال لها منوره يامه 

صعيدي صاد سمكه شافها حيه راح غرقها عشان تموت 

بخيـــــل دخل الحمام ولم يخرج لــيـش ؟ مكتوب على باب الحمام من الداخل إدفــع!! 

دجـاجة انتـحرت وكتبت في وصيتها خلو ماجي ينفعكم 

مدرس يسال طالب كم عمر أبوك؟ قال الولد :والله مأدري بس هو من زمان عندنا*

----------


## the_chemist

جميل يا أم سلمى و الله 
أضحك الله سنك
اسمعى يا ستى علي قدنا

عارفة ليه الحامل من بلدياتنا بتشرب جاز
آه عشان القفل اللى جوه ميصديش

واحد منهم قتل أبوه عشان يحلف برحمته

واحد بيورنش أحذية أبوه مات
مشي في الجنازة يقول بويا بويا

واحد سودانى وقع اتقشر

واحد صينى وقع انكسر "و بلاش تخليك صينى يا دكتور"

واحد زمالكاوى دخلوه الامتحان لوحده    طلع التانى

واحد حلاق اشتري بطيخة لقاها قرعة قالها حتى انت بتحلقى بره

اتنين قرع خبطوا في بعض طلعوا شرار

حكم كورة مراته ظبطته داخل البيت متسلل
ادته الكارت الأحمر

معلهش حاجة كده علي قدنا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الى عمدة وحكومة قاعه فك التكشيره*
> 
> *اعترف بخطئى الشديد*
> *واطلب من الحكومه*
> *العفو والسماح*
> *لهذا الخطأ الشنيع* 
> *واخر مره*
> *يا اهلااااااااااااااااااااوى*
> *انت فين*
> *عشان تدافع عننا*


**
*نحن عمدة و حكومة قاعة قاعة فك التكشيرة أصدرنا عفونا العام عن:*



*اعيش عمرى بلا لحظات*
*اسير دربى بلا خطوات*
*املك قلبى بلا نبضات*
*احى انا؟ ام هذا هو المماات؟*
*لا يدخل الجنه نماام*
*ام سلمى*
*و الملقبة*
*زوزو عادل*
*و ذلك لتقديمها*
*لمجموعة النكات المقدمة منها*
*و التى ركزت فيها على حبايبنا*
*فى الصعيد*
*و نظرا لجودة و أصالة هذه المجموعة*
*نرى نحن العمدة و الحكومة الرشيدة*
*أن تتولى زوزو عادل*
*مهام رعاية الموضوع بتاع الأهلاوى الشديد اووووووى*
*و الذى ذهب يبحث عن نكت جديدة صناعة الصين*
*و لم يعد حتى الآن*
*و يشاع عنه أنه رجع لمصر*
*و فى الجمارك*
*سألوه أين شهادة المصدر و المنشأ*
*بتوع النكت ديت*
*و أكدوا عليه*
*أن الشهادات تكون مختومة*
*بختم النسر*
*مع التأكد*
*أن النسر الصينى تبعهم*
*ميكونش مصاب بفيروس أنفلونزا الطيور*
 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:

----------


## زوزو عادل

> جميل يا أم سلمى و الله 
> أضحك الله سنك
> اسمعى يا ستى علي قدنا
> 
> عارفة ليه الحامل من بلدياتنا بتشرب جاز
> آه عشان القفل اللى جوه ميصديش
> 
> واحد منهم قتل أبوه عشان يحلف برحمته
> 
> معلهش حاجة كده علي قدنا


*اهلا اهلا استاذى الغالى*

*ههههههههههههههه*

*حلوين جداااااااااا*

*كل ده وعلى قدكم*

*ربنا يبارك فيك*

----------


## زوزو عادل

> **
> 
> *نحن عمدة و حكومة قاعة قاعة فك التكشيرة أصدرنا عفونا العام عن:*
>  
> 
> *اعيش عمرى بلا لحظات*
> *اسير دربى بلا خطوات*
> *املك قلبى بلا نبضات*
> *احى انا؟ ام هذا هو المماات؟*
> ...


 
** 
*انااااااااا*
*هيييييييييييييييييه*
 :Jamminz: *  * 
*تحيا عمدة وحكومة قاعة فك التكشيره*
*تعيش الحكومه ت ت تعيش*

*اه  انا ماليش دعوه باهلاوى*

*فينك يا اهلاوى هو النسر عنده انفلونزا*
* ولا النسر طار ومش عارفين تمسكوه*
*هههههههه* 

 ::  :: * نستعد بقى للمهام الجديده*

* للحكوووووووووووووووومه*

----------


## the_chemist

:Allah: 
تعالوا نهنى و نبارك

عندنا اليوم عيد

مبروك يا أم سلمى

من أبو أمنية 
إتفضلي يا أفندم
 :Car: 
 :107: 
دى بقه للواد الأهلاوى لما يرجع من حربه مع عصابة حمادة و توتو
 :Bicycle:

----------


## زوزو عادل

> تعالوا نهنى و نبارك
> 
> عندنا اليوم عيد
> 
> مبروك يا أم سلمى
> 
> من أبو أمنية 
> إتفضلي يا أفندم
> 
> ...


*الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ ابو امنيه*

*شكرا شكرا*

*اما الحق اعمل حاجه قبل ما اهلاوى يرجع*

*ربنا يسترها بقى لما يرجع*

 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34: 

 :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7: 




في مدرس يدرس في المرحلة الابتدائية سأل أحد الطلاب
طير بيتكلم وأول حرف منه الباء ؟ 
فرد عليه الطالب وبسرعه : الببغاء 
فقال : ممتاز . اسمك اية؟ 
فرد : أحمد 
سأله المدرس: أبوك بيشتغل اية؟ 
رد الطالب : دكتور 
فقال المدرس : شايفين ولاد الدكاتره ؟ 
راح المدرس سأل سؤال ثاني : حيوان بطيء وأول حرف في اسمه السين ؟ 
فرد أحد الطلاب : سلحفاة 
يرد المدرس : ممتاز .. اسمك أية؟ 
فقال : وائل 
أبوك بيشتغل اية؟ 
رد الطالب : مهندس 
فقال المدرس : شايفين ولاد المهندسين
بعدها سأل المدرس السؤال الثالث : طائر له جناحين ... ما هو ؟ 
فرد أحد الطلاب و بسرعه : تمساح 
فيقول المدرس : شايفين الغبي دة 
اسمك أية ياغبي؟ 
ردالطالب : خلف 
أبوك يشتغل أية ياغبي؟ 
رد الطالب : لواء امن دولة 
ردالمدرس : بص يا حبيبي هو التمساح بيطير بس مش كتير ولو شد حيله
حيطير أعلى
 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:

----------


## the_chemist

هههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا زوزو

هو التمساح ممكن يطير مسافات طويلة صح

الخوف وحش

تصورى كنت هأرد بنكتة بس و الله من الضحك نسيتها

لما أفتكرها بقى

بس أنا بعت بسكتلة كوتشها بايظ للواد الأهلاوى عشان نأخره كام شهر كده

----------


## زوزو عادل

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة يا زوزو
> 
> هو التمساح ممكن يطير مسافات طويلة صح
> 
> الخوف وحش
> 
> تصورى كنت هأرد بنكتة بس و الله من الضحك نسيتها
> ...


*الحمد لله*
*انها عجبنك يا استاذى*

*اللهم ياجامع الناس فى يوم لا ريب فيه اجمع ضالته*

*هههههه ربنا يبارك فيك* 
*خدمه مش هنسهالك بس اهلاوى ممكن* 
*يغير وسيلة المواصلات ههههه*

----------


## the_chemist

أمرك مطاع يا أختاه

أأمرى 
نركبه ايه

صاروخ للمريخ مثلا و نبعت له بسكلته مكسرة بعد 30 سنة ضوئية مثلا

عشان خاطر سلمى "ربنا يبعتها بالسلامة" احنا ممكن نخلى الجماعة بتوع عصابة حمادة و توتو يحبسوه

مستنى تعليماتك يا أفندم
أبعتلهم المسج فورم

----------


## زوزو عادل

> أمرك مطاع يا أختاه
> 
> أأمرى 
> نركبه ايه
> 
> صاروخ للمريخ مثلا و نبعت له بسكلته مكسرة بعد 30 سنة ضوئية مثلا
> 
> عشان خاطر سلمى "ربنا يبعتها بالسلامة" احنا ممكن نخلى الجماعة بتوع عصابة حمادة و توتو يحبسوه
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يخليك استاذى*
*الامر لله وحده*

*صاروخ لالالا حارم علينا*
*يابخت من قدر وعفى*

*خليك فاكر الجمايل دى يا اهلاوى*

*الاستاذ ابو امنيه عاوز يخلص منك اهوت*

*ههههههه احنا بنهدى النفوس بس ههههههه*







مرة واحد ركب دش فوق السطح فعلشان ماحدش يقرب منه من السكان بنى حواليه كوخ وقفله وقال 
للسكان انا حاطط أسد في الكوخ ده فمحدش يقرب منه أحسنله ، السكان فضلوا خايفين يطلعوا السطح لحد مايوم الشجيع بتاعهم طلع وراح فاتح الكوخ راح نازل جري ووشه أصفر السكان قالولوه ايه شوفته ، قالهم لأ أنا شوفت الطبق اللي بياكل فيه بس
***************ظابط مسك واحد مسطول بالليل كان معاه حشيش سأله انت بتشرب حشيش؟ قاله ايوه يا باشا، وبتاجر فيه 
كمان؟ قاله ايوه ، تاني يوم اتعرض على النيابة سأله وكيل النيابة انت بتشرب حشيش؟ قاله لا يا بيه، طب بتاجر فيه؟ قاله لا يا بيه قاله ليه قلت للظابط كده؟ قاله كنت مسطول يا بيه 
***********************

مره دكتور صيدلي قابل دكتور صيدلي زيه قاله مرهم بيك قاله
بنسلين ماشفناش بعض 
**********************

مرة ثلاث شباب راحو امريكا وبعد كام شهر ابو واحد فيهم مات فحبو يبلغوه فطلع واحد منهم وقال انا حبلغو فراح وقال
انت شفت ابوك امتى اخر مرة قال الولد:من شهرين رد علية قالو:هذة دقني لو شفتو مرة تانية
************************

مرة وحدة وحشة جدا بتقول لزوجها نفسى ابقا 
عصفورة قال لها وانا نفسى ابقا بندقية

----------


## the_chemist

تمام يا أفندم
تم ارسال المسج لعصابة حمادة و توتو لحجز الأهلاوى لمدة كام سنة كده حسب تعليمات سيادتك يا أفندم


ع العموم 
هو واحد بلدياتنا راح نيويورك
و طلع ناطحة سحاب و بص من فوق 
لقى الشارع بيبرق كأن فيه ميه
قلع هدومه و نط عشان ياخد له غطس

اتنين منهم برضه طلعوا ناطحة السحاب و واحد منهم راهن صاحبه انه ينط من فوق من غير ما يحصل له حاجة
المهم نط و قعد 3 أيام علي ما وصل الأرض
أخوه بيسأله و بيقول له ياااااااااااه دا زمانه مات
قال له طبعا مش بجاله 3 أيام من غير أكل و لا شرب

واحد أخنف كل لما يروح لعروسة ترفضه
فأمه قالت له آخر مرة نروح لعروسة و اياك تفتح بقك
المهم راحت و خلصت و الفرح بعد أسبوع
يوم الدخلة قعد ع السرير و العروسة جابت الأكل
قعدت مستنياه ينزل ياكل و لما الجوع قرصها قالت له
انزن كن
قال لها: نينتك فن

واحد اتجوز واحدة وحشة قوى سألته
الروسة: يا سي أحمد أنكشف علي مين و استخبى علي مين
سي أحمد: انكشفي علي كل الناس و استخبى علي لوحدى

حلى دى:
يا قاضى تها ما قولك في إمرأة تزوجتها هى أمى و أنا ولدتها

زمان عصابة حمادة و توتو عملوا الشغل المطلوب يا أفندم

----------


## the_chemist

اييييييييييييييييييه دنيا 

إنتوا فين يا جماعة الخير

هو الصفحة دى منحوسة و لا ايه

حتى زوزو مطنشاها من يوم ما أخدت رئاستها

ايه الحكاية

شوفوا بقي 
هو كان في سباق سيارات 
و جه واحد بلدياتنا بعربية مهكعة ع الآخر
طبعا الكل استغرب بس قالوا نشركه في السباق عشان نضحك لما يوصل خط النهاية بعد يومين تلاتة
المهم بدء السباق و فوجئ الجميع بالعربية المهكعة بتجرى و بتكسب السباق
الجماعة عملوا كونسلتوا عشان يعرفوا السبب
فتحوا الكابوت عشان يشوفوا الموتور لقيوا اتنين بلدياتنا واقفين بينهجوا

اييييييييه انتو فين

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
والباقى كله تقريبا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااك

بس اموت واعرف هناك فين

----------


## the_chemist

بنت شهريار شرفتنا

يا ميت ويلكم "لانجوتش فانكشن يا سيادة العميد"
بس و الله لو ساندوتش فولكشن يبقى أحسن

مشوفتش تهنئة منك لريسة الصفحة الجديدة زوزو عادل "معلهش احنا بنهدى النفوس يا ريسة بس"

و الا إنت منفذتيش الوصية بحبس الواد أهلاوى شديد

و بعدين هو هناك ده يبقى مين أصلا حد نعرفه

يا ميت ويلكم

 :Wel 0001:

----------


## mohamed salama

احلى مافى الموضوع توقيعك

واللى عنده أمل يعمل للأهلى عمل 

انما النكته بتاعة الامتحان قديمه

----------


## the_chemist

يا عم محمد حط نكتة 

مش تحط قنبلة للراجل و هو مش واخد باله

و يعنى فيه نكت جديدة كله قديم
و اسمع يا سيدى

كان فيه 5 مسجونين مدى الحياة يعملوا ايه عشان أيامهم تعدى
المهم واحد منهم جالوا كتاب فيه أكتر من 1000 نكتة
و بدأوا يقولوا النكت لبعض لما حفظوها
فأصبح كل واحد مش بيحكى النكتة لا بيقول رقمها و الكل بيضحك

المهم دخل الزنزانة واحد سادس و اندمج معاهم و حفظ النكت
و كل ما يقول نكتة "بالرقم يعنى" مفيش حد يضحك
قال لهم: هو فيه ايه كل لما اقول نكتة محدش يضحك مع انكم بتضحكوا عليها لما حد تانى يقولها
واحد رد عليه و قال له: المهم مش في النكتة المهم في طريقة إلقاء النكتة

مساءك فل يا محمد

----------


## mohamed salama

مره واحد بارد قوى ركب اتوبيس شاف بنت حلوة قاعدة بص لها بصت له غمزلها غمزت له راح مقرب منها و قال ننزل المحطة الجاية هى نزلت و هو قعد على الكرسي

----------


## mohamed salama

واحد عنده مزرعة فراخ.. دخل المزرعة لقي كل فرخة بايضة بيضة واحدة بس.. مسك فرخة من رجليها ونتف ريشها وقطعها.. وقال للفراخ اللي مش هتجيب بكرة خمس بيضات هقطعها زي الفرخة دي.. تاني يوم لقي كل الفراخ بايضة خمس بيضات ماعدا فرخة بايضة تلات بيضات بس.. فقاللها ايه ده؟؟ قالت له استر عليا ده انا ديييييييييييك

----------


## mohamed salama

استضافو ابو العربى فى برنامج من سيربح المليون فسأله جورج سؤال المليون و كان السؤال الحج فريضة ام سنة فاندهش ابو العربى و قاله هاستعين بصديق ابن عمى غريب فى بورسعيد فقاله السؤال قاله اللى سالك السؤال ده مش فاهم حاجة فسأله ابو
العربى ليه قال له لأن الحج اما قرعة ياما سياحي

----------


## mohamed salama

واحد بلدياتنا دخل الجيش ووقف حراسة على بوابة معسكر عدى عليه الشاويش 
وقاله:اللواء "فريد" جه؟ 
قاله : ماجاش يا شاويش "محمد" وبعد ساعة رجع له الشاويش محمد وسأله اللواء "فريد" جه؟ 
قاله لسه ما جاش. وبعد ساعة أخرى رجع له تانى وسأله اللواء "فريد" جه؟ 
قال له لسه ما جاش. وبعد ساعة جه اللواء "فريد" 
قاله العسكرى : أنت فين الشاويش "محمد" حيخرب بيتك

----------


## mohamed salama

البوليس عمل كبسة على شوية شمامين و لفت نظره ان فيهم عيل صغير قوي واخد ركن 
لوحده وعمال يسحب , فقام مقرب منه و سأله: و الشمام الصغير اسمه ايه؟ 
قام الواد رد عليه و قاله : كنتلوب يا باشا.

----------


## mohamed salama

واحد محشش قاعد مع اصحابه و بيحكيلهم : انا مره طلعلى اسد و كان فى ايدى كباية 
ميه رميته بيها الاسد طلع يجرى رد عليه واحد من اللى قاعدين قاله صح انا قابلت 
نفس الاسد ضربته بالقلم ايدى اتبلت

----------


## 2008esraa2008

جااامد والله ميرسى

----------


## الجبل الحزين

_بجد تسلم اخوى(اهلاوى الشديد)بجد ممتاز مع مرتبةالفكاهه_
_وتقبل مرورى_

----------


## زوزو عادل

> تمام يا أفندم
> تم ارسال المسج لعصابة حمادة و توتو لحجز الأهلاوى لمدة كام سنة كده حسب تعليمات سيادتك يا أفندم
> 
> 
> حلى دى:
> يا قاضى تها ما قولك في إمرأة تزوجتها هى أمى و أنا ولدتها
> 
> زمان عصابة حمادة و توتو عملوا الشغل المطلوب يا أفندم


*السلام عليكم*

*شكرااااا يافندم على المأموريه دى*
*بس يارب يا اهلاوى تكون كويس*
*ليقولوا عملنا فيك حاجه*
*ههههههه*


*مش عارفه الفزوره*
*دوختنى* 
*يا استاذ ابو امنيه*
*بس هى تها دى يا ولد يا بنت* 
*صح*

----------


## زوزو عادل

> بنت شهريار شرفتنا
> 
> يا ميت ويلكم "لانجوتش فانكشن يا سيادة العميد"
> بس و الله لو ساندوتش فولكشن يبقى أحسن
> 
> مشوفتش تهنئة منك لريسة الصفحة الجديدة زوزو عادل "معلهش احنا بنهدى النفوس يا ريسة بس"
> 
> و الا إنت منفذتيش الوصية بحبس الواد أهلاوى شديد
> 
> ...


*انا رجعت تاااااااااااااااااااانى*
*والله ياجماعه انا ماطنشتش*
*بس*
*شبكة النت كانت وحشه*
*اشمعنا عندك يا استاذ ابو امنيه ماحنا بردو من المنصوره* 
*ولا اماكن واماكن*

*كده ياعبير ماعرفتيش انى الريسه هنا*
*ههههههه*
*مافيش مبروك واحده*

----------


## زوزو عادل

فلاح اشتري ديكين كل يوم مع صوت الاذان يسمع صياح ديك و بعدين فكر هو ليه الديك التاني مبيصيحش؟؟؟؟؟؟
راح صاحي يوم بدري قبل الاذان و قرر يراقب الديوك اول ما اذن الاذان صاح الديك الاول راح الفلاح قرب من الديك التاني و لقاه بيقول بصوت واطي.......................... كيرياليسون كيرياليسون
**************
محشش جابوه للقاضي قاله لو قلتلى 10 حاجات بتعملها من ساعة ما تصحى لغاية ما تنام
وتكون تبدا بحرف الالف حسيبك؟ قاله المسطول: اجيبها واحرقها وافرطها والفها و
اولعها واعمرها وامخمخ انسطل اطفيها انام. 

*******

واحد بخيل راح يزور أمه فى المستشفى شاف على الباب مكتوب ادفع قال: خلاص ابقي
ازورها لما تروح البيت

*******

مساطيل ركبوا أتوبيس بدورين اللي فوق سال اللي تحت انتوا ماشيين بسرعة كام؟
قالوا 80 وانتوا ؟ قاله: إحنا السواق مجاش. 

*******

واحد ميكانيكي فتح مصنع شيكولاتة سماه كالاكسى.

----------


## the_chemist

> *انا رجعت تاااااااااااااااااااانى*
> *والله ياجماعه انا ماطنشتش*
> *بس*
> *شبكة النت كانت وحشه*
> *اشمعنا عندك يا استاذ ابو امنيه ماحنا بردو من المنصوره* 
> *ولا اماكن واماكن*
> 
> *كده ياعبير ماعرفتيش انى الريسه هنا*
> *ههههههه*
> *مافيش مبروك واحده*


حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا زوزو 
أشرقت الأنوار و تلألأت الصفحة

إسألى اللى موصل الوصلة عندك يمكن كان النت بايظ من عنده 

و يعنى بالنسبة للواد أهلاوى

أنا عملت نداء لهم يسيبوه و لسه مستنيين شروط الافراج
و ربنا يفرج علينا كلنا

بس هو كان طلب أسبوعين عشان العصابة و دلوقتى فات شهر
يمكن تكون حجة منه و هو مفلس
طب يرجع يقول أى حاجة

----------


## the_chemist

> فلاح اشتري ديكين كل يوم مع صوت الاذان يسمع صياح ديك و بعدين فكر هو ليه الديك التاني مبيصيحش؟؟؟؟؟؟
> راح صاحي يوم بدري قبل الاذان و قرر يراقب الديوك اول ما اذن الاذان صاح الديك الاول راح الفلاح قرب من الديك التاني و لقاه بيقول بصوت واطي.......................... كيرياليسون كيرياليسون
> **************
> محشش جابوه للقاضي قاله لو قلتلى 10 حاجات بتعملها من ساعة ما تصحى لغاية ما تنام
> وتكون تبدا بحرف الالف حسيبك؟ قاله المسطول: اجيبها واحرقها وافرطها والفها و
> اولعها واعمرها وامخمخ انسطل اطفيها انام. 
> 
> *******
> 
> ...


بصراحة عودة جامدة قووووووووووووووووووووى

شوفت يا واد يا أهلاوى بتوع المنصورة جامدين ازاى

مش إنت اللى باين عليك فلست


صباحك فل و ورد من جزيرة الورد

----------


## زوزو عادل

دكتور عربي ,دكتور ياباني ودكتور أمريكي في مؤتمر عن زراعة الاعضاء 
قال الامريكي: احنا كان عندنا واحد ما بيشوفـش ,جبنـا قطـة ودبحناهـا 
وأخــذنـــا عـيـنـيـهـا وزرعـنــاهــم لـلــرجــل ..!! 
اللـي كـانـوا واقفـيـن قـالـوا لـه:يـاااه؟ وبيـشـوف كـويـس ؟؟ 
قـال لهـم : طبعـا بيشـوف , وبيشـوف اللـي ورا الشمـس كمـان .. 
قال الياباني: احنا كان عندنا واحد كبـده تعبـان , فجبنـا قطـة ودبحناهـا 
وأخـــذنـــا كــبــدهــا وزرعــنــاهــا لــــــه .. 
قالوا : وبيشتغل كويس ؟ قال: أمـال .. ده بيهضـم الزلـط ده الوقـت.. 
العربي قال: احنا بقى كان عندنا واحد مخه بايـظ ,رحنـا شايليـن مخـه 
وحــطــيــنـــا بــــدالـــــه جــــزمـــــة..!! 
قـالـوا لــه : ايــه ؟؟ مــش معـقـول !ولـســة عـايــش؟؟ 
قـال لـهـم طبـعـا ..ده مـسـؤول كبـيـر عنـدنـا ده الـوقـت... 
 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34: 

رئيس وزارة دولة عربيه راح للرئيس بعد مـا شالـوه مـن الـوزارة 
وقـال لـه :عايـز أعــرف انــت شلتـنـي لـيـه يــا ريــس؟؟ 
قــال لـــه : يـــا حبـيـبـي التغـيـيـر سـنــة الـحـيـاة . 
طــيــب شــلــت وزيــــر الـمـواصــلات لــيـــه ؟؟ 
قــال لـــه يـــا حبـيـبـي التغـيـيـر سـنــة الـحـيـاة ..! 
قال له طيب ,ممكن أسألك سؤال ؟ ليه انت الوحيـد اللـي مـا بتتغيـرش؟ 
قال له : يا حبيبي تغيركـم انتـم سنـة ,لكـن أنـا وجـودي فـرض!!!
 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34: 



فى حوار بين مسئول امريكى ومسئول عربى
المسئول الامريكى :-
احنا فى اميركا بندى المواطن 10 الاف دولار فى الشهر كحد ادنى
وبناخد منه 500 دولار ضرائب وفواتير كهرباء وميه وخلافه
ومابنسألوش بيودى الباقى فين
رد عليه المسئول العربى
احنا بقى احسن منكم
احنا بندى للمواطن 200 دولار فى الشهر
وبناخد منه 500 دولار ضرائب وفواتير
ومابنسألوش بيجيب الباقى منين
 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34: 

وقف الزعيم الديمقراطي يلقي خطبة أمام الشعب فاندمج في خطابه و أخذ يقول : نحن بلد الديمقراطية نحن بلد التقدم نحن بلد التطور فقام مواطن و قال : سيادة الرئيس أين الديمقراطية؟ أين التقدم؟ أين التطور؟ فلم يرد الرئيس و اندمج في خطابه و أخذ يردد: نحن بلد الديمقراطية نحن بلد التقدم نحن بلد التطور فقام مواطن اخر و قال : سيادة الرئيس أين الديمقراطية؟ أين التقدم؟ أين التطور؟ أين الرجل الذي كان بجانبي؟ 
 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:

----------


## mohamed salama

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوه يا استاذ ابو امنيه جميله*
> 
> *بس انت قولتش حل الفزوره اللى انت سبتهالى انا مش عرفاها*
> 
> *هو مافيش حد بيدخل هنا غير اللى من المنصوره ولا ايه*
> *فى حد واقف على باب الصفحه بينده منصوره منصوره*
> *ههههههههه*
> ...



ازيك يا زوزو

هو فيه أحلى من المنصورة

منصورة منصورة  

و حل السؤال سهل جدا

الواد كان بيشتكى لأبوه اللى هو كان قاضي لمدينة اسمها تها 
فيبقى الأب هو "قاضى تها"
من أمه اللى هى مرات قاضى تها و أم الواد

و شيا الواد م الأرض

عشان الزكام و المشاكل يعنى

----------


## the_chemist

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


شفت يا واد يا اسجنرانى "اسكندرانى" بتوع المنصورة

و حياتك لتقف علي باب الصفحة و تنادى بعلو صوتك

منصورة واحد عشان نقوم

موافق

----------


## the_chemist

> دكتور عربي ,دكتور ياباني ودكتور أمريكي في مؤتمر عن زراعة الاعضاء 
> قال الامريكي: احنا كان عندنا واحد ما بيشوفـش ,جبنـا قطـة ودبحناهـا 
> وأخــذنـــا عـيـنـيـهـا وزرعـنــاهــم لـلــرجــل ..!! 
> اللـي كـانـوا واقفـيـن قـالـوا لـه:يـاااه؟ وبيـشـوف كـويـس ؟؟ 
> قـال لهـم : طبعـا بيشـوف , وبيشـوف اللـي ورا الشمـس كمـان .. 
> قال الياباني: احنا كان عندنا واحد كبـده تعبـان , فجبنـا قطـة ودبحناهـا 
> وأخـــذنـــا كــبــدهــا وزرعــنــاهــا لــــــه .. 
> قالوا : وبيشتغل كويس ؟ قال: أمـال .. ده بيهضـم الزلـط ده الوقـت.. 
> العربي قال: احنا بقى كان عندنا واحد مخه بايـظ ,رحنـا شايليـن مخـه 
> ...


مش ده اللى ابليس تاب علي ايديه و بقي بيقولوا أستاذى الفاضل و عمى
و أعطى له مفاتيح مملكة إبليسو التاج كمان

عارفهم هما كتير

المهم يا ستى
بيقول لك صاحبنا شايف الدنيا وردى و لكن بينغص عليه قوى كلام الجرايد الوحشة
البطالة و البطالة
نده لرئيس الوزرا و قال له هات لى 3 شبان من أسوء المستويات
جابوا 3 شبان و سألهم: ايه الحكاية
قالوا مش لاقيين شغل و لا فلوس و لا و لا
قال لهم هأعطى كل واحد منكم ميت ألف جنيه تبتدوا بيهم و ترجعوا لى بعد سنة نشوف عملتوا ايه كفاية
قالوا كفاية يا بيه و نشكرك
بعد سنة جابوا الـ 3 
الأول دخل في ايديه الحديد و حالته بالبلا
قال له عملت ايه
الشاب: يا ريس رحت اشتريت أرض في الصحرا و زرعتها و بعد الزرع ما طلع جه البيه الصغير و حرت الزرع عشان عاوز الأرض و مديون و اتحبست
قال هاتوا التانى
التانى دخل متبهدل و قال له يا بيه عملت ورشة بأصنع حاجات البلد محتاجة ليها و جت الضرايب و الأمن الصناعى خربوا بيتى يا بيه و مهدد بالسجن
هاتوا التالت
دخل صاحبنا لابس شيك و عربية آخر موديل و يعنى
قال له: عملت ايه احكى تجربتك عشان دول يتعلموا
الشاب: و الله يا بيه أنا خدت الفلوس عملت تمثال لحضرتم بـ 10000 جنيه و حطيت الباقى في البنك
البيه: يااااااااااه و معاك كام دلوقتى
الشاب: مليون جنيه
البيه: ازاى
الشاب: ما هو انا حطيت التمثال في الشارع اللى يضربه يدفع ربع جنيه
و اللى يتف عليه يدفع نص جنيه

تجربة رائعة مش كده

بالمناسبة أعطينا مهمة منصورة منصورة للواد الاسكندرانى محمد سلامة عشان له قرايب هنا أعرفهم حتى منهم كتير باسم محمد سلامة و لو مسمعش الكلام حنفكر نعمل ايه بعد كده فيه

----------


## زوزو عادل

> مش ده اللى ابليس تاب علي ايديه و بقي بيقولوا أستاذى الفاضل و عمى
> و أعطى له مفاتيح مملكة إبليسو التاج كمان
> 
> عارفهم هما كتير
> 
> المهم يا ستى
> بيقول لك صاحبنا شايف الدنيا وردى و لكن بينغص عليه قوى كلام الجرايد الوحشة
> البطالة و البطالة
> نده لرئيس الوزرا و قال له هات لى 3 شبان من أسوء المستويات
> ...


*اهلا اهلا اهلا يا الف اهلا وسهلا* 
*انا الحمد لله بخير يا استاذى الغالى*
*ازى حضرتك ان شاء الله تكون بخير* 

*ههههههههههههههه النكته حلوه اووووووى*
*تجربه جميله* 
*بس ايه شعور الريس بعد كده لسه مستمر يكمل ولا ناوى ياخد الاسره الكريمه ويرحل*


*بالنسبه  للمهمه بتاع محمد سلامه بلاش محمد كده مش هيفضى انه يكتب رسايل جديده* 
*اصله بيجيب رسايل موبيل جميله*

*احنا نخلى المهمه دى لاول واحد يدخل الموضوع غيرنا احنا الثلاثه*
*ههههههههههههه ناخده على مشمه وهو مايعرفش*

----------


## the_chemist

ماشي يا أم سلمى

بس شوفتى الاتنين بلدياتنا اللى دخلوا السينما
ظهر البطل و هو راكب الحصان
الأول: عارف هيجع في الحفرة
التانى: لع مش هيجع
الأول: تراهنى
التانى: أراهنك

بعد شوية وقع البطل في الحفرة
الأول: جولت لك أصل أنا شفت الفيلم ده 20 مرة
التانى: أنا شفته 21 مرة بس جولت يمكن ياخد باله المرة دى

يا اسكندرانى يا سلامة عفونا عنك بس مفيش مشاركة من غير نكت
و بلاش حلوة و تمشي
ماشي

----------


## زوزو عادل

*هههههههههه*

مرة واحد صينى حب يسمع صدى صوتة راح عند جبل وقال هنغ شنغ فو الصدى قالة اية

مرة واحد تاية بيسال واحد ماشى فى الشارع بيقولة اقرب طريق للمستشفى اية قالة غمض عينيك وعدى الشارع




مرة واحد غبي ماشى فى الشارع قال يارب يااااارب احط ايدى في جيبى الاقى 10جنيه يااااارب، حط ايده في جيبه لاقاه مخروم رجع يدور عليها لتكون وقعت 




مرة واحد مسطول مروح البيت وبقالو ساعة مش عارف يفتح الباب مراتة من البلكونة بتقولو ارميلك المفتاح قالها لا المفتاح معاية ارميلى خرم الباب 




مرة واحد غبي ابنه قاله انا عاوز موبايل ابوه قاله موافق بس بشرط تركب اخواتك معاك




سألو واحد بخيل طحن: تعمل ايه لو الدنيا برد؟ قال: أروح جنب الدفاية. قالو: ولو الدنيا بردت أكتر؟ قال:أقرب من الدفاية. قالو: ولو بردت أكتر؟ قال: ألزق في الدفاية. قالو: طب ولو نزل تلج؟ قال: أشغل الدفاية بقى وأمري لله





واحد بخيل قال لابنه : إنجح السنة دي وانا أجبلك كورة .. الولد شد حيله ونجح .. أبوه إشترى له كورة .. وقال له : طب لو نجحت السنة الجاية أنفخها لك





واحد بخيل دخل على ولاده وقعد يزعق بصوت عالى علشان مشغلين المروحه على 3 وهما 2 بس






مرة واحد بيروح بيتة كل يوم سكران قام من النوم الصبح وقال لمراتة انتى يا ولية كل يوم تسيبى نور الحمام منور، مراته ردت عليه اتنيل انت اللي كل يوم بتخش الثلاجة

مره واحد فشار قوى بيقول لصاحبه انا كنت ماشى فى الصحره طلع عليا اسد نطيت في البحر،صاحبه قاله بحر ايه بس اللي فى الصحره، قال لا انا قلت لقيت ابو الهول اتشعلقت فى رقبته، صاحبه قاله وايه اللي جاب ابو الهول في الصحرا، فقال وانا ماشى فى الصحره طلع عليا اسد أكلنى.. ارتحت




مره اتنين متاخرين على المدرسه الاستاذ بيسال الاول انت ايه اللى اخرك قاله كانت فيه 5 جنيه ضيعه مني وبدور عليها فمسك التانى وانته ايه اللى اخرك قاله أصل انا اللى كنت دايس عليها






مرة اتنين مساطيل سايقين مكروباس وماشين فى الصحراء والميكروباس وقف منهم فنزلوا يشوفوا فى اية فى الميكروباس فزميلة بيقولوا انفخ فى الشكمان وهى تشتغل ومااشتغلتش فعدى واحد مسطول تالت ماشى فى الصحراء بيقولهم بتنفخوا فى الشكمان والبابان مفتوحة[/COLOR]
__________________

----------


## mohamed salama

مره واحد فك مفترس معرفش يربطه 


قزم عطس..... راسه اتخبطت فى الارض 




واحد خلقه ضاق ......اداه لأخوه الصغير 


اثنين مديرين ... واحــد عــام ... وواحــد غـــرق 




مره واحد اسمه مفتاح مات اهله مزعلوش عليه عشان عندهم نسخه غيره


واحده ست اشتركت فى من سيربح المليون جوزها طلقها عشان اتصلت بصديق


واحد قعد يعلم ولاده النداله لما مات رموه فى الزباله.

----------


## mohamed salama

لم يبقى على موعد الامتحانات سوى عدة أيام حين اتفق أربعة من طلاب 
إحدى الكليات على قضاء يومين أو ثلاثة أيام في منطقة نائية للتنزه و 
الاستمتاع لاعتقادهم أنهم سوف يعودون بذهن صافي قادر على الإجابة على 
الأسئلة وهناك أغرتهم مناظر الطبيعة الخلابة 
فتأخروا و وجدوا أنهم لن يتمكنوا من حضور 
الامتحان الأول ففكروا في حيلة يخلقونها لأستاذهم كي يعيد لهم 
الامتحان في يوم لاحق وبالفعل اخبروا بعد عودتهم أن أحد إطارات 
سيارتهم أنفجر في طريق العودة ليلا في مكان مظلم وخالي من السكان 
واضطروا إلى الانتظار لليوم التالي لإصلاح الإطار...و وافق الأستاذ 
على تأجيل الامتحان لهم 
وفي اليوم المحدد للامتحان طلب الأستاذ من الطلاب الأربعة أن يجلس كل 
منهم في زاوية من قاعة الامتحان بحيث لا يستطيع أحدهم رؤية ما يكتبه 
زميله وفوجئ الأربعة بورقة أسئلة تتضمن الأسئلة التالية : 

1- أي إطارات السيارة الأربعة أنفجر ....؟؟ 
2- كم كانت الساعة وقت حدوث الحادث ....؟؟ 
3- من منكم كان يقود السيارة في ذلك الوقت ....؟؟

----------


## mohamed salama

في واحد ماشي ورا وحده قالها: "الحلوه وراها مشوار؟"، قالت: "لا.....الحلوه وراها حمار!!"

----------


## mohamed salama

صعيدي حضر فرح اخوه، فأتى ابو العروسه وحط خمسه جنيه واخذ البندقية واطلق خمس طلقات وبعد ذلك أتى خال العروسة

وحط عشرة جنيه واطلق عشر طلقات ومشى فتقدم الصعيدي ووضع الف جنيه ورمى قنبلة وهرب

----------


## mohamed salama

واحد بيسأل خطيبته : حد قبلي لمس يدك ؟ سكتت قالها : زعلتي قالت له : بأعدهم

----------


## mohamed salama

إخبرنى بصراحة يا عاطف ولا داعى للمجاملة أو النفاق - 
أمرك يا ريس - 
عاطف : أنا الأفضل ولا عبدالناصر ؟- 
عاطف : انت طبعا يا ريس .. جمال مين اللى كان بيخاف من الروس- 
ـ طيب أنا الأفضل ولا السادات ؟ 
عاطف : سادات مين ياريس اللى كان بيخاف من الأمريكان - 
طيب أنا الأفضل ولا عمر بن الخطاب ؟ - 
عاطف : انت طبعا يا ريس .. عمر بن الخطاب كان بيخاف من ربنا .. انت لأ

----------


## mohamed salama

> ماشي يا أم سلمى
> 
> بس شوفتى الاتنين بلدياتنا اللى دخلوا السينما
> ظهر البطل و هو راكب الحصان
> الأول: عارف هيجع في الحفرة
> التانى: لع مش هيجع
> الأول: تراهنى
> التانى: أراهنك
> 
> ...


معلش حظك انى مش فايق

----------


## hazem3

اولا نقول السلام عليكم انا لسه جديد ممكن اشارك انا هشارك لحد مأي حد يرد صعدنا للنهائي معلهش محدش يزعل بس لازم نقول     
مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصر مصرمصر مصر   مصر علي طول دايما علي طول ويا رب محد يزعل مكنش ضيف تقيل بس فين الاهلاوي الشديد والدكتور جمال 




مرة واحد امريكي وواحد اسباني وواحد صعيدي اتفقوا مين
بجيب اكبر تمساح راح الامريكي جاب واحد كبير وراح
الاسباني جاب واحد اكبر وراح الصعيدي و ما رجعش راحوا
يدوروا عليه لقوه شايل تمساح صغير و بيغني له بابا فين ؟؟


صعيدى أخذ شهادة دكتوراه فقال لزوجته والله ماخبرشى ليه
الناس بيضحكوا على الصعايدة أدينى جبت الدكتوراه. فقالت
له زوجته: دق على الخشب عشان العين. فدق على
الخشب. فقالت الزوجه مين على الباب؟ فقال الزوج: خليكي
انا حاشوف مين


مرة بدوي قال لأبوه: عايز آخذ نوكيا قال له:على جثتى
حتاخد بنت عمك


بدوى اول مرة يشوف فلبيني قال يا بخته هذا شبعان نوم


اتنين صعايدة بيلعبوا شطرنج الملك مات مشلول


مرة صعيدي طلعله عفريت علاء الدين وقال له شبيك لبيك
خدامك بين ايديك قال له
عايز كوبري من الصعيد الى نيويورك
قال له مستحيل شوف طلب غيره قاله طيب خلي الصعايدة يفهموا
فكر شويه وقال له عايز الكوبري اتجاه واحد ولا اتجاهين ؟


مره واحد صعيدى سافر مصر إتسرقت المحفظه بتاعته بلغ عنها
فقال له الظابط حاضر حجيبهالك من تحت الأرض طلع الصعيدى
بره لقى الناس بتحفر لخط المترو فقال لهم الهمه يارجاله هى
سوده وفيها سوسته


• مرة مدرس رياضة اتجوز مدرسة رياضة خلفوا ولد متساوى الساقين

• ايه الفرق بين الاسبوع وموس الحلاقة والصحراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الاسبوع فيه حد ، والموس فيه حدين ، والصحراء ما فيهاش حد

• هل تعرف من هو اوفي مخلوق؟ نملة مات زوجها الفيل وقعدت طول حياتها تدفن فيه

• زرافة و فيل وأسد وفأر وثعلب وارنب ماشيين في الغابة ، وقعوا كلهم في حفرة إلا الزرافة ،قالولها :جيبي لنا حبل. قالتلهم :ما فيش. قالولها :إحنا جعانين عايزين ناكل .قالتلهم: ماعرفش أجيب لكم أكل. قالولها: والعمل؟ قالت لهم: كلوا أضعفكم ..... قام الفأر نط مفزوع وقال لهم : اللي حيقرب من الأسد حيعرف شغله

• واحد أحول راح يجيب أبوه من المطار باس الشنطة وشال أبوه


• مرة واحد غبي ماشي في الشارع لقي واحد صاحبه قاله ازيك ياعلي شكلك اتغير خالص الثاني رد عليه بس انا مش علي الاول قاله وكمان غيرت اسمك

----------


## the_chemist

ماشي يا حازم

أنعمنا عليك بأنك تاخد الوظيفة بتاعة محمد الاسكندرانى

عشان غلطت أنك دخلت و معرفتش أن أول واحد يدخل الصفحة دى بعده هياخد وظيفته

ماشي

ياللا تقف علي باب الصفحة و تزعق بعلو الصوت و تنادى و تقول



منصورة

منصورة

ماشي  اوعى تزعل

----------


## the_chemist

> معلش حظك انى مش فايق


مش فايق ليه يا واد

صحصح

----------


## mohamed salama

> مش فايق ليه يا واد
> 
> صحصح


وحنشوف مين اللى هينادى منصوره منصوره بقى

----------


## the_chemist

خلاص أعطانها للى جيه بعدك

----------


## mohamed salama

واحد حمش بيقول لمراته لازم تعرفى أن كلمتى فى البيت زى الساعة قامت بصتلو بصت غضب قام قايلها يعنى لا بتقدم ولا بتأخر

----------


## the_chemist

> واحد حمش بيقول لمراته لازم تعرفى أن كلمتى فى البيت زى الساعة قامت بصتلو بصت غضب قام قايلها يعنى لا بتقدم ولا بتأخر


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاى
مش ده قريب "مش هتنزل الأرض أبدا  خلاص تنزل المرة دى"

تشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

----------


## mohamed salama

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاى
> مش ده قريب "مش هتنزل الأرض أبدا  خلاص تنزل المرة دى"
> 
> تشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


اهئ اهئ اهئ 
لا ميقربلهاش
اهئ اهئ اهئ

----------


## hazem3

طب حد يحذرني ولا حطوا يافطة علي الباب او اي حاجة ارشادية ولا هو كل الاسكندرانية بيحصلهم كده  

لأ فين ايامك يا اسكندرية يا اجدع ناس يلا ماشي ودي شوية نكت عشان مبقاش زعلان رسمي 
للتنبيه منصورة منصورة



سواق ماشى ع الطريق واحد لابس احمر فى احمر شاور له فوقف السواق و قاله انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاحمر و عايز توصلنى فقالة لا مبوصلش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية لقى واحد لابس اصفر فى اصفر و بيشاورلة فوقف و قالة انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاصفر و عايزك توصلنى فقالة لا مبركبش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية و قابلة واحد لابس اخضر فى اخضر عمل معاة نفس الحكاية ف السواق سابة و مشى شو ية كمان كدة و لقى واحد لابس ابيض فى ابيض بيشاورلة ف السواق وقف و قالة يا ترى انت بقى الفرفور الابيض فقالة الراجل فرفور اية رخصك يا روح امك


• اتنين مساطيل حبوا يسرقوا عماره فقالوا لبعض احنا ناخد العمارة بعيد ونسرقها برحتنا ، فقلعوا الهدوم وقعدوا يزقوا فى العمارة يزقوا ، جه واحد من وراهم وسرق الهدوم ، فواحد منهم بص ورا ملقاش الهدوم فقال له كفاية كدة احنا بعدنا اوى


• محشش يسأل محشش تتوقع الجمعة يوافق آخر الشهر ؟ رد عليه : لو ضغطنا عليه يمكن يوافق

واحد ندل فتح مصنع بيبسي كتب على كل علبة : رج جيدا قبل الفتح

• بلديات فتح محل انابيب غاز .. فجّر اسطوانتين فى وسط البلد .. دعاية

• واحدة راحت تخطب لابنها .. ام العروسة بتسألها ... وياترى ابنك بيدخن ؟؟؟ ردت عليها : لا لا لا الحمد لله ، ابنى ما بيدخنش..... الا اذا سكر

ثعبان نظره ضعيف يوم ما حب واحده..... طلعت خرطوم

• بلدينا ماسك قنبله وعمال يحدفها من الإيد دى للايد دى ، قابله واحد تانى قال له :يخرب بيتك ولما تنفجر فى وشك ، قاله : ماتخافش معايه غيرها

• بلدياتنا نجح في انتخابات مجلس الشعب، ففي اول جلسة قاعد جنب واحد افندى فالأفندى عزم عليه بسيجارة مارلبورو، وبعد شويه بيسالوا إيه رأيك في الديمقراطية ياحاج؟؟.. فرد الحاج : والله أحسن من الكيلوبترا !!

• واحد قال لأبنه: نابليون وهو أدك كان أول واحد في الفصل،... رد الواد على أبوه : نابليون وهو أدك يا بابا كان إمبراطور

• واحد ومراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعض فكتب ورقة صحيني الساعه 6:30 علشان عندي شغل ، وحط الورق على السرير ونام صحي الساعة 10:00 فلقى ورقه مكتوب عليها الساعه 6:30 يلا إصحى


واحد بلدياتنا دخل الجيش بيسأل زميله إنت من دشنا...فقاله: لأ رد بلدياتنا: يبجى إنت من ديش العدو... و راح طاخه عيارين


واحد بلدياتنا شال جرس الباب وركب فيبريشن


واحد بلدياتنا وقع على السلم فظهره وجعه .. راح للدكتور.. فكتب له مرهم وقال له إدهن مكان الاصابة.. فراح دهن السلم

فيل ضخم كل يوم يمر على مملكة النمل يهدها، النمل اتفق عليه قالوا : حنستخبى له فوق الشجر و أول ما يعدى نقفز عليه و نقرصه لحد ما نقضى عليه المهم الفيل مر راح النمل قفز عليه الفيل حس بيهم راح خابط زلومته شمال وقع نصهم و راح خابط يمين وقع النص التانى و مفضلش غير نمله واحده فكل النمل واقف تحت يهتف لها اخنقه يا فوزى


مرة واحد بلدياتنا اشتري تاكسي وماشي بيه ومبسوط واحد واقفه وقاله تاكسي يااسطي قال له ايوة تاكسي وكمل مشي

----------


## the_chemist

> طب حد يحذرني ولا حطوا يافطة علي الباب او اي حاجة ارشادية ولا هو كل الاسكندرانية بيحصلهم كده  
> 
> لأ فين ايامك يا اسكندرية يا اجدع ناس يلا ماشي ودي شوية نكت عشان مبقاش زعلان رسمي 
> للتنبيه منصورة منصورة
> 
> 
> 
> سواق ماشى ع الطريق واحد لابس احمر فى احمر شاور له فوقف السواق و قاله انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاحمر و عايز توصلنى فقالة لا مبوصلش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية لقى واحد لابس اصفر فى اصفر و بيشاورلة فوقف و قالة انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاصفر و عايزك توصلنى فقالة لا مبركبش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية و قابلة واحد لابس اخضر فى اخضر عمل معاة نفس الحكاية ف السواق سابة و مشى شو ية كمان كدة و لقى واحد لابس ابيض فى ابيض بيشاورلة ف السواق وقف و قالة يا ترى انت بقى الفرفور الابيض فقالة الراجل فرفور اية رخصك يا روح امك
> 
> ...



انت زعلت يا حازم

انت في آعة فك التكشيرة يا واد

نكتك حلوة

بس ايه رأيك منصورة منصورة

هو الواد أهلاوى مش من المنصورة بس ساب الآعة من مدة و مش لاقيينه

خللى اللى سرقوا العمارة يدوروا عليه

صباحو ورد من جزيرة الورد

----------


## the_chemist

> اهئ اهئ اهئ 
> لا ميقربلهاش
> اهئ اهئ اهئ


طيب و بتعيط ليه يا واد

أهو جالك اسكندرانى معاك أهه

و بلاش عياط سد   :Baby2:

----------


## زوزو عادل

> ماشي يا حازم
> 
> أنعمنا عليك بأنك تاخد الوظيفة بتاعة محمد الاسكندرانى
> 
> عشان غلطت أنك دخلت و معرفتش أن أول واحد يدخل الصفحة دى بعده هياخد وظيفته
> 
> ماشي
> 
> ياللا تقف علي باب الصفحة و تزعق بعلو الصوت و تنادى و تقول
> ...


*هههههههههه* 
*بلاش حازم كمان يقوم بالمهمه اصله حط نكت كتيييييير حلوه*
*وكمان من اسكندريه زى محمد يعنى هيدافعو عن بعض*
*وكمان اهلاوى لازم نسامحه المرادى*

*قرارمن الرئاسه  اول واحد يدخل غريب هو اللى هينادى*

*نخليها بردو اللى يدخل بعدنا احنا الاربعه بس المره الجايه مش هتنزل*

----------


## زوزو عادل

مرة فى جحش صغير قال لابيه ياابى متى اكبر وابقى حمار مثلك

الاستاذ:لماذا لم تأتي أمس ياخالدإلى المدرسة خالد:كنت احلم اني مسافر الأستاذ:وانت يا وليد وليد: كنت اودعه يا أستاذ

واحد محشش ......شاف فوق عينه شامة..... ويقول له : بالله عليك هذي عين والا غين 

واحد عندو سبع ولاد سمى نفسو سفن أب


عشره اغبياء اخذوا شقه و كل اسبوع يطردون واحد ليه ؟ يقلدون أستار اكاديمي

حمار يسال خطيبتة متى نتزوج ياحمارة ؟ قالت لماتحسن الفاظك يحمار


قال مدرس لتلميذ ما معنى جوز هند بالإنجليزى قال التلميذ كوكونت قال المدرس ضعها فى جملة قال التلميذ كوكونت من الشباك 





فيه خروفين بجنب بعض .. قال الأول : " بااااء " .. قال الثاني : " كنت حأقولها 
-----------

واحد بخيل مبلط بيته كله رخام ليه؟ عشان اذا وقع القرش يسمعه !! 

دجاجه مسكوها على الحدود ليش ؟؟ علشان مهربه ماجي 

مره واحد مسكته الكهرباء قال لها: مش انا 

كسلان داخل الاختبار. وقع منه القلم، سلم الورقه 

واحد ضربته الشمس، نادى الجماعة 


دجــــاجــة تزوجت فيل ..

.جابوا تـشكـِن فيليه



مره واحد ساب عربيته دايره ........... رجع لقها مثلث 



مدرس هندسة أنجب اتنين واستنتج الثالث 


مره مهندس خارج من بيته مراته بتقوله على فين العزم قالها فىاتجاه القوه 



بلدياتنا:....اسكت مش محمدين القطر دهس دماغة امبارح ، قالة : يوة تانى 



مره واحد روحه فى منخيره 
















نف.................. مات!!!!! (( مقرف )) 


مره خمسة دخلوا كليتة الهندسة اثنين طلعوا مهندسين وثلاثة طلعوا علي مدينة نصر






مرة سواق عربية اسعاف مامته ماتت فضل يقول مامى مامى






واحد خنيق جداً .... راح للخياط قالوه عايز قميص من غير عراوي ، ولا زراير ، ولا كم ،..... ولاّ أقلك... متعملهوش احسن






اتنين حشاشين بيلعبو كورة واحد شاط و التاني اتحرق

----------


## the_chemist

> *هههههههههه* 
> *بلاش حازم كمان يقوم بالمهمه اصله حط نكت كتيييييير حلوه*
> *وكمان من اسكندريه زى محمد يعنى هيدافعو عن بعض*
> *وكمان اهلاوى لازم نسامحه المرادى*
> 
> *قرارمن الرئاسه  اول واحد يدخل غريب هو اللى هينادى*
> 
> *نخليها بردو اللى يدخل بعدنا احنا الاربعه بس المره الجايه مش هتنزل*


ايه يا ست زوزو

متجيش غير لما نبعت لك عريضة استقدام بلاش تقل ماشي

و كل مرة بلاش ده بلاش ده

باينها هترسي ع الواد أهلاوى هو اللى ينادى 

منصورة منصورة

----------


## the_chemist

> مرة فى جحش صغير قال لابيه ياابى متى اكبر وابقى حمار مثلك
> 
> الاستاذ:لماذا لم تأتي أمس ياخالدإلى المدرسة خالد:كنت احلم اني مسافر الأستاذ:وانت يا وليد وليد: كنت اودعه يا أستاذ
> 
> واحد محشش ......شاف فوق عينه شامة..... ويقول له : بالله عليك هذي عين والا غين 
> 
> واحد عندو سبع ولاد سمى نفسو سفن أب
> 
> 
> ...


ايه يا زوزو 
نكتك النهاردة مالها
انت زعلانة و لا حاجة
خفى شوية من البورصة و انت تكونى مية مية
ماشي

----------


## the_chemist

جميلة و الله يا أم البنات

كانت فين دى من زمان

أما موضوع بلدياتنا
فهو كان جعان و اشترى رغيف و فكر هياكله حاف
المهم لقي بتاع الجيلاتى واقف قال له: حط لى بقرشين
الراجل حط له و صاحبنا وقف يغمس و يضحك
بتاع الجيلاتى سأله: بتضحك ليه
قال له: بضحك علي طبيخ أمك الساجع

----------


## hazem3

ازيكو عملين معلهش انا بخش في اوقات محدش موجود فيها بس الماتش اهو لسه خالص ومصر مصر مصر مصر وشوية نكت تانيين بس حد يبل ريقي بكلمة حلوة ولا النكت وحشة للدرجة دي يلا               تلاتة بلدياتنا راكبين قطار واحد طلع راسه من الشباك جا قطار فى الاتجاه المعاكس طيرها. الثانى طلع ايده جا قطار وطيرها قعد يسرخ و يصوت الثالث قال أخوك راسه طارت ماسمعناش صوته وانت اًُُُُلى ايدك طارت عامل دوشه!!!!!!!


واحد بلدياتنا عداه العيب خد اللي وراه*
مرة أتنين صحاب راحوا للحلاق واحد حلق والتاني غويشه*
واحد اصلع خلف ولد سماه شعراوى *
مرة واحد اكل رز معمر ضرب في وشه*
مرة واحد راح الجهاديه طلع من الجهة التانيه*
فرخة استحمت بهد اند شولدر باضد بيضة من غير اشرة*
مرة أتنين قرع أتخانقوا على مشط *
مرة مدرس كيمياء خلف عيل سماه سامى اكسيد الكربون*
مرة أتنان بلدياتنا حبوا يسرقوا بنك سرقوا بنك الدم *


واحد احول امه ماتت دفن ابوة *
مره واحد بيحب يمشى ويمشى مبيحبوش*
واحد بلدينا حط حجرين للراديو المذيع انسطل*
مرة واحد بلدياتنا جات طوبة في صدرة بص وراة *


مره واحد احول بيعاكس واحده حوله بيقولها والله انتوا الاتنين احلى من بعض انتو الاتنين زى الامر فاتعصبت وقالت :جرىايه ياشله قليله الادب



مرة واحد كان نفسه يعمل حاجة الناس تفتكره بيها
ففكر انه يغلم نملة الباليه وفعلا جاب النملة ونجح فى تعليمها.... وقال يا ترى مين يقدر الفن ده
قرر انه يعرضها على الاطفال
فقابل ولد وسأله اسمك ايه ؟ قال محمد...
قال الراجل ايه دى ...
قال الولد :دى نملة وفعصها باصبعه....
الراجل اتجنن وقعد فى المستشفى سنين كتيره...
المهم علم نملة تانية الباليه....
وقال المرة دى نعرضها على الشباب بيفهم أكتر
فراح لشاب و سأله اسمك ايه قال :محمد
قال الراجل :ايه دى قال الشاب: قلتلك من عشرين سنة ان دى نملة وبرضه فعصها باصبعه


واحد بلدياتناغنى قوى ..راح يصطاد فى افريقيا..ولما رجع سالوه صحابه اصطدت ايه قالهم3 غزلان و 2 **** وحشى ويجى 60 او70 نوبليز..قالولو ايه نوبليز ده؟..قالهم معرفش حاجات بتتنطط لونها اسودقاعده تقولى نوبليز نوبليزنوبليز (no please)


نشر رجل سطر فى اعلانات مبوبه:مطلوب زوجه و تانى يوم جاله ميت جواب فيهم نفس الرد:تاخد بتاعتى؟


مراهق قعد على القهوة مع أبوه نادى القهوجي على جنب وقالو بصوت واطي هاتلي واحد بيرة بس حطه فى فنجان شاي علشانأبويا مايخدش باله فصاح القهوجي وقال وعندك واحد بيره فى فنجان شاي وصلحووووووووووووو



كان فيه قرية كلها أغبياء وكان فيها حفرة كل الناس بتوقع فيها وبتتعورالعمدة جمع أذكى 3 فى القرية عشان يحلوا المشكلة أول واحد … إحنا نبنى مستشفى بجانب الحفرة الى يقع يدخل يتعالج العمدة …. أنت غبي آوى تانى واحد ….. إحنا نجيب إسعاف بجانب الحفرة الى يقع الإسعاف تشيلة للمستشفى العمدة …… أنت اغبى منة الثالث ……. يا حضرة العمدة إحنا نردم الحفرة دى ونعمل واحدة ثانية جنب المستشفى

----------


## the_chemist

يخرب عقلك
و داخل مستخبى ليه
انت مش عارف اننا عفونا عنك
و هنخلي اى واحد تانى يقول منصورة منصورة

بس حلوة
و تانى مرة مالكش دعوة بالأصلع ماشي
عيب كده

----------


## زهــــراء

هههههههههههههههه
حلوة النكتة ياأم البنات تسلمي ياقمر دلوقت بقى اسمهم قطط والله عال  :: 
وشكرا للأخوة عالنكت الجميلة انا معنديش نكتة  :: 
خالص تحياااااااتي

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم ايه محدش في الموضوع ليه انا كل مادخل ملقيش حد ماشي هضحك لوحدي 

واحد بخيل ابوه مات فراح يعمل نعى فى الجرنان
فقالهم :أقل حاجه عندكم ايه
قالوا له : سطر واحد خمس كلمات،
قالهم : اكتبوا رزق ينعى ولده،
قالوا له : لسه ، فاضل كده كلمتين
قال لهم : و يصلح راديوهات


واحد بواب كل يوم ينزل ينادى على مراته
ويقول لها : عاوزة حاجة قبل ما أروح الشغل
فتقوله : لا
يروح قاعد على الدكة



بلدياتنا زعلوا من النكت اللى بتتقال عليهم فكتبوا النكت كلها ورموها فى البحر فتانى يوم لقوا السمك كله ميت من الضحك


الفلاحين خايفين يقولوا نكت على بلدياتنا فرقموا النكت وقعدوا على القهوة أمام بلدياتنا ..
واحد منهم يقول 3 الفلاحين يضحكوا..
واحد ثانى يقول 7 .. يضحكوا..
راح واحد بلدياتنا قام وقال 5 فلم يضحك أحد
فقال لهم ليه ما ضحكتوش
فردوا عليه.. أصل إلقاءك وحش


واحد حقود اتحكم عليه بالاعدام هو وواحد ثانى فقالوا لهم كل واحد له طلب أخير قبل الموت فالأول طلب إنه يشوف مامته والثانى الحقود قاله ما تخلهوش يشوفها


بلدياتنا سافر امريكا واصحابه نصحوه ياخد معاه 3 زلع مش علشان الاكل الامريكانى مش حلال بس نبهوه يسمى قبل ما ياكل احسن الشيطان ياكل معاه.اول شهر اكل اول زلعة بس نسى يسمى، تانى شهر برضه نسى يسمى، ثالث شهر طلع له الشيطان قال له:"ابوس ايدك سمى، صدرى اتحرق!"




واحد بلدياتنا دخل محل أدوات كهربية فسأل صاحب المحل قالوا : عندك تلفزيونات ملونه قالوا : أيوا قالوا : طب أديني واحد أحـمر


مرة واحد كان عنده 15 قملة فى شعره فراح للدكتور فقال له انت تروح تغسل شعرك بميه سخنة وتنام فعمل زي ما الدكتور قاله وراح فى الصبح سمع قملتين بيتكلموا الأولى بتقول للتانية شفتى موجة الحر بتاعة إمبارح دى قتلت واحدة من عندنا.. فراح للدكتور تانى فقال له لازم تروح تغسل شعرك بميه باردة و تنام فعمل زي ما الدكتور قاله.. وفي الصبح سمع نفس القملتين بيتكلموا الأولى بتقول للتانية شفتى موجة البرد بتاعة إمبارح دى قتلت واحدة منا فراح للدكتور قاله مفيش غير حل واحد إنك تنام جنب واحد شعره مليان قمل فعمل زي ما الدكتور قاله الصبح سمع القملتين بيقولوا شفتى الحرب بتاعةإمبارح دى قتلت منا 7 قملات ففرح أوى.. فسمع التانية بتقول و إيه يعنى ما إحنا اسرنا 50

----------


## زوزو عادل

*ههههههههههه نكت جميله ياحازم وخصوصا الخيره*


كمسرى ماشى فى جنازة بيقول يا جماعة الجنازة فضيا قدام


مرة واحد سافر الكويت لقى الاسامى بوحمد و بو فهد و بو محمد و بو فيراس راح سمى نفسه بوكيمون 

مرة واحد بلدياتنا عرف ان الجلد موضة مشى عريان 

مرة واحد بتاع سمك ابنه مات فماشى فى الجنازة يقول :كان صاحى وبيلعب


مره واحدة عجوزة عندها 80 سنه لقت مصباح علاء الدين طلع لها الجنى طلبت منه تصغر 30 سنه بقى عندها 50 سنه وطلبت منه يصغرها 20 سنه بقى عندها 30 سنه طلبت منه يصغرها 10 سنين بقى عندها 20سنه طلبت منه يصغرها 10 سنين ـــ جلها الحصبه ماتت

واحد و هوا بيموت بص لمراتة بصه رومانسيه و قالها لما اترفدت كونتي معايا و لما عييت وقفتي جنبي ولما فلست برضوا كونتي معايا وى دلوقتى لسا جنبي مسك ايدها بحنيه و قالها مش عاريف ليه حاسيس انك نحس

واحد ملحن دخل مبنى ماسبيرو علشان يعتمدوه ملحن فقالوله كل جمله نقولهالك لحنها .. فاقالوله..لحن واحد حرامى راح ملحنها.. قالوله اتنين حراميه.. راح ملحنها..قالوله بقه شله حراميه قالهم بلادى بلادى بلادى




إتنين طرش واقفين على محطة الأوتوبيس فدار بينهم هذا الحوار
-الأوتوبيس ده رايح مصر الجديدة ؟؟
-إيه ؟ على الحديدة ؟؟ ليه إنت طالب إحسان ؟؟ 
-بذرة الكتان ؟تلاقيها عند العطار 
-الجزار ! إنت عاوز لحمة ؟؟ 
-زحمة ؟! معلش أصل ده معاد خروج الموظفين 
-نور الدين ؟! معرفوش 
-متشربوش ؟؟ ليه كفا الله الشر 
-راس البر ! دا مصيف هادى 
-المعادى ؟؟ دى ضاحية جميلة 
-بليلة !!! إنت جعان 
-عيان ؟؟ متروح للدكتور
-حنطور ؟! دى مواصلة جميلة توصلك لحاد الباب 
-هباب !@ و أنا إلى كنت فاكرك محترم
-إتخرم ؟؟ هو مين ؟؟ 
-أسبرين ؟؟ ليه إنت عنك صداع ؟؟ 
-قراع ؟ دا مرض خطير 
-فطير ؟؟ده تقيل على المعدة و تمنه غالى 
-خالى ؟؟ إنت تعرفه ؟؟ دا كبير فى السن 
-جن ؟!#إنت راكبك عفريت !!!! 
-كبريت ؟ عاوز تولع ؟؟ 
-أتدلع ؟؟؟؟!ليه مفيش حد غيرك أتدلع عليه 
فمر بيهم راجل شرطة لقاهم بيتخانقوا فقالهم : واقفين هنا بتعملوا إيه قالولوا : مستنيين الإوتوبيس 
فقالهم : يانهاركم إسود . جواسيس ؟؟ طب تعالوا معايا على القسم




صعيدي ربنا فاتحها عليه وساكن في الدور الخامس وبعد ما نزل الصبح افتكر انه نسى 
نظارة الشمس والمنديل فنادى علي زوجته وقالها ارمي النظارة والمنديل فرمت 
زوجته النظارة فانكسرت فقال لها خلي المنديل انا طالع اخذه




طبيب عيون بيحب وشايل وردة فى ايديه 
وقال لحبيبته شايفة الوردة دى ياحياتى 
قالتله اه 
قام ونقلها الى اليد الاخرى وقالها طب كده 







احد بيقول لصاحبه ... الحق الثعبان دخل غرفة حماتك ... قاله: سيبه يستاهل

----------


## زوزو عادل

كان فى سرير المرض حينما أخذ يلقى بوصاياه الأخيرة لوزيره عاطف : 

وصيتك الحكم من بعدى يا عاطف .. 

فى رقبتى يا ريس .. كله تمام والسلطة هياخدها جمال .. 

ثم راح فى غيبوبة .. أفاق منها بعد قليل 

وصيتك الشعب من بعدى يا عاطف . 

ما تخافش يا ريس .. الشعب ياكل الزلط ... 

ثم راح فى غيبوبة .. أفاق منها بعد قليل 

عاطف :نعم يا ريس 

ماتنساش.. توكيل الزلط لعلاء



مرة سيادة الريس حسني مبارك مد إيده في جيبه لقي 5 مليون جنيه!! فزعل قوي 
وخاف 
وقال إيه الفلوس دي؟ دي الفلوس دي حرام؟ 

فسأل أحد مساعديه فدله على طريق الشيخ طنطاوي رئيس الأزهر وقال له: اسأل 
الشيخ 

,هو يقول لك الحل. 

ما كدبش خبر وجري على طنطاوي وحكا له القصة فرد: 5 مليون بس إيه النزاهة 
دي؟ 

بسيطة خالص يا ريس ما تزعلش نفسك؟ كل اللي هتعمله هتروح وتطوف حول الكعبة 
10 
مرات. 

الريس راح لقي عمنا عاطف عبيد فقال له: أنت بتعمل إيه هنا؟ أنت هتلف كام 
لفة؟ 

عمنا عاطف:78 لفة. 

الريس: يخرب بيتك أنت؟ ده أنت خربت البلد!! 

عمنا عاطف: أنت جاي علي انا؟ روح شوف علاء ابنك جايب موتوسيكل وبقاله 3 
أيام 
بيلف

----------


## زوزو عادل

مره واحد بيقول لواحد صاحبه اسكت مش انا حماتى ماتت امبارح قاله لا حول الله يا 
رب ماتت ازاى الست دى 
قاله وانا واقف معاها فى البلكونه وقعت من الدور الخامس 
قاله لا حول الله يا رب دى موته وحشه قوى 
قاله لا ماهى ماوقعتش على الارض قاله 
امال ماتت ازاى قاله وقعت على سلك الكهرباء 
قاله يا ساتر يارب دى موته وحشه قوى ماتت من الكهرباء طبعا 
قاله لا يا عم ماهى الكهرباء كانت مقطوعه 
قاله امال ماتت ازاى بس 
قاله اصل السلك نطرها فى حمام السباحه 
قاله لا اله الا الله ماتت غرقانه 
قاله بس يا عم اعوز بالله ماهو اول ما نزلت فى الميه الطشه رفعتها على منط الحمام وطلعت عندى فى البلكونه تانى 
قاله امال انت بتقول ماتت ازاى 
قاله اصلى لما زهقت قمت خانقها بس بقه يا عم


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*زى ما انا نفسى اعمل كده*

----------


## زوزو عادل

رجل نساى اوى ذهب للحج وعند رمى الجمارات سال نفسه انا رميت اتنين ولا تلاته فاعاد رميهم مره اخرى 
ثم ذهب للطواف فسال نفسه مره اخرى لفيت سته وله سبعه فاعاد الطواف 
وعند نزوله من الطائره سال نفسه نسيت ايه يا جورج



واحد مسطول بيسأل واحد مسطول ثاني: اسم دولة أوروبية لو حطيت على أخر حرف فيها 
نقطة تصير اسم عالم ذرة 
أم التاني قله أنا غلب حماري 
آم الأول قله: الدولة هي قطر ولما تحط نقطة حتصير قطز 
أم التاني قاله هو قطز عالم ذرة؟؟؟؟؟ 
فرد عليه الأول يعني هي قطر دولة أوروبية؟؟؟؟









قرية اهلها اشتكوا ان الامام يلقي خطب طويلة جدا جدا في الصلاة فاشتكوا الي 
الاوقاف التي ارسلت لهم اماما جديدا ولكنه كرر نفس المشكلة فاعادوا الشكوى 
فارسلت لهم الاوقاف شيخا آخر وحذرته من الاطالة. 
وصل الامام الجديد فدخل المسجد وصعد المنبر وحيّا المصلين وسأل: 
اتعرفون قصة سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام؟ 
فرد المصلون كلهم: نعم . 
فنظر الامام الى المؤذن وقال: اقم الصلاة. 
ولما فرغ من صلاته استوقف الناس وسألهم: اتعرفون قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام؟ 
فرد المصلون : نعم. 
فقال لهم : ماتجوش الجمعة الجايـــة




مقاول احضر مجموعة من الصعايدة لبناء كنيسة وطبعاً عارفين الصعايدة بيحبوا 
الغناء اثناء العمل قعدوا يغنوا " هيلا هيلا صلوا عا النبي " المقاول سمعهم 
قالهم هاتخربوا بيتي مش معقول تبنوا كنيسة وتغنوا " صلوا عا النبي " غنوا 
اي حاجة تانية ، في اليوم التالي سمعهم بيغنوا " هيلا هيلا بص عا الحيطة "انظر 
للحائط وجد مكتوبا عليه " صلوا عا النبي " 





مرة واحد رخم ضرسه كان بيوجعه... راح للدكتور وقاله اخلعلي كل ضروسي وسيبه لوحده زي الكلب 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

*نكت لمدة اسبوع يا ابو امنيه ماتسالنيش تانى على نكت*
*هههههههههههه*

----------


## the_chemist

> [CENTER][SIZE=3][COLOR=#4169e1]رجل نساى اوى ذهب للحج وعند رمى الجمارات سال نفسه انا رميت اتنين ولا تلاته فاعاد رميهم مره اخرى 
> ثم ذهب للطواف فسال نفسه مره اخرى لفيت سته وله سبعه فاعاد الطواف 
> وعند نزوله من الطائره سال نفسه نسيت ايه يا جورج
> 
> 
> 
> *نكت لمدة اسبوع يا ابو امنيه ماتسالنيش تانى على نكت*
> *هههههههههههه*


بصراحة يا زوزو

ضحكتنى دى بشكل رهيييييييييييييييييييييب

و بعدين ممكن تكتبي نكتة واحدة كل يوم بس توقعى هنا كل يوم

و مش هعرف عم غتوت الصفحة دى
هه ماشي

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم ايه محدش في الموضوع ليه انا كل مادخل ملقيش حد ماشي هضحك لوحدي 
> بلدياتنا سافر امريكا واصحابه نصحوه ياخد معاه 3 زلع مش علشان الاكل الامريكانى مش حلال بس نبهوه يسمى قبل ما ياكل احسن الشيطان ياكل معاه.اول شهر اكل اول زلعة بس نسى يسمى، تانى شهر برضه نسى يسمى، ثالث شهر طلع له الشيطان قال له:"ابوس ايدك سمى، صدرى اتحرق!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جذمجى مات بالجذمة القلبية
> عملوا له نعل فى الجرنال
> جم يعملوا له الاربعين لاقوه ضيق عملوا واحد و اربعين



حلوة يا واد قوى

داخل متخفى ليه مش أنا قلت لك عفونا عنك

و اللى هينادى منصورة منصورة هو الواد أهلاوى شديد

أحلى حاجة فيك أنك أهلاوى

----------


## the_chemist

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا زهراء

الدخول مجانا آه

بس الخروج بنكتة

ماشي هنعديها المرة دى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ده مجرد رأى شخصى* 
*طالما صاحب الموضوع متغيب  أرى أنه لا داعى لتثبيت الموضوع و منح الفرصة لمواضيع أخرى لحين عودة صاحب الموضوع بالسلامة و من ثم يعاد التثبيت مرة أخرى بإذن الله*

*توقيع عمدة  و حكومة  قاعة فك التكشيرة* 
*و أمركم شورى بينكم*

**

----------


## hazem3

الحمدلله انها عجبتكوا شوية نكت ننافس بيها علي الاسبوع الجاي 

مرة اتنين مساطيل قاعدين في الاستاد واحد بيقول للتانى.. تلف الاستاد دة فى قد اية رد عليه .. في سجارتين


ظابط بيسأل عسكرى :السهرة إيه النهاردة
قاله:اخترنا لك
رد الظابط:أيه!!!؟
العسكرى:إخترنا لسياتك ياباشا!!!


عملوا مسابقة لاسرع واحد يصطاد ارنب برى من مغارة مهجورة
الامريكى دخل المغارة وخرج بعد 10 دقايق وفى ايده ارنب
الالمانى دخل المغارة وخرج بعد 7 دقايق وبرضه فى ايده ارنب
بلدياتنا دخل المغارة وغاب خمس ايام دخلوا يطمنوا عليه لقوه ماسك اسد بيضرب فيه وبيقول له : جول آنى ارنب 00جول آنى ارنب


عوضين عمال يخبط دماغه في الحيطة لحد ما دماغه اتفتحت
امه بتساله: مالك يا واد يا عوضين
ضحك اوي و بطل خبط دماغه و قال: ايييييييوه عوضين - هو ده اسمي


واحد فشار بيحكي مغامراته لصاحبه الغلس
الفشار : كنت ماشي مره في الصحره طلع عليا اسد فضلت اجري اجري لغايه ما لقيت عماره طلعت فيها
الغلس : يا كداب هو في الصحرة في عماره
الفشار : اه اسف فضلت اجري اجري لغاية ما لقيت شجره طلعت فوقها
الغلس : قال له يا كداب هو في الصحرة في شجره
الفشار : اه اسف فضلت اجري اجري لغايه ما لقيت جراج دخلت فيه
الغلس : يا كداب هو في جراج في الصحرة
الفشار : فضلت اجري اجري لغاية ما أكلني ارتحت ؟


مره واحد بلدياتنا راح للدكتور وقاله
يادكتور عندى صداع جامد اوى
ساله الدكتور :انت بتنام و الشباك مفتوح
ولامأفول؟ قاله :مقفول
قاله الدكتور جرب تنام و الشباك مفتوح وتعالى بعد اسبوع
قام بلدياتنا مروح و فتح الشباك قبل ما ينام
وبعد اسبوع راح للدكتور .سأله الدكتور الصداع راح
فقاله بلدياتنا يا ه يا دكتور
الصداع راح و الغساله راحت و الثلاجه راحت و البوتجاز راح و التليفزيون راح و كل حاجه راحت
بصراحه النوم علي الارض مافيش احسن منه


الأمريكان و الروس قاعدين يتباهوا على بعض
الروس : إحنا أول ناس طلعوا الفضاء
الأمريكان: إحنا أول ناس طلعوا القمر
بلدياتنا إتغاظوا فسالوهم....يعنى لجيتوا إيه فوج؟
فقالوا لهم: طوب و ظلط و رمل
بلدياتنا بفخر: إحنا بجا إلى طلعناهم!!


عملوا مسابقة لتعجيز الكمبيوتر كل ما حد يسأله سؤال يجاوب عليه فى اقل من دقيقة جه واحد بلدياتنا حط ورقة فيها السؤال بتاعه الكمبيوتر اتحرق وطلع دخان قالوا له : سؤالك كان ايه بلدياتنا : جلت له ابو جردان جبل ما يخلف جردان كان اسمه ايه؟



واحد بلديتنا وصل مصر فبص على عمود نور مكتوب عليه للايجار فقعد يخبط على الععمود فمردش عليه حد فسأل واحد معدىفى الشارع
بلدياتنا : هو مفيش حد هنا ولا ايه؟
الراجل : مش عارف مع ان النور مولع


مرة واحد من بلدياتنا اشترى مراية.الصبح مراته بصت فيها و فضلت تعيط.راحت للعمدة و قالتله يا عمدة ...جوزي اتجوز علي.فقال لها العمدة تعالي نروح نتأكد.فراح و بص في المراية و قال ده جاب عمدة تاني كمان


تنين بلدياتنا زهقوا من الأليس عليهم فسافروا الهند.أول مانزلوا من الطائرة لقوا الهنود بينحنوا عشان يحيوهم فواحد منهم سألالثاني هما بيحترمونا كدة لية؟ قال له أصلهم هنا بيعبدوا البقر.


مجموعة من الكلاب قاعدين مع بعض بيتكلموا فى موضوع
الأول قال: هوهو
التانى قال: هوو هو
التالت قال: هوووهوو
راح الرابع قال وووووووو
رد عليه واحد قاله لوسمحت ما تخرجش عن الموضوع


مــرة واحد بلدياتنا ماشي مع صحبته فـشافت أبوها
البنت : أمشي أبويا جــي
بلدياتنا : إيه يعني قوليلو أخوكــي


واحد عنده برد.. راح للدكتور..
فالدكتور سأله.. انت بتهوى بيتك كويس..
فقاله لا ..
فقاله افتح الشبابيك كل يوم قبل ما تنزل وتعالى ليه بعد اسبوع..
بعد اسبوع راح للدكتور
فسأله الدكتور.. ها البرد راح
فقال له البرد راح والتليفزيون راح والفيدو راح



ليه بلدياتنا بيحط معلقة فى بقه وهو نايم؟
(عشان يتقلب صح)


كيف ندخل الفيل داخل زجاجة سفن أب
(أسهيه وهو بيشرب وأزقه )


كيف نخرجه منها ؟
(أرجها تفور يروح طالع)


ليه الفيل بيلبس شورت أخضر
(عشان لما يختبئ فى البطيخ ما يبانش)


ليه الفيل بيلبس شورت أحمر
(عشان الأخضر مغسول)


إيه اللى بيطير فى السماء وينور ويطفى
(عصفورة لابسه أميجو بينور)


ليه بلدياتنا لما يدخل يستحمى ياخد معه ابرة وفتلة
(عشان لو المياه انقطعت يخيطها)


ليه بلدياتنا بيدق مسمار 10 سم فى صدر طفله
(عشان يشبك فيه البزازة


ما هو التشابه بين إزازة الريحة والجواز
(الريحة قسمة والشبراويشى والجواز قسمة ونصيب)


ما هو التشابه بين السماء والكدليز
(الاثنين 7 طبقات)


ما هو التشابه بين الكمبيوتر والحفرة
(الكمبيوتر حاسب ألي والحفرة حاسب لتقع)


ما هو التشابه بين الكمبيوتر والاستريتش
(الآثنين بيجيبوا أدق التفاصيل)



مرة واحدة تخينة اوي مسكت حرامي قعدت عليه فطسته
نادت علي ابنها وقالت له روح نادي أبوك بسرعة ردالحرامي من تحتها :بسرعة ياله


هندي أم في جماعة (صلى فيهم وكان هو الإمام) بدون ما يقيم الصلاة، لما خلص ، سأله المصلين، وين الإقامة ؟! م كملوا الكلمه إلا و هو هارب

----------


## hazem3

انا رأيي ان الموضوع يتثبت لو فيه مشاركات باستمرار

----------


## the_chemist

> *ده مجرد رأى شخصى* 
> *طالما صاحب الموضوع متغيب  أرى أنه لا داعى لتثبيت الموضوع و منح الفرصة لمواضيع أخرى لحين عودة صاحب الموضوع بالسلامة و من ثم يعاد التثبيت مرة أخرى بإذن الله*
> 
> *توقيع عمدة  و حكومة  قاعة فك التكشيرة* 
> *و أمركم شورى بينكم*
> 
> **



لالالالالالالالا يا دكتور

فيه ناس شايلة الموضوع و مشعللينه أهه

يبقى يفضل متثبت

أما الواد أهلاوى فنرجو منك التدخل لدى عصابة حمادة و توتو للإفراج عنه

و تحت أمرك يا عمدة

و تهانينا القلبية علي لقب العضو المثالى
و إلى الأمام دائما يا عمدة القاعة كلها

----------


## the_chemist

ايه الحلاوة دى يا واد

مبروك الحضري هيحترف

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هندي أم في جماعة (صلى فيهم وكان هو الإمام) بدون ما يقيم الصلاة، لما خلص ، سأله المصلين، وين الإقامة ؟! م كملوا الكلمه إلا و هو هارب


*هى الحكاية عافية و لا إيه يا سى حمزة 3 و رغم أن النكته بتاعة الإمام الهندى عجبتنى*
*لكن أنا كلمتى متنزلش الأرض ابدا ولا يعنى علشان أهلاوى طب مالهم الإسمعالاوية ماهما اللى بيوردوا لمصر و للأهلى اللعيبه المجدع قوووووى جدا تحب أفكرك؟!*

*فرمان 1 بتاريخ 12 فبراير 2008*
*منصبى الجديد كعمدة و حكومة قاعة فك التكشيرة يحتم على تحصيل غرامات من الأعضاء الغائبين عن مواضيعهم المثبته عمال على بطال...أنا شامم ريحة مراكز قوووووى من بتوع زمان..اللى يغيب عن موضوعه المثبت يرفع من التثبيت لحين عودته بالسلامة...*

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم يا ناس يا عسل الجرجير وصل جرحير ايه انته بينك خرفت يا واد يا حازم بنسلم علي كل الاهلوية والزمالكاوية والاسماعيلويةالي بيوردوا للاهلي اللعيبة الجدعان اوي وعلي كل من بيشجع اي نادي والي مبيشجعش والي كاره الكورة وسسنينها ايه كل الرغي ده سخونية دي ولا ايه 


اهلاوى أتجوز زملكاوية ستتها .............. مع الاعتذار لنادي الزمالك  ::mm:: 
> 
>مره أتنين مساطيل واحد قال للأخر مش فيتنام فازت على أمريكا في الحرب واحنا فزنا على اسرائيل .... المسطول الثانى قال له : يبقى كده احنا المفروض نصفى مع فيتنام  :Bounce: 
> 
>صرصار خارج من السوبر ماركت فرحان عشان شاف صورته على علبة ريد 
> 
> 
> 
>واحد بيقول : انا بردان من المكيف , رد عليه واحد جنبه وانا منصور من طنطا 
>مرة اثنين عندهم كلاب صيد صاحب الكلب الاول أول ما يضرب طلقة من الندقية ، يجرى الكلب ويروح يجيب الفريسة.... والثانى أول ما يضرب الطلقة كلبه يكّش.... فنصحة صاحبة انه يروح الافراح فى الارياف ، فالكلب هيتعود على صوت الرصاص... راح الارياف وفضل يحضر فى افراح لمدة 6 شهور...... وبعدين رجع يصطاد ، راح ضارب طلقة من البندقية... راح الكلب وقف على رجله وقعد يزغرط  :Banned2: 
> 
>واحدة عندها قطة كل ما تيجي تتخلص منها ... القطة ترجع تاني.... فبعتت ابنها يتخلص منها و يرميها بعيد عن البيت عشان ما ترجعش ... راح واخد القطة وقعد يلف يلف لحد م تاه عن البيت ورجع متأخر .....فسألتة والدتة اتأخرت لية؟؟ قال لها انا تهت ......قالت له طب رجعت ازاي؟؟؟ قال لها مشيت ورا القطة 
>> 
>مرة واحد مسطول لبس جزمة فردة حمرا و فردة بيضا فحط رجل على رجل شافو مسطول صاحبه و قال اول مرة اشوف واحد حاطت رجله علىرجل الي جانبه 
>اتنين صحاب أغبية ... الاول بيسأل التانى : هو ابوك متنّك علينا كده ليه ؟ التانى : ليه بس حصل ايه ؟ الاول : من ساعة ما مات مبقاش يعدى يسلّم زى الاول 
> 
>صرصار في وسط فريق نمل ، ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاعب اجنبي 
>مرة بقرة قابلت حمار فقالت له يا حمار .... قالها حمار حمار بس مش مجنوون 
>> 
>مرة 2 مساطيل واحد بيقول للتانى انا بابا هو اللى بنى الأهرامات .راح التانى قالة انت عارف البحر الميت بابا اللى قتلة 
> 
> 

> 
>اتنين حراميه دخلوا بيت واحد منهم دخل البلكونه ، شوية وصاحب البيت دخل عليه فقالوه انت بتعمل ايه هنا؟ قالوه انا كنت بحارب اليهود بالطياره و بدمر فيهم ، لحد لما طيارتي عطلت و انا نطيت بالبراشوت و نزلت في بلكونتك ..... قالوه ايوه كده تعجبنى ، مش التاني اللي قاعدلي في البانيو و بيقول علي نفسه من الضفاضع البشريه!!! 
> 
>ليه الكتكوت مبيكدبش على الفرخه؟؟ علشان هيه الي فقساه 
> 
>اتنين مساطيل ماشيين على سطح بيتهم واحد وقع فى الخزان ....التانى راح استناه عند الحنفية 
>مرة واحد حب يطور الطيارة الهليكوبتر ركب بدل المروحة تكييف 
> 
> 
> 
>واحد قال لابنه روح شو ف النتيجة ولو نجحت هذبح لك خروف... لما رجع قاله عملت ايه يا ابنى قاله الخروف اتكتبله عمر جديد..... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>مرة واحد انجليزى و واحد فرنساوى و واحد صينى راحو يجربو صدى الصوت الانجليزى قال هاللو فرد عليه صدى الصوت و قال هالوووو الفرنساوى قال بنجور رد عليه صدى الصوت و قال بنجوووور الصينى قال شونجا كونجا هونجاهى فرد عليه صدى الصوت و قال بتقول ايييييييه 
> 
>دكتور بيعمل عملية في مخ مريض وطلّع المخ وحطة في الصينية جنبه ، وشغال في الجمجمة شوية ودخلت قطة وكلت المخ.... الدكتور احتار ملقاش غير جوز الجزمة حطه في الجمجمة وقفل... وبعد كام سنة ساله واحد دكتور زميلة بيقول له اخبار مريضك بتاع الجزمة ايه ؟؟ رد علية وقال له عقبال املتك دا بقي مدير المستشفي بتاعنا 
> 
> 
>واحد اسمة شلبى كان مسافر بلاد برة ، فراح محطة القطر وطبعا هناك النظام آخر تمام ... فراح داخل فى مكنة التذاكر ، يحط ا الفلوس وتنزل له التذكرة ، فراح حط الفلوس والتذكرة نزلت له ، والمكنة راحت قايله مرحبا بالاستاذ شلبى سوف تركب قطار رقم 26 وسيصل الساعة الواحدة ، هوة سمع كدة فعجبته الحكاية ، فضل يحط فى فلوس والمكنة تعيد يحط فى فلوس والمكنة تعيد ، لحد اخر مرة حط الفلوس ، راحت المكنة قالت له الاستاذ شلبى فضل يستهبل لحد ما القطر فاتة 

 :Shutup2:

----------


## the_chemist

الصعايدة عملوا مظاهرات بيطالبوا بمنع النكت عليهم
الريس قرر عمل اجتماع معاهم و يشوف بنفسه درجة ذكائهم و يقرر

يوم الاجتماع طلعوا أذكى واحد فيهم و الريس سأله
الريس: هسألك سؤالين لو جابت عليهم صح هأصدر قرار بمنع النكت
الذكى: ماشي يا ريس
الريس: مين اللى انتصر في معركة بدر المسلمين و لا الكفار
الذكى: المسلمين ياريس
الريس: كويس طيب مين اللى فاز في الماتش اللى كان بين الأهلى و الزمالك 2006
الذكى: الأهلى يا ريس
الريس: كده تمام دلوقتى
الذكى قاطع الريس و قال له: أفهم من كده يا ريس إن الزمالك هيلاعب الكفار ع المركز التالت و الرابع

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

الكويت بعتت معونة بخمسة ملين دولار أدوية للصومال ، الصومال أعاد المعونة  كامله للكويت ..... لأن الأدوية كلها كانت بعد الأكل.

----------


## the_chemist

ايه الحلاوة دى يا زمل

شفت بلدياتنا راح للدكتور و الدكتور كتب له علاج
و قال له تمشي علي العلاج ده لمدة أسبوع و تجينى تانى
صاحبنا فرد العلاج ع الأرض و فضل رايج جاي عليه

----------


## the_chemist

14 بس دى غلبانة قوى

و لا بتختصر

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم


الموضوع لسة متلغاش تثبيته 

شيفين اصلي اهلاوي جامد( لحين عودة اهلاوي شديد*)
والاهلاوية يخشوا يصوتوا علي تثبيت الموضوع ده طبعا بعد اذن الدكتور جمال براءة انا كدة فين الاهلاوية اثبتوا اننا الاغلبية 

بيب بيب اهلي   
بيب بيب اهلي

----------


## the_chemist

هتعمل مظاهرة و لا ايه يا حازم

عمدة القاعة مانعة المظاهرات 
و مانع التجمع لأكتر من نص عضو علي بعضه

متعليش صوتك

_بـــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــب بـــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــب أهــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــى_

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

ههههههههههه 
لأ بجد ضحكت  
حتى استلقيت  على قفاي 
و ضحّكت عليّ الي رايح و الي جاي 

بس  فيه  حاجة 



> إزاي نركّب أربع فيلة في عربية فولكس؟؟
> بسيطة .. اتنين قدام و اتنين ورا 
> طب مين الي يسوق العربية؟؟
> الفيل اللي معاه رخصة 
> طيب لو كانت عربية مرسيدس و 8 فيلة ؟؟؟
> امممم .. نبيع المرسيدس و نشتري عربيتين فولكس نركّب أربعه في كل واحدة اتنين قدام و اتنين ورا
> والسؤال ده لناتالي .. (محدش يجاوب)
> 
> 8 فيلة راحوا السينما و احنا بندوّر عليهم ... نلاقيهم إزاي في زحمة القاهرة؟؟؟؟


حاجة من اتنين : يا إما تكوني ضارباها طناش عشان مش عارفة تحلي السؤال، أو انك مش عارفة تحلي السؤال و عشان كده ضارباها طناش :D

----------


## زوزو عادل

خلال زيارة أحد المسؤولين لمصحة أمراض عقلية وقابل المدير 
المسئول، دار هذا الحوار.

المسئول: ما المعيار الذي تميزون به المريض العقلي عن 
الشخص العاقل 

الدكتور: نحن نملأ بانيو بالماء ونحضر المريض أمامه ونعطيه 
ملعقة و فنجان و جردل ونطلب منه أن يفرغ البانيو من الماء 

المسئول: أنا فهمت ،، بالتأكيد الشخص العاقل سوف يفرغ 
البانيو باستخدام الجردل،، لأنه الأكبر حجماً من الملعقة ومن 
الفنجان
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
الدكتور: لأ ... الشخص السليم سوف يخرج السدادة من البانيو 
...
...
...
...
هل تحب أن أحجز لك غرفة خاصة أم مع نزلاء آخرين؟

----------


## زوزو عادل

*مره واحد عنه ارق ومش عرف ينام*


*سال صاحبه اعمل ايه؟*



*قاله عد من 1 الى 300*


*اعد يعد*
*1*
*2*
*3*
*4*
*5*
*6*
*7*





*190*



*وبعدين كان هيروح فى النوم*





*قام غسل وشه وكمل*











*191*

*192*
*....................*

----------


## the_chemist

منورة يا أم سلمى

هتحجزى لمين و لا مين و لا مين
دول زى الهم ع القلب بعيد عنك و عن السامعين

طيب شفتى الصعيدى اللى جه يفتح التلفزيون المذيعة تفت في وشه

شفتى الصعيدى لما جه يقفل التلفزيون معرفش قام واربه

شفتى مراته لما جه فيلم لشادية طفت التلفزيون و طلعت جرى ع الغيط تنده لجوزها
يا عوضين تعالي إلحج فيلم شادية في التلفزيون و أنا جفلته عشان تيجى تشوفه
"دى بقى حقيقية و الله حصلت"

----------


## hazem3

انا جيييت طبعا نورت البيت ولا ضلمته كله محصل بعده بسلم علي كل الناس العسل 


مفيش تجمع يا رجالة ويا بنات الي عاوز يتكلم ياخد موضوع ويتكلم فيه لوحده 



وانا هاتكلم اهو 

.
.
.
...
..
.....
......
...............
........................
.................................
..............................................



مرة واحد بلدياتنا واقف في الشارع و بيتكلم في المحمول و عمال يزعق و يقول: بس دوري تاني ، دوري كويس. قام واحد معدي في الشارع جه قال له: في إيه؟ قام بلدياتنا قال له: طلبت رقم قامت طلعتلي ست عمالة تقول (الرقم الذي طلبته غير موجود في الخدمة)!!!! 

*مرة واحد طيار اسمه هريدى كان فى رحلة و بعدين فجأة المحرك اليمين بتاع الطيارة عطل، فنبه على الركاب و قاللهم كابتن هريدى يحيكم و يبلغكم ان المحرك الأيمن توقف و لا داعى للقلق، بعد شويه الركاب سمعوا كابتن هريدى بيقول: كابتن هريدى يحييكم و يبلغكم أن المحرك الأيسر للطائرة قد توقف و لا داعى للقلق، بعد شويه الركاب سمعوا كابتن هريدى بيقول: كابتن هريدى يحييكم من البراشوت و يتمنى لكم رحلة سعيده. 

*واحد بلدينا اشترى موبايل، ركبله جهاز اظهار رقم الطالب!!!! 

* بلدياتنا و امريكى و يابانى عرضوهم على جهاز كشف الكذب اليابانى: إحنا بنفكر نعمل انسان آلى و نستغنى عن البشر راح الجهاز ضربه،الامريكى: احنا بنفكر نطلع المريخ و نعمل مستوطنات عليه راح الجهاز ضربه، بلدياتنا: إحنا (بنفكر) ولسه مكملش ،،،،،،،،،، راح الجهاز ضربه!! 


* واحده بلدياتنا قالت لجوزها قولى كلمه حلوه قال لها بسبوسه قالت له يا اخى قولى كلمه تهزنى قال لها مرجيحه قالت له قولى كلمه احس فيها انى مراتك قال لها انتى طالق 

* مرة واحد موظف ماشي الصبح رايح شغلة وهو ماشي شاف جماعة بلدياتنا واقفين فوق كوبري قصر النيل مهيصين و بيسقفو و بيصفروا ويرقصوا ويهللوا وينادوا هاريدي هاريدي وبس تاني يوم شاف الموظف نفس الحكاية، ثالث يوم شاف نفس الحكاية فراح يسأل حد من الجماعة 
ونبي يا بلادينا شايفكوا بتسقافوا ومهياصين على الأخر هو في أية؟ قالوا أحسن غطاس عنديكم بيجعد جد اية تحت المية قالوا ثلاث دقائق قالوا هريدي ولد عمي !!!! بجالوا تلات تيام في المية ومطلعش!!! 

*بلادينا بيقول لبلادينا (أنا تعبان من الروماتزم) رد عليه وقاله (أنا جرجاوي من فرشوط) 

*مره مسئول كبير راح يفتتح حمام سباحه كبير في سوهاج فكان مدير الحمام بيشرحله مميزات الحمام فقال: ده يا فندم المنط العشرين متر اطلع يا محمدين نط فنط و ده يا فندم المنط الاربعين متر اطلع يا حسنين نط فنط فقال المسئول هايل هايل فقاله المدير ولسه كمان يا فندم لما نملاه ميه!!!!! 

*واحد بلدياتنا ركب سيارة مرسيدس حديثه فتح الراديو لقي المذيعه بتقول هنا لندن راح قايل يلعن ابو السرعة 

*مرة كان في واحد بلدياتنا ابنه تعب وداه للدكتور وبعدين خرج الدكتور وقاله ابنك مات، فقال ابنه: بابا انا عايش ما موتش، رد عليه بلدياتنا: اسكت انت يعنى هتفهم اكتر من الدكتور 

*واحد بلديتنا سافر بره بعتوله برقيه ارجع فورا 
يوجد امر خطير رجع على اول طياره قابل اخوه الكبير فى المطار تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله في ايه طمنى ابويا جراله حاجه راح مطبطب عليه وخده فى حضنه وركبوا العربيه لقا اخوه الثاني في السياره تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله فى ايه طمني ابويا جراله حاجه راح مطبطب عليه وخده فى حضنه سافروا لقا اخوه الثالث على باب البيت تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله في ايه طمني ابويا جراله حاجه راح مطبطب عليه وخده فى حضنه دخل على ابوه فى السرير لقاه نايم وتعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله في ايه طمني يا ابويه انت كويس رد علي؟ راح ابوه قاله يا حسنين وديت ماكينه الحلاقه فين؟ 

*بلدياتنا دخل صالون حلاقة و لما الزباين مشيت الحلاق قال له تعالى احلق لك فقاله بلدياتنا انا مش جاي احلق، قاله: امال اية؟ قال انا جاي اسال عن البيه اللى ساكن فوق الست قالت لي اقعد فى الصالون لغايه ما البيه يجي 

*بلديتنا شاف فى الجرايد حادثه واحد فى امريكا قتل مراته ودفنها تحت السرير والبوليس الأمريكي لم يكتشف ذلك الا 
بعد 25 سنه قام قال لنفسه يبقى انا لو عملت كده البوليس عندنا مش حيكتشف ابداً راح فعلاً قتل مراته وحفر تحت السرير وحطها مفيش ربع ساعه والبوليس قبض عليه فتعجب قوي وسأل الظابط انتم ازاى كشفتم الجريمه بسرعه قوي كده ده فى امريكا مااكتشفوهاش الا بعد 25 سنه رد عليه الظابط اصل فى امريكا الراجل كان ساكن فى الدور الأرضى وأنت ساكن فى الدور الخامس 

*مرة بلدياتنا قعدوا يغسلوا الحيطان بالمياه لحد ما واحد مسكت فيه الكهرباءقعدوا أصحابه يشدوه و يضربوه علشان يبعد عن الحيطة ما عرفوش لحد ما ودوه المستشفى و لكنه مات تقرير الطبيب الشرعي: سبب الوفاة ضرب أفضى إلى موت 


*واحد بلدياتنا دخل بار، فجلس بجوار جيمس بوند، فقال له: عايزين نتعرف، اسم الكريم إيه؟ قال له: (بوند, جيمس بوند)..أند يو؟ رد عليه بلدياتنا و قال له: (دان, حمدان) 

*مرة واحد بلدياتنا دخل مطعم بيتزا الرجل جابلة البيتزا قاله تحب نقطعها على 8 قطع ولا 16 قطعة.. قاله لا 8 قطع علشان ما 
اقدرش اكل ال 16 


*واحد بلدياتنا دخل السينما فوجد يافطة مكتوب عليها ممنوع الدخول لأقل من 16 رّوح البلد وجاب 15 نفر وجه 

* مرة الجماعة بلدياتناعملوا اجتماع يناقشوا فيه تأخرهم العلمي. فقام واحد بيقول : أمريكا طلعت القمر قبلنا واحنا قاعدين قام رد عليه واحد: خلاص احنا لازم نطلع الشمس. فقالوا: احنا كدة هنسيح رد عليه: يا غبي احنا هانطلعها بالليل. 



*مره مدير شركه مارلبورو قابل مدير شركه كيلوباترا فقالو انا مره لقيت فى السجاره بتاعتكم خشبه انتم بتستوردوا التبغ منين ...فرد عليه مدير شركه كيلوباترا متعجبا.يعنى ايه تبغ!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

*واحد بلدياتنا بيلف علي اكشاك السجاير يقول للبياع بتعرف تتكلم انجليزي يقوله البياع لا يروح لغيره ويكون نفس السؤال ونفس الاجابة لغاية اما وصل للكشك الاخير قاله بتعرف تتكلم انجليزي قاله ايوا قاله كويس قوي اديني علبة مارلبورو 

*واحد أشترى عربية بالكمبيوتر فلما عدى التسعين قال الكمبيوتر "بعد التسعين تعمل حادثة..احذر. "ففرح الراجل وفضل يزود فى السرعة والكمبيوتر يحذره لغايه ما وصل إلى 180. كيلو فصاح الكمبيوتر"يخرب بيتك نزلني هنا" 

*جماعة بلديتنا حبوا يعملوه مزرعة فراخ مرة زرعوا الفراخ بمنقارها الفراخ ماتت المرة التانية زرعوها برجليها الفراخ برضه ماتت قاموا بعتوا لقريبهم العالم 
فى بلاد برة فقالهم: ابعتولي عينة من التربه احللها 

صعيدي دخل هو مراته على سينما لما طفوا النور علشان يشغلوا السينما الصعيدي قال لمراته : ياله يا وليه بينا انروح الناس عايزه اتنام 

اتنين بلدياتنا دخلو محل حلويات الاول بيسال التاني اتحب تاكل ايه ؟ فقال اله : ناكل لقمة القاضي فقاله : لا يا عم لحسن بعدين يحبسنا 


صعيدي شاف ابنه بيمضغ زلط فقاله : عيب يا واد الحاجات دي للحريم بس 

واحد بلدينا طلب واحد علبة كوكاكولا من بياع في محل فالراجل جاه علشان يفتحها فقال اله : لا انا بشربها بغطاها 

واحد صعيدي دخلت عليه مراته لقته مولع في اللحاف وجايب عصايه ونازل ضرب في فقالت اله : ايه الي انتا بتعملوه داه يا مجنون ؟ فقال الله : بتعلم ضرب النار 

اتنين بلدياتنا مساطيل الاول بيقول لصاحبه اتسدق اني انا عندي ارض عايز ابنيها بس 
مش لاقي فلوس فصاحبه قاله : ايه المشكله ؟ بيع الارض وابني بتمنها 

صعايده وفلاحين بيحششوا بوكس الامن المركزي كبس عليهم الفلاحين استخبوا في الغيط والصعايده استخبوا في البوكس 

واحد بلدينا بيشتغل سجان اتخانق مع مراته حبس دمها 

صعيدي ميكانيكي اشترى سرير نام تحتي 

واحد بلدينا بنى خيمه ونام جمبيها

----------


## the_chemist

حلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوة يا حازم

نزلنى بقى هنا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*إيه الحكاية يا جماعة هل أنا من كثرة ضحكى على النكت تاه عنى أسم صاحب الموضوع....كنت فاكر صاحب الموضوع هو أهلاووووى شديد أوووى و النهارده لاحظت أن العزيزة أم البنات هى صاحبة الموضوع..حد فيكم يعدلنى على القبله و يقولى أن أنا كنت بحلم و صحيت من النوم دلوقتى بس!*

----------


## the_chemist

و الله يا عمدة أنت المسئول هنا
و كنت أعتقد أنك صاحب التغيير

و لكن طالما أهلاوى مطنش فأم البنات أخت غالية و لها التقدير و هنقف بجوارها
بس هى تشد حيلها و تحط كام نكتة يعنى تسخن الموضوع تانى

----------


## زهــــراء

ايه يادكتور جمال ايه يا أبو أمنية ماهو اسم اهلاوي اهو منور  :: 
يلا بقى كملوا نكت حأحاول اطلع بنكتة  :: 
تحياتي لكم .. :f:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم



> إيه الحكاية يا جماعة هل أنا من كثرة ضحكى على النكت تاه عنى أسم صاحب الموضوع....كنت فاكر صاحب الموضوع هو أهلاووووى شديد أوووى و النهارده لاحظت أن العزيزة أم البنات هى صاحبة الموضوع..حد فيكم يعدلنى على القبله و يقولى أن أنا كنت بحلم و صحيت من النوم دلوقتى بس!


اهلا بحضرتك دكتور جمال ضحكتنى والله حتى فى المنام شاغل نفسك بالمنتدى واعضائه هههههههههههههه كان الله فى العون 
فكره موضوع النكت بدأت معى وجت حبيبتنا زهرااااء جمعت كل المواضيع فى موضوع واحد وبما ان ابنى اهلاوى صاحب اعلى تنفيذ ومشاركات بقى من حقه فكره الموضوع بس يافندم دى كل الحكايه من طقطق لسلاموووو عليكووووو
تقبل تحياتى

استاذ كميائى 



> لكن طالما أهلاوى مطنش فأم البنات أخت غالية و لها التقدير و هنقف بجوارها
> بس هى تشد حيلها و تحط كام نكتة يعنى تسخن الموضوع تانى


والله يافندم حتى لو مكنش اهلاوى مطنش انا لن اخذ حق لغيرى وتعبه لاضيفه الى نفسى ومع علم الجميع ان الموضوع زاد شهره واهميه ومشاركات فى موضوع اهلاوى وليس موضوعى انا 
عموما حصل خير المهم فى الاخر نضحك 
وان شاء الله مفيش لازعل من اهلاوى ولاشئ 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
وشكراً للغاليه زهرااااء

----------


## زهــــراء

بالفعل ياأم البنات كلامك مظبوط ..المواضيع رجعت لهيئتها القديمة في الوقت الحالي لحين وضعها بشكل أسلم ..
معلش بقى عالدوشة اللي حصلت محدش بيتعلم بالسااااااهل  :: 

شكراً ياأم البنات وتحياتي للجميع .. :f2: 

مممممممممم يلا بقى فين النكت ؟؟؟؟

----------


## hazem3

انا برده الي بكتب النكت ماشي 



مرة 3 أطفال راحوا محل لعب واحد بيقول للراجل: عمو عمو عايز بلونة. الراجل جاب السلم وطلع جاب له بلونة ونزل فسأل التاني: وانت عايز ايه؟ .قال له بلونة .. قال له ماقلتش ليه وانا فوق!! المهم طلع جابهاله وهو فوق سأل الولد التالت: وانت كمان عايز بلونة؟؟؟ قال له لأ... فنزل الراجل وقال له : امال عايز ايه؟. قاله عايز بلونتين 

مدرس حساب سأل طالب لو كان علي أبوك دين 1000جنيه و مطلوب انه يسدده علي 10 أقساط ها يدفع كام في كل قسط؟ رد الولد مش هايدفع ولا مليم ... فقال المدرس : اقعد يابني ده انت مش فاهم الدرس كويس... فرد الولد : ده انت إللي مش فاهم بابا كويس يا أستاذ

واحد كسلان اتحكم عليه بالإعدام بدفنه في حفره فقالوا له نفسك في أيه قبل الموت قال نفسي أشرب قالوا له قوم أشرب قال لسه حقوم اردم ياجدع 

واحد بيقول لصاحبه تيجى نركب اتوبيس؟؟ قال له : يا عم لأ ، احنا نجرى جنب الاتوبيس ونوفّر النص جنيه .... فرد وقال له طب منجرى جنب تاكسى ونوفّر خمسة جنيه

واحد يهودي قام من النوم الصبح وطلب من مراته تحضر الفطار، فقالتله عايز تفطر إيه يا أبو كوهين، قالها هما بيضتين مسلوقين، واحد ليكي والتانية ليا، وإعمليهم لغاية ما أطلع على السطوح أظبط الإيريال.... وإوعي تنسي هما بيضتين ، المهم طلع على السطوح إتزحلق ، وقع من عاشر دور، وهو بيقع زعق بعلو صوته " بيضة واحدة بس يا أم كوهيييييييييييييين 


الابن:بتعمل اية يا بابا؟؟ الاب:بكتب جواب لعمك...... الابن:هو انت بتعرف تكتب؟؟!!! الاب:يعني هو عمك اللي بيعرف يقرا


محشش راح للدكتور قاله الدكتور أنت لازم تعمل إشاعة..... خرج من الأوضة وقال الهرم وقععععع .. الهرم وقعععععععع 

واحد كل ما يشوف متش كورة للفريق بتاعة . الفريق بتاعة يخسر .كل مرة على كدة . لحد ما فى يوم قرر انه ميتفرجش على كورة تانى . فكان فى يوم فى متش كورة للفريق بتاعة . و الفريق بتاعة جاب جون . جة يتفرج على الجون فى الاعادة الجون طلع كورنر

بطة راحت لبقال قالت له عندك سكر ؟؟ قال لها لا.. راحت له تاني يوم قالت له عندك سكر؟؟ قال لها لأ ، وعارفه لو جتيني تاني حدق رجليكي المفلطحه في الأرض... راحت له تاني وقالت له عندك مسامير؟؟ قال لها لأ .. قالت له طب عندك سكر

واحدة حامل فى ثلاث توائم يوم الولادة الدكتور بيطلع العيل الأول لقاه نايم وساكت قعد يضريه على وشه حتى صرخ الطفل ركنه على جنب وطلع الطفل الثانى لقاح زى أخوه قعد يضربه لما فاق وركنه ..... جه الدكتور يدور على الطفل الثالث مش لاقيه راح ماشى وقال للممرضة كملى لأنهم اثنين بس ...... الممرضة جت تكمل لقت الطفل الثالث طالع براسه بالراحة وبيسألها ... هو الراجل اللى بيضرب العيال مشى ولا لسة

ثلاثه صقور اتراهنوا على الصيد راح الاول ورجع في منقاره دم قليل... قال لزمايله شفتوا الشجره اللى هناك دى؟ قالوا أيوه قالهم انا اصطادت عندها أرنب ...... راح الثاني ورجع في منقاره دم كثير قال شفتو الصخره اللى هناك دى؟ قالوا أيوه قال اصطادت عندها غزال .... راح الثالث وهو أغبى واحد فيهم ورجع وكله دم قالهم شفتوا العمود اللى هناك ده؟ قالوا أيوه قال أنا ما شفتهوش 


محشش اتصل بخطوط الطيران يحجز تذكرة ، قاله الموظف: ذهاب واياب ؟؟؟؟   قال له : لا خروج المغلوب


واحد قابل واحد قلة انا كنت قاعد فى البلكونة وقعت عليا حلمبوحة رد التانى وقلة يعنى اية بلكونة


بيقولك هايشيلو شبكة فودافون وموبينيل تفتكروا ليه؟؟!!!!!!! هايحطوا شبكة الزمالك عشان بتستقبل احسن

مرة واحد واقف على الكوبرى عمال يقول 53 53 53 فالناس اتلمت وفى واحد راح قاله ايه 53 ده قام قايله بص كده فلما بص قام رميه وقعد يقول 54 54 54 

واحد بخيل جدا عازم اصحابه المهم دخل ابنه بحله الرز والكوسة المكرونة وقعدوا ياكلو شوية و الابن قال لابوه ادخل الفراخ يابا ؟؟؟ الاب يقوله استني شويه مخلصوش المكرونة..... شوية ورجع الولاد : ادخل الفراخ يابا ؟؟؟ الاب : شوية لسه الضيوف بياكلوا.... شوية ورجع الولاد : ادخل الفراخ يابا ؟؟؟ الاب : شوية لسه الضيوف مخلصوش الرز ......فين وفين الاب نده ابنه ... قالوا دخل الفراخ .......... ياكلوا بواقى الرز 

واحد كان عازم صاحبه على الغداء ... فصاحبه لقاه كل ما يطلب من مراته حاجه يقول لها يا روحى هاتى البطاطس ، يا عيونى شوية ملح ، فاستغرب الضيف قوى ، و سأله ما شاء الله 12 سنة متجوزين و مش بتنده لها غير يا قلبى يا حياتى ....فرد الزوج أصلى ناسى اسمها

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اهلا بحضرتك دكتور جمال ضحكتنى والله حتى فى المنام شاغل نفسك بالمنتدى واعضائه هههههههههههههه كان الله فى العون 
> فكره موضوع النكت بدأت معى وجت حبيبتنا زهرااااء جمعت كل المواضيع فى موضوع واحد وبما ان ابنى اهلاوى صاحب اعلى تنفيذ ومشاركات بقى من حقه فكره الموضوع بس يافندم دى كل الحكايه من طقطق لسلاموووو عليكووووو
> تقبل تحياتى
> 
> استاذ كميائى 
> 
> والله يافندم حتى لو مكنش اهلاوى مطنش انا لن اخذ حق لغيرى وتعبه لاضيفه الى نفسى ومع علم الجميع ان الموضوع زاد شهره واهميه ومشاركات فى موضوع اهلاوى وليس موضوعى انا 
> ...



و الله يا أم البنات ما كنت أقصد شئ

بس هو تساؤل طرحه العمدة و مجرد إجابة

أما أنك تأخذى تعب غيرك فلم أقصد شئ

و صدقينى أنا أحببت روحك المرحة في موضوع "نكتة ع الماشي"

و بأطلب منك بحرارة تزيدينا من جرعات المرح

و آسف لو كنت فهمتينى غلط

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
استاذ كميائى انا مش زعلانه خالص والله 
قلت بس اوضح اللى حصل 
وبعدين حضرتك شفت الدكتور جمال فى المنام حصل له ايه هههههههههههههههه
حصل خير 
شكرا لحضرتك

----------


## حنين مصر

هههههههههههههههه
ايه الضحك دا  تعبتونى والله 
مفيش شويه نكد يطروا الاقعده

----------


## om elbanat

يالا اقول نكته 
واحده حبت تمدح جوزها وتفخم فيه شويه 
قالت له :
انت بطل 
انت محصلتش 
انت شجاع
قالها ايوة عارف انا كنت شهيد  :n:

----------


## زوزو عادل

صعيدي اشترى بي إم دبليو بمواصفات خاصة، فيها الكمبيوتر يصلح كل شيء من غير ما يروح التوكيل! حب الصعيدي يجربها فكسر الباب اللي عاليمين، فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت، فرجع الباب، وكسر الباب اللي عاليسار فرد الكمبيوتر يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت! عجبته الحكاية قام جربها وطار من فوق الجسر فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية

----------


## the_chemist

> يالا اقول نكته 
> واحده حبت تمدح جوزها وتفخم فيه شويه 
> قالت له :
> انت بطل 
> انت محصلتش 
> انت شجاع
> قالها ايوة عارف انا كنت شهيد


النكتة حلوة 

بس أنا زعلان منى

عاوزين نعمل قعدة عرب و نصالح أنا ومنى

صباحك زى الورد

 :f:  دى من المنصورة مخصوص علشانك 
و دول علشان البنات

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> صعيدي اشترى بي إم دبليو بمواصفات خاصة، فيها الكمبيوتر يصلح كل شيء من غير ما يروح التوكيل! حب الصعيدي يجربها فكسر الباب اللي عاليمين، فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت، فرجع الباب، وكسر الباب اللي عاليسار فرد الكمبيوتر يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت! عجبته الحكاية قام جربها وطار من فوق الجسر فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية


لالالالالالا
فينك يا أم سلمى من زمان

شفتى الصعيدى اللى دخل أجانس و لقى عربية من غير دركسيون و لا حاجة خالص
سأل صاحب الأجانس: كيف بتمشي العربية دى
صاحب الأجانس: دى تقول الحمد لله تمشي تقول يا ساتر يارب تقف
صاحبنا اشترى العربية و قال الحمد لله فالعربية مشيت و فجأة لقى نفسه داخل علي حرف الترعة
فقال يا ساتر يارب العربية وقفت 
و خد نفسه بعمق و قال الحمد لله

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا اخواننا مش معقول كدا...

أنا كل ما أجي لكوا... بطني توجعني من كتر الضحك...

الله يبارك لكم...

إيه رأيكم نجيب الواد غتوت الناحية دي... وبعدين نروح زاقينة فجأة جوا الموضوع...

أكيد مش حيستحمل كل الفكاهة دي ويروح فيها.

بس فيه مشكلة صغيرة... غالبا غتوت بعد ما يقرا كل النكت برضه مش حيضحك...

لسبب بسيط... إنه مش حيفهم.

----------


## the_chemist

أنت ناوى تقلبها ضلمة يا عم أيمن

خليه بعيييييييييييييييييييييد

أحسن لنا هنقعد نشرح و نشرح لما ننسي النكت أصلا

----------


## the_chemist

ايه يا جماعة 
مفيش نكت و لا ايه

الأوكازيون مدوه لعيد الأم

طيب شوفتو
الجنى طلع لعاطف عبيد من مصباح علاء الدين 
الجنى: شبيك لبيك تطلب ايه
عاطف: عاوز كوبرى بين القاهرة و نيويورك
الجنى: لا لا يا عاطف اطلب حاجة أسهل
عاطف: طيب الريس يسيب الحكم كفاية عليه كده
الجنى: عاوز الكوبرى رايح جاى و لا انجاه واحد بس

----------


## the_chemist

هو الناس راحت فيييييييييييييييين


يا كريم يارب
وحدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووه

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم 

انا برد اهو



1- مجموعة حشاشين قاعدين يحششو ، كبس عليهم البوليس عملواأكنهم بيصلون وكان جنبهم نار مولعة ، قال لهم الضابط بتعملوا أيه ، قالوا بنصلي يا باشا ، طيب والنار دي عشان إيه ، فقالوا دي النار عشان اللي ما بيصليش 

2- احووووووول قرر يهرب من المدرسة راح غرفة المدييير

3- مرة جني أحول كان عايز يدخل جسم آدمي دخل في عمود النور

4- مرة واحد رخم اوى ماشى فى شارع فاضى لقى راح عند عمود النور وقال للعمود تعالى كدة شوية والنبى

5- مرة واحد مصري قاعد يصلي وسمع اثنين يمدحون صلاته قطع صلاته والتفت عليهم وقالهم كمان انا صايم 

6- مرة واحد بلادياتنا دخل صيدلية قال للدكتور ادينى 5 عيش الدكتور قالو حضرتك دى صيدلية البلديات قالو مليش دعوة انا عايز 5 عيش الدكتور قالو دى للادوية بس البلديات قال مليش دعوة انا عايز 5 عيش اخر لما زهق الدكتور راح يتكى لابن عم البلديات قولو عجبك كدة ابن عمك جاى بيقولى هات 5 عيش فى الصيدلية ينفع الكلام دا ابن عم البلديات قالو سيبك منو دا اهبل ادينى بجنية جبنة 

7- واحد بارد اوى ركب اوتوبيس لاقى واحدة حلوة اوى فى قاعدة فى الاوتوبيس غمزلها غمزيلتو ضحكلها ضحكتلو قالها انزلى المحطة اللى جاية نزلت راح قاعد مكانها   

8- واحد بلديات رجع لزوجتة قال لها الحمار ضاع منى قالتله متزعلش دخلتك علينا ب 100 حمار  

9- مرة واحد اقرع خلف ولد سماه شعراوى

10- مرة واحد بارد واقف فى الشارع لاقى واحدة حلوة لابسة جزمة بيضة حب يعاكسها قلها نهارنا زى الجزمة  

11- واحد بخيل اوى اوى اوى ابوة كان تعبان راح المستشفى علشان يزور ابوة لقى مكتوب على الباب ادفع قال لنفسى لا كدة انا اجى وقت تانى 

12- مرة اتنين قرع كانوا بيتخانقو على مشط

13- واحد غبى دخل مسابقة اسرع رسمة رسملهم فى الورقة نقطة . المدرس بيقولو اية دا الولد قالو لا دا فيل بس جاى من بعيد  

14- واحد بلدينا لاقى خاتم سليمان جية يفرك الخاتم موت العفريت

15 - واحد بلدينا اتغنى ربنا كرمه واشترى عمارة علشان يقف فيها بواب

----------


## the_chemist

ماشي يا حازم

و المدير بيقول لك 
تانى مرة تقول حاجة عن القرع متجيش الا و معاك ولى أمرك
ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زوزو عادل

واحد مخنوق من الدنيا كلها رن جرس الباب الساعة 10 صباحا فتح الباب ، لقى وحدة مذيعة بتقول له : ممكن نعرف بتعمل ايه لما تقوم من النوم ؟ قال انا بقوم من ام النوم اروح ام الحمام ، افتح أم الحنفية ، اغسل أم وشى ، اروح أم أوضة النوم اقلع أم الترنج ، ألبس أم البنطلون ، بعدين انزل من أم الشقة واركب ام الاتوبيس ، وانزل من ام الاتوبيس اروح ام الشغل ، وبعد ما اخلص ام الشغل ارجع ام البيت وخلاص . قالت له المذيعة : شكرا يا فندم ويلعن أم البرنامج اللى خلانا نشوف أم وشك مع تحياتى


ازيكم ياجماعه انتم رحتم فييييييييييييييييين

----------


## the_chemist

> واحد مخنوق من الدنيا كلها رن جرس الباب الساعة 10 صباحا فتح الباب ، لقى وحدة مذيعة بتقول له : ممكن نعرف بتعمل ايه لما تقوم من النوم ؟ قال انا بقوم من ام النوم اروح ام الحمام ، افتح أم الحنفية ، اغسل أم وشى ، اروح أم أوضة النوم اقلع أم الترنج ، ألبس أم البنطلون ، بعدين انزل من أم الشقة واركب ام الاتوبيس ، وانزل من ام الاتوبيس اروح ام الشغل ، وبعد ما اخلص ام الشغل ارجع ام البيت وخلاص . قالت له المذيعة : شكرا يا فندم ويلعن أم البرنامج اللى خلانا نشوف أم وشك مع تحياتى
> 
> 
> ازيكم ياجماعه انتم رحتم فييييييييييييييييين


هو إحنا برضه اللى رحنا فين

يا شيخة قولى كلام غير ده

و لا بتتعلمى سواقة العربية الجديدة     :Cool:

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم


>> مرة واحد اتخانق مع ابوة فسبلة البيت ومشى ابوة قالة رايح فين مردش علية وقام 
> موقف تاكسى وركب السواق قالة على فين قالة ازا كان مقلتش لابويا هقلك انتا
> 
> مره واحد مسطول ماشى فى الشارع لقى مزيعه بتقوله لو سمحت فين القمر قالها اهوه 
> قالتلو مبروك كسبت عشرين جنيه قالها فى واحد تانى هناك اهوه
> 
> مره واحد صعيدى أتخنق من مراته ولع فى نفسه وحضنها
> 
> واحدة ست راحت للدكتور قالته يادكتور إبنى مبياكلش كويس قالها طيب بيفطر إيه 
> قالتله ياعين أمه ياعين أمه بيفطر20بيضة بس قالهاطيب بيتغدى إيه قالتله ياعين 
> أمه ياعين أمه30فرخة بس قالها طيب بيتعشيه إيه قالتله ياعين أمه ياعين أمه ورك 
> خروف بس رد عليها وقالها ياعين أمه ياعين أمه كمان شوية ياكل الدكتور وأمه
> 
> مرة واحد غبى مش عايز يروح المدرسة ابوه قاله ليه مش عايز تروح المدرسة اصل يا 
> بابا المدرس بيقولى انا غبى ومبفهمش قالوا طيب انا هروح معاك المدرسة وهشوف 
> المدرس المهم ان ابو الواد راح المدرسة قال للمدرس انت ليه بتقول على ابنى غبى 
> ومبيفهمش المدرس قال انا هثبتلك ان ابنك غبى راح المدرس قال للواد روح شوفنى فى 
> مكتب الناظر وتعالى راح الواد وجيه قال مش موجود فى مكتب الناظر راح ابو الواد 
> قال ملقتهوش فى مكتب الناظر طيب انزل شوفو فى الحوش
> 
> بلدياتنا سافر امريكا واصحابه نصحوه ياخد معاه 3 زلع مش علشان الاكل الامريكانى 
> مش حلال بس نبهوه يسمى قبل ما ياكل احسن الشيطان ياكل معاه.اول شهر اكل اول 
> زلعة بس نسى يسمى، تانى شهر برضه نسى يسمى، ثالث شهر طلع له الشيطان قال 
> له:"ابوس ايدك سمى، صدرى اتحرق!"
> 
> مره خمس صعايده داخلين امتحان فجالهم سوال ما هي عدد ارجل المعزه؟ كلهم قعد بقي 
> يسالوا الدحيح بتاعهم مكنش بيرد عليهم
> بعد الامتحان بيسالوا انت مكنتش بترد ليه قالهم اصل المراقب كان جنبي معرفتش 
> اطلع المعزه
> 
> واحد صعيدي نزل محطة مصر لقى بتاع الأنابيب بيخبط عليها، قال له
> افتحلي واحدة ساقعة لو سمحت
> 
> مرة واحد سعودي لقى مصباح علاء الدين دعكه طلعله الجني قاله شبيك لبيك تطلب 
> ايه: قاله: طلعلي كل المصريين من السعوديه فالجني قاله: ليه بس يا عم احنا 
> عملنالك حاجه
> 
> واحد صعيدى عينوه مدير ملجأ أيتام اول قرار اخده اجتماع لأولياء الامور
> 
> واحد عنده كتكوت مفترس ، كل ما يدخله قفص الفراخ يروح الكتكوت واكلهم ، وفي قفص 
> القرود ياكلهم
> ، وفي قفص القطط ياكلهم ، راح راميه في الصحرا . صعب عليه الكتكوت وراح يشوفه 
> بعد تلات أيام
> ، لقى الكتكوت مرمي عالأرض والنسور بتحوم حواليه ، الراجل قاله : يا حبيبي إنت 
> مت ؟ قام الكتكوت وقال له : يخرب بيتك بوظت الكمين
> 
> 
> بلدياتنا و امريكى و يابانى عرضوهم على جهاز كشف الكذب
> اليابانى: إحنا بنفكر نعمل انسان آلى و نستغنى عن البشر ، راح الجهاز صقر..
> الامريكى: احنا بنفكر نطلع المريخ و نعمل مستوطنات عليه، راح الجهاز صفر..
> بلدياتنا: إحنا (بنفكر) ولسه مكملش ،،،،،،،،،،راح الجهاز صفر
> 
> 
> مره واحده بتقول لجوزها "تصدق إن أنا كل يوم بحلم بيوم جوازنا" قالها "هى لسه 
> الكوابيس دى بتجيلك
> 
> قال لها : يمكن مكنش غني .. ولا عندي عربية ولا فيلا ولا مزرعة ولا شركه ولا 
> فلوس زي محسن صاحبي ولكني أعشقك واحبك .. فضمته ودمعت عيناها وقالت : إن كنت 
> بتحبني بجد .....عرفني على محســـــن
> 
> صعيدي وامريكي الامريكى قال للصعيدي وصلتو فين بالتطور
> الصعيدي رد وقال ياعم تطور ايه دا اححنا رجعنا لورا
> ثم سأل الصعيدي الامريكي انتوا وصلتوا فين بالتطور الامريكي قاله احنا وصلنا 
> بالتطور اذا القمر الصناعى عطل في السما نقدرنصلحه الصعيدي فكر شويةوقل 
> يااااااااااااااه هو المفك بتاعكم طوله أد ايه
> 
> اربعه صعايدة بيلعبو علي الطريق السريع الي العربيه تخبطه مرتين يطلع بره
> 
> واحد صعيدى واقف قدامه خمس شياطين .... واحد يوسوسله و اربعه يفهموه

----------


## hazem3

واحد قاعد في أمان الله بيقرا الجرنان، وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة
فوق دماغه... طرررررخ!!!
الزوج : "فيه ايه يا بنت الحلال؟ ليه كدا ؟؟؟"
الزوجة : "ايه الورقه اللي في جيب بدلتك ومكتوب عليها "سوسو"؟؟"
الزوج: "يا بنت الحلال، ده اسم الحصان اللى بنشجعه في السباق!" الزوجه صدقته وراحت لحالها...
بعد اسبوع، الزوج قاعد في أمان الله يقرا الجرنان، وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا
الحلة على راسه !!
الزوج: "خير يابنت الحلال في ايه تاني؟؟"
الزوجه:"حصانك على التليفون
-------------------------------------
ابو العربى قابل مذيعة قالت له انا سمعت كتير عن بطولاتك فى الحرب...
قالها طبعا ابو العربى يسد فى كل مكان فى 48 واليمن و56 و67 و73 والعراق...
قالت المذيعه طب هأسألك كام سؤال...
- لو انت فى الحرب وطلع عليك دبابتين ومعاك قنبلتين هتعمل ايه؟
-قالها: هادخل عليهم وأفجرهم
-طيب لو خمسه؟؟؟؟؟؟
قالها: هادخل عليهم بالسلاح الأبيض
-طيب لو اربع دبابات... و عشر عساكر... وطيارتين؟
قالها جرى ايه يا وليه هو مفيش حد بيحارب غيرى وللا إيه؟؟؟


مرة الفلاحين أعلنوا الحرب على الصعايدة عشان الصعايدة بيتقال عليهم نكت و الفلاحين لأ, واحد فصيح من الفلاحين قام قال
احنا لازم نعمل خطة عشان نهزم الصعايدة, احنا ننادي نقول يا محمدين يطلع محمدين نقتله, يا حسنين يضلع حسنين نقتله, يا عوضين يطلع عوضين نقتله
المهم نفذوا الخطة دي و قتلوا صعايدة كتير قوي, الصعايدة اجتمعوا و طلع واحد فصيح من الصعايدة و قال
احنا لما يندهوا على محمدين نطلعلهم حسنين و لما يندهوا على حسنين نطلعلهم عوضين
...........................................

صحفيه تجرى لقاء مع واحد من ملاّك الأبقار
الصحفية : أنت بتأكــــل البقر إيه ؟
المزارع : انهي فيهم البيضا ولا الحمرا ؟؟
قالت : البيضا
قال : البيضا بأكلها برسيم
قالت : والحمرا
قال : و الحمرا برضو برسيم
قالت : طيب بتسكنهم فين؟
قال : انهي فيهم البيضا ولا الحمرا؟؟
قالت : البيضا
قال : البيضا بسكنها في الحوش الي هناك
قالت : والحمرا
قال : و الحمرا برضو بسكنها في الحوش نفسه
قالت : طيب لما بتفسحهم بتعملهم إيه ؟
قال : انهي فيهم البيضا ولا الحمرا ؟؟
قالت : البيضااااااااااااا
قال : البيضا بلف بيها حول الترعه لفتين
قالت : والحمرا
قال : و الحمرا برضو بلف بيها حول الترعه لفتين
قالت : انتا ليه كل مره اسئلك بتقولي انهو فيهم انهو فيهم
وفي الاخر بتعاملهم زي بعض؟
قال : اصل البقره البيضا بتاعتي
قالت : والحمرا؟؟
قال: والحمرا برضو بتاعتي


مرة الصعايدة اعترضوا على النكت اللي المصريين بيطلعوها عليهم
فجمعوا ناس من من عندهم وراحوا لرئيس الوزراء
قالهم خلاص يا رجالة انا عندي حل
نعمل اختبار لاذكى صعيدي عندكم ولو نجح في الاختبار انا هصدر قرار علشان محدش يقدر يقول نكت على الصعايدة تاني
الصعايدة وافقوا بس على شرط ان الاختبار ده يتعمل في استاد القاهرة وانا جماهير الصعيد كلها تيجي تشجع بس
رئيس الوزرا قعد في ارضية الاستاد مع محمدين ممثل الصعايدة قالي ماشي يا محمدين قالو ايه عاصمة مصر يا محمدين
قاله بغداد ا ريس
قاله الاجابة غلط انت سقطت في الاختبار
الجماهير كلها قالت في صوت واحد
اديله فرصة تانية اديله فرصة تانية
قالو ماشي يا محمدين علشان الجماهير الحلوة دي عاصمة مصر ايه قالو مدغشقر قالو غلط سقط في الامتحان الجماهير صوتت تاني اديلي اديله فرصة تانية اديله فرصة تانية
قالو اخر مرة بس ركز معايا عاصمة مصر ايه ده سؤال سهل جدا حتى الاسم على اسم الاستاد اللي احنا فيه ده
يالا يا حبيبي قول
محمدين قال القاهرة يا فندم
الجماهير صوتت
باعلى صوت
اديله فرصة تانية اديله فرصة تانية

هريدى: كيفك يا هنداوى عامل ايه ؟ بجالى مده ماشفتكش ..كيفك وكيف ابوك
هنداوى: أنا ماشي حالي الحمد لله بس الوالد البجية فى حياتك
هريدى: البجيه فى حياتك.. عارف كان عندو الجلب يالله الله يرحمو‎
هنداوى: بس والله ما مات من الجلب‎
هريدى: معجول ؟! كيف توفى؟‎
هنداوى: الله يرحمو بآخر فترة ضعف نظرو كتير.. مرة طلع ع البلكون ما شاف الحافة وجع وانت تعرف بيتنا تالت دور‎
هريدى: واه واه موته وعره جوى، بكل الأحوال الله يرحمو‎
هنداوى: والله تعذبنا فيه كتير وعملنالو حوالى 12 عملية ليتحسن
هريدى: لكن كيف توفى؟‎ !
هنداوى: صار يمشى على عكازة ومرة عم بيجطع الطريج، سيارة مسرعة خبطتو‎
هريدى: يا لطيف ... الله يرحمو‎
هنداوى: ربك رحيم كان فيه جار لنا حطو بعربيته ولحقو ع المستشفى بس النزيف الداخلي كان رهيب‎
هريدى: الله يرحمو بكل الأحوال‎
هنداوى: بس سفرناه على إسبانيا وجعدنا اكتر من 6 أشهر عم بنعالج فيه والحمدلله تحسن‎
هريدى: طيب كيف مات‎
هنداوى: صار عنده فشل كلوي حاد وجعدنا ندور على متبرع كلية وتأخرنا وصار معه تسمم‎
هريدى: الله يرحمو ارتاح‎
هنداوى: بالصدفة جالنا شخص بيعرفو من زمان تبرعلو بالكلوة بآآآآآآآآخر نفس‎
هريدى: لكان كيف مات؟‎ !
هنداوى: والله مرة بالبيت وهو جاعد ما انتبه ع الغاز اتحرج البيت وهو لحالو فيها‎
هريدى: يا لطيف على الموتة دى الله يرحمو‎
هنداوى: بس والله جارنا الله يجزيه الخير كسر باب البيت ولحقو بآآآآآآآخر لحظة‎
هريدى: فهمنا كيف مات‎ !!!!
هنداوى: والله اخر ما زهقنا اضطرينا نـطـخـه


مرة واحد بيعدي الشارع مع صحابه خبطته عربية مات.
نقوا واحد منهم عشان يقول لمراته فراح لها فتحت له الباب قال له: " جوزك ضيع كل فلوسه ع القمار"
قالت له: " إلهي ينشل البعيييد!"
قال لها: " و باع البيت"
قالت له: " إلهي يبيعوا عنيه!"
قال لها: " و اتجوز عليكي على فكرة"
قال له: " إلهي يدخلوا عليا شايلينه"
الراجل قال: " بس.. خشوا يا شباب..."




مرة واحد صعيدى بيدهن الحيطة.... قالوله طب حط جرنال تحتك... قال لهم : لا مش مهم انا كدا طايل


مرة واحد حب يسكر فقرر الذها إلي اقرب بار و في البار حدث ما لم يكن في الحسبان
جلس صاحبنا علي البار و أستمع إلي حوار يدور بين أثنين سكرانين تعالوا نشوف ايه اللي سمعه
1: مساء الخير
2: مساء النووور
1: هو الأستاذ منين ؟
2: انا من القاهرة
1: يا محاسن الصدف اصل انا كمان من القاهرة
2: هو حضرتك منين من القاهرة
1: انا من المطرية
2: يا محاسن الصدف اصل انا كمان من المطرية
1: هو حضرتك منين من المطرية
2: ش التحرير
1: معقولة ؟ اصل انا كمان من ش التحرير
2: يااه مش ممكن
1: ليه ؟
2: مش عارف
1: ان شاء الله

طبعا ً صاحبنا استهتر بالحوار و قال عادي اي اتنين سكرانين ممكن يقولوا اي كلام لكن تعالوا نشوف بقية الحوار

1: هو حضرتك منين من ش التحرير
2: انا من عمارة رقم 40
1: مش ممكن اصل انا كمان من نفس العمارة
2: هو حضرتك ساكن في الدور الكام
1: انا في الدور الثالث
2: مستحيل دا انا كمان في الدور الثالث
1: يااااااااااااااه شوف الصدف يا اخي تبقي ساكن في نفس المنطقة و الشارع و كمان نفس الدور في العمارة و مانعرفش بعض
2: اه والله حاجة غريبة فعلا
1: هو حضرتك في اي شقة بالظبط
2: اللي جنب السلم
1: مستحيل دانا كمان ساكن في نفس الشقة

و طبعا صاحبنا في اللحظة دي كان هايتجنن
جه صاحب البار و قال له :
ياعم ماتخدش في بالك ده واحد و ابوه بيجوا يسكروا هنا كل يوم


بيقولك مرة واحد قرر يرشح نفسه رئيس الجمهورية، مسكوه بتوع أمن الدولة و قالولوا أنت عبيط ولا ايه،
قالهم هو شرط؟
مرة واحد خد مراته جنينه الحيوانات و صورها جنب قفص القرود وعلق الصورة فى الصالون وكتب تحت الصورة: هذه صورة زوجتى مع القرود (ملحوظة: زوجتى الثالثه على اليمين).

----------


## the_chemist

نكت المحششين دى كارثة من كوارث الزمن

دى حقيقية و الله

كان فيه مجموعة محششين حصل عليهم كبسة
جريوا من البوليس واحد منهم دخل الجامع ساعة صلاة الفجر
لقى الناس واقفة بتستعد عشان الصلاة
سأل واحد قاله هى صلاة الفجر كام ركعة
الراجل بص له و سكت المهم سأل كذا واحد و نفس النظرة
فدخل ورا الإمام و وقف و قال "نويت أصلي الفجر تلت أربع ركعات و لا الحوجة لولاد ...."

ربنا يهديه و يهدينا جميعا

----------


## the_chemist

ايييييييييييييييييه

دنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييا

هو مفيش حد و لا ايه

طيب من بريدى

واحد قاعد بصلي 
سمع إثنين بمدحو بصلاته 
قام قطع صلاته وقلهم 
 كل ده ولسا مش متوضي 

دُعي أحد الدكاترة لإلقاء محاضرة في مركز للمدمنين عن أضرار الخمر 
أحضر معه حوضان زجاجيان : الأول فيه ماء ، والثاني فيه خمر ووضع دودة في الماء فسبحت ، ثم وضعها في الخمر فتحللت وذابت حينها نظر إلى المدمنين سائلاً: هل وصلت الرسالة؟؟ 
فكان الجواب:-نعم اللي في بطنه دود يشرب خمر عشان يطيب !! 

خلقت المرأه لتسأل زوجها 
من قابلت؟ 
ومن اتصل بك؟ 
ومن؟ 
ومن؟ 
ومن؟ 
لذلك سميت بالانجليزيه 
( ومن Woman ) 
محشش مثقف 

ألووووووووووووووو يا بشر

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أزيكوا يا أخونا والله واحشنى جدا جدا ...

معلش أصلى مشغول جدا اليومين دول بدراسة كده وربنا يسهل كل ما أفضى أرجع وأكمل معاكوا إن شاء الله ...

وأهلا بكل الاهلاوية اللى نوروا الموضوع ...

وأهلا برده بكل الزمالكاوية والاسمعلاوية اللى نوروا الموضوع >>>> دول حبايبنا برده 

والباشا الكيميائى عامل ايه ياعمونا وايه اخبارك ؟ ...

يارب تكونوا كلكم بخير إن شاء الله ...

ربنا يسعد الجميع

سلاموووووووووو

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*سمعتوا آخر نكته ذات صلة بالحضرى*

*النادى الأهلى يتهم الفيفا بالتواطؤ مع نادى سيون*

*لجنة الكرة بالأهلي تخشي تواطؤ الفيفا مع سيون*

*كتب* محمد الشرقاوي ٢٩/٢/٢٠٠٨
سادت حالة من القلق بين مسؤولي النادي الأهلي، بعد الأنباء التي وصلتهم حول إعلان كريستيان قسطنطين، رئيس نادي سيون السويسري، استخراج تصريح عمل لعصام الحضري، حارس المرمي كي يتمكن من استخراج بطاقة دولية مؤقتة والمشاركة في المباراة المقبلة للفريق أمام نيوشاتيل في الدوري السويسري.
وطلب حسن حمدي، رئيس النادي من أعضاء لجنة الكرة اعتبار اللجنة في حالة انعقاد دائم لبحث أي تطورات في هذا الشأن، وكيفية التصرف، خصوصا أن مسؤولي النادي يخشون من حدوث تلاعب في الفيفا وعدم حصول النادي علي حقوقه. من جهة ثانية، ...

نقلا عن المصرى اليوم

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أزيكوا يا أخونا والله واحشنى جدا جدا ...
> 
> معلش أصلى مشغول جدا اليومين دول بدراسة كده وربنا يسهل كل ما أفضى أرجع وأكمل معاكوا إن شاء الله ...
> 
> وأهلا بكل الاهلاوية اللى نوروا الموضوع ...
> 
> وأهلا برده بكل الزمالكاوية والاسمعلاوية اللى نوروا الموضوع >>>> دول حبايبنا برده 
> ...


أنت فين يا واد

أنا إفتكرت أن العصابة خطفتك

و بعتنا كام إستعطاف

و قلنا لهم لو طلبوا فدية فمفيش مانع نفتديك برأسك و بس

ههههههههههههههههه

سعيد جدا بعودتك

 :f2:

----------


## زوزو عادل

اهلاوووووووووى حمدا لله على سلامتك
بصراحه انا بردو كنت خايفه عليك
لتكون اتخطفت اصل ابو امنيه وصى عليك كام توصيه كده للعصابه

نورت

----------


## the_chemist

> اهلاوووووووووى حمدا لله على سلامتك
> بصراحه انا بردو كنت خايفه عليك
> لتكون اتخطفت اصل ابو امنيه وصى عليك كام توصيه كده للعصابه
> 
> نورت


باشي يا أم سلمى

جايه تهدى النفوس يعنى

مش كفاية اللى عملوا عصام الحضري

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

لا ما تخافش يا ابو أمنية عليا 

عمر الشقى بقى 

ال عصابة حمادة وتوتو ال 

اللى ما سمعنا عنهم حتى ولا فى طبق اليوم ههههههههههههههه

المنتدى منور بأصحابه يا غالى ....








وأهلا بأم سلمى ...

المنتدى منور بحضورك أختى الكريمة 

وألف شكر على شعورك الطيب ده يا طيبة ...

وإن شاء الله أكون معاكم دايما 




































بس عندى سؤال ملح عليا أوى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







































ليكم أنتوا الإتنين !!!!!

























































هو سؤال غريب عجيب رهيب بس أكيد أسلوبه فريد ....







































انا سامع أم سلمى وأبو أمنية وشوية هجيلنا أم على وكده يعنى ....










الناس ديه بقى جت امتى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه سلمة وأمية والناس ديه يعنى هههههههههه







ربنا يباركلكم فيهم .. ويطرحلكم فيهم البركة إن شاء الله ... وتدخلوهم هنا معانا المنتدى نعمل معاهم أى واجب هههههه



تصدقوا فكرتونى أنى اروح اتجوز ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اهو الواحد يبقى اسمه أبو أحمد ولا أبو خليل حتى ههههههههههههههههههههههه




ربنا يسعدكم جميعاً يارب

----------


## the_chemist

> لا ما تخافش يا ابو أمنية عليا 
> 
> عمر الشقى بقى 
> 
> ال عصابة حمادة وتوتو ال 
> 
> اللى ما سمعنا عنهم حتى ولا فى طبق اليوم ههههههههههههههه
> 
> المنتدى منور بأصحابه يا غالى ....
> ...


ايه يا واد the_chemist هو أبو  :Baby:  أمنـية

و زوزو عادل أم سلمى

و عقبال يارب كده لما نفرح فيك "يووووووووووه قصدى بيك" و تبقى أبو  :Baby:  حلموس حتى

و لا تحب أبو فصادة مثلا 

فكر و احنا معاك

حبى و مودتى

 :BRAWA:   :W00t1:

----------


## تمرحنة

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زوزو عادل

[QUOTE=أهلاوى شديد;972337]

وأهلا بأم سلمى ...

المنتدى منور بحضورك أختى الكريمة 

وألف شكر على شعورك الطيب ده يا طيبة ...

وإن شاء الله أكون معاكم دايما 
ربنا يبارك فيك يارب يا اهلاوى
ونفرح فيك على راى ابو امنيه  هههههه
ويعطيك الزريه الصالحه امين



[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] المحششين دكتوراه فى المنطق سالو واحد محشش قولنا وحياة والدك اية الشبة بين الحمار والارنب قال ...الحمار بالانجليزى يعنى دونكى ...ولو شيلنا ال( دون)هيتبقى كى... و كى بالعربى يعنى مفتاح ... ونحط المفتاح فى حكمة "الصبر مفتاح الفرج" ... شيل " مفتاح الفرج "... يفضل الصبر .. نحطها فى حكمة "الصبر جميل " نشيل الصبر يفضل " جميل " ... فى ممثل اسمو "جميل راتب " ...نشيل "جميل " يفضل "راتب " ... نعكس اخر حرفين ... تبقى " رابت " ورابت بالانجليزى يعنى " ارنب " و بكدة يبقى الحمار هوهو الارنب[/grade] :4:

----------


## the_chemist

[QUOTE=زوزو عادل;972477]


> وأهلا بأم سلمى ...
> 
> المنتدى منور بحضورك أختى الكريمة 
> 
> وألف شكر على شعورك الطيب ده يا طيبة ...
> 
> وإن شاء الله أكون معاكم دايما 
> ربنا يبارك فيك يارب يا اهلاوى
> ونفرح فيك على راى ابو امنيه  هههههه
> ...


يااااااااااااااه
ودنك منيييييييييين يا جحا

حلوة يا أم سلمى

بس ابقي هدى النفوس بالقوى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا ام سلمى ربنا يسهل وافرح فيكوا انا بمولولد جديد يطلع عنيكم هههههههههههههههههه

وماتقلقش يا كيميائى باشا .. مش اى حد يعرف يهدى النفوس يعنى هههههههههه حركات بنعرف نتصرف فيها هههههه


بس ايه النكتة الجامدة ديه يا ام سلمى والله تسلمى على دمك الخفيف ده 

يلا هاتى تانى هههههههههههههههه احنا ناس طماعة هههههههههههههههههههه


انتى متأكدة انك من نفس منطقة كيميائى ههههههههههههه <<<< انا متأكد  



ربنا يسعدكم كمان وكمان ...

----------


## the_chemist

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماشى يا ام سلمى ربنا يسهل وافرح فيكوا انا بمولولد جديد يطلع عنيكم هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وماتقلقش يا كيميائى باشا .. مش اى حد يعرف يهدى النفوس يعنى هههههههههه حركات بنعرف نتصرف فيها هههههه
> 
> 
> بس ايه النكتة الجامدة ديه يا ام سلمى والله تسلمى على دمك الخفيف ده 
> 
> ...


يا واد بطل تعاكس بلدياتى يا واد

أيوه إحنا الاتنين من المنصورة اللى هى جزيرة الورد يا اخويا

ماشي عاوز ايه تانىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
 ::xx::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> يا واد بطل تعاكس بلدياتى يا واد
> 
> أيوه إحنا الاتنين من المنصورة اللى هى جزيرة الورد يا اخويا
> 
> ماشي عاوز ايه تانىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


طب ياعم ما تزوقش  ::stpd::   :mazika3: 

وبعدين ياعم ماهو جوز خالتى من حتة عندكم إسمها دكرنس ( ميت سودان باين )   :Cool: 

وأحسن ناس ياعم ناس المنصورة والله <<<< كنا ننزل الصبح نستطاد عصافير  :Plane: 


ويلا بسرعة ورينا دعمك فى حربنا مع عصابة حمادة وتوتو  :Ban2:  

أصل أخوك ولعها ولعها وشعللها شعللها ولسة ولسة هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتنا ياغالى والله 

يلا على الموضوع على طول هتلاقيه الحارة رقم 5 فى نفس الشارع يؤ يؤ يؤ ياقصد القاعة  :mazika3: 


يلا سلاموووووووووووووووووووو  :Bye:

----------


## hazem3

::uff:: ::السلام عليكم 

لا سؤال ولا اي حاجة ماشي


اولا اسلم علي اهلاوي شديد اويييييي 
واعرض عليه خدماتي 
في ايه؟
الله اعلم
وثانيا بسلم علي كل الموجودين
الي مسألوش ولات عبروني :Angry:  :Angry:  
بتلت كلمة  

وعائد ان شاء الله بقوة الايام القادمة

----------


## the_chemist

> ::السلام عليكم 
> 
> لا سؤال ولا اي حاجة ماشي
> 
> 
> اولا اسلم علي اهلاوي شديد اويييييي 
> واعرض عليه خدماتي 
> في ايه؟
> الله اعلم
> ...



و أنت جرالك ايه انت التانى

ع العموم سلامتك

و ترجع لنا بالسلامة

أنا قلت أنك قاعد ع القهوة تلم لنا شوية نكت   :y:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ::السلام عليكم 
> 
> لا سؤال ولا اي حاجة ماشي
> 
> 
> اولا اسلم علي اهلاوي شديد اويييييي 
> واعرض عليه خدماتي 
> في ايه؟
> الله اعلم
> ...


أهلا بحازم باشا ...

نورتنا ياعمونا ...

وعلى فكرة والله كنت ناوى انزلك تعليق معتبر بس عشان الوقت ضيق فخوفت التعليق يطلع مش على قد المقام ياباشا ... أعذرنى على التقصير ...

وأهلا بيك يا أهلاوى يا اصيل انت ...  :Hug2: 

أنت من الآن معانا فى حلف الأهلاوية الدولى لسحق مانشستر يونايتد ومشجعيه >>> ايه جاب لجاب هههههههه  ::mazika2:: 


أهلا بيك يا غالى معانا .. وسعيد جدا بمشاركاتك اللى شاركت بيها معانا ... وإنك حطيت إضافات جامدة جدا يا غالى ... وهما دول الأهلاوية .. خفة دم غير طبيعية هههههههههه <<<< انفع اشتغل بتاع وزن وقافية ههههههههه  ::no3:: 

نورتنا يا غالى ..

وننتظر عودتك إن شاء الله  :Plane:

----------


## حنين مصر

قافيه  دا  انا  هاجيبلك  الكافيه
انا  تخلينى  الف  فى  اركان القاعه  شبر  شبر  
دا  انا  رجليا  ورمت
وابعد عن  كيميائى  وسيببه فى حاله  اةعى  تتجند ياكيميائى
اصلى  هاشن  هجمات  مرتده  سريعه
واذا كنت  انت اهلاوى  شديد
فانا  اهلاويه حديد وهاوريك يابتاع القافيه
ال قافيه  ال

----------


## roooz8

iiههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   حلوة اوي  يا ريس , بس الاستاذ طلع معلم اوي

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم انا بحط سلامي لكل الموجدين
واوافق علي تكوين حزب للنادي الاهلي المصري العربي الي تبع جمهورية مصر العربية 

بس عندي سؤال اشمعني المان ده احنا وهما red divells
خلينا ضد المدريدين اهم ابيض 
بس من غير خطين
واعدكم للمرة الثانية بالعودة بقوة الايام القادمة يعني خمناشر تمناشر يوم كده



ملحوظة هو الاستاذ العزيز the_chemist
اهلاوووووووووي ولا زما..........
معلش الكيبورد علق هههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> ولا زما..........
> معلش الكيبورد علق هههههههه


تف من بقك

أنت شايفنى مخطط يا واد


أنا أهلاوى من ضهر أهلاوى

المشكلة أن جدى كان ملوش في الكورة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> قافيه  دا  انا  هاجيبلك  الكافيه
> انا  تخلينى  الف  فى  اركان القاعه  شبر  شبر  
> دا  انا  رجليا  ورمت
> وابعد عن  كيميائى  وسيببه فى حاله  اةعى  تتجند ياكيميائى
> اصلى  هاشن  هجمات  مرتده  سريعه
> واذا كنت  انت اهلاوى  شديد
> فانا  اهلاويه حديد وهاوريك يابتاع القافيه
> ال قافيه  ال



بصى يابنتى ................... ولا بلاش هابقى أجى اعلق عليكى كمان شوية  ::xx:: 

اهلا بيك يا حزوووووووم باشا والكيميائى اهلاوى ياعمونا 


خدوا النكتة ديه وهبقى ارجع اعلق على ست هانم اللى شردتنى فى جميع أنحاء القاعة إنى ظالم ومش عارف ايه  :n: 

دا انتى ايامك مش معدية معايا  ::xx::   ::xx::   :4: 




خدوا النكتة ديه ( طويلة وقديمة وفيها كل العبر ومش هتضحكوا عليها بس عجبانى احطها بقى غلاسة ههههههه )






مرة قائد جيش 



كان بيكلم الجنود 



فى قاعة كبيرة



عدد الجنود



100جندى



واهو بيتكلم



واحد عطس



القائد عايز يعرف



مين اللى عطس



قال : 



مين اللى عطس؟



محدش  رد



قسمهم 50 على اليمين



و 50 على الشمال



سأل الخمسين اللى على اليمين



قال : مين اللى عطس ؟



كلهم قالوا :



محدش  فينا عطس



القائد قتلهم كلهم



راح للخمسين اللى على اليسار



قالهم : مين اللى عطس ؟



محدش  رد



قسمهم 25 على اليمين



و 25 على الشمال



سأل ال 25 اللى على اليمين



مين اللى عطس ؟



كلهم قالوا مش  احنا



القائد قتلهم كلهم



سأل ال 25 اللى على الشمال



مين اللى عطس ؟



محدش  رد 



قسمهم 13 على اليمين و12 على الشمال



سأل ال13 اللى على الشمال



في حد منكم عطس ؟



كلهم قالو لأ



قتلهم كلهم



سأل ال12 اللى على اليمين



مين  فيكم اللى عطس ؟



محدش  رد



قسمهم 6 على اليمين و 6 على الشمال


سأل ال 6 اللى على اليمين



في احد منكم عطس ؟



كلهم قالوا لأ



قتلهم كلهم



سأل ال 6 اللى على الشمال



مين  اللى عطس ؟



محدش  رد



قسمهم



3 على اليمين و 3 على الشمال



سأل ال 3 اللى على اليمين



في احد منكم عطس ؟



كلهم قالوا لأ



قتلهم كلهم



سأل ال 3 اللى على الشمال



مين فيكم اللى عطس ؟



محدش  رد

قسمهم 2 على اليمين و 1 على الشمال



سأل ال 2 الى على الشمال



مين  فيكم اللى عطس ؟



الإثنين قالو مش احنا 



قتلهم !!!!!



سأل الواحد اللى على الشمال



قاله انت اللى عطست ؟



قاله :



اه انا



القائد قاله :
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v

يرحمكم الله...*_^


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وبس

----------


## the_chemist

> بصى يابنتى ................... ولا بلاش هابقى أجى اعلق عليكى كمان شوية 
> 
> اهلا بيك يا حزوووووووم باشا والكيميائى اهلاوى ياعمونا 
> 
> 
> خدوا النكتة ديه وهبقى ارجع اعلق على ست هانم اللى شردتنى فى جميع أنحاء القاعة إنى ظالم ومش عارف ايه 
> 
> دا انتى ايامك مش معدية معايا   
> 
> ...


 
واد يا أهلاوى

حلوة ياواد

خد دى بقه

v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v

 ::xx::   ::xx::   ::xx::   ::xx::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

تسلم يا معلم على البوكسات الجامدة ديه  :4: 

من الاخر خيراً تعمل شراً تلقى ( لوجو بيبكى حتى اشتكى منه البكاء )

بس ولا يهمك وشى كله فداك يا باشا  ::p:

----------


## the_chemist

> تسلم يا معلم على البوكسات الجامدة ديه 
> 
> من الاخر خيراً تعمل شراً تلقى ( لوجو بيبكى حتى اشتكى منه البكاء )
> 
> بس ولا يهمك وشى كله فداك يا باشا



يا واد مستنيك تحط نكتة تعمل قضية و جناية

شوف النكت القديمة دى


اضحك يا واد أحسن أديلك  ::xx::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> يا واد مستنيك تحط نكتة تعمل قضية و جناية
> 
> شوف النكت القديمة دى
> 
> بلدياتنا نزل القاهرة و جاع راح اشترى رغيف
> 
> طيب يغمسه بايهههههههههههههه
> 
> لقي بتاع الجيلاتى بيزمر 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههه

وربنا جامدة جدا  :4:  

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ومن غير بوكسات ياعم دا انا وشى ورم من كتر بوكساتك هههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ياباشا على المتابعة الحلوة والمشاركات الجامدة ديه وربنا ما يحرمنا منها

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

وشوية نكت عشان خاطر الباشا كيميائى ... وعشان خاطر اعضائنا الحلوين ...

يارب تعجبكم ..





محشش جالس في الحديقه وكل شويه يقول غريبه ويسكت ويرجع يقول غريبه ويرجع تاني يسكت المهم اخد الوقت 
كله شويه يقول غريبه وشويه يسكت فواحد كان جالس جنبه استغرب وسأله مالك معرفش بس شكلها بلاستك وملمسها مطاط
صاحبنا سئله تاني ايه هي الي شكلها بلاستك وملمسها مطاط فرد عليه دي الي في ايدي خد بص اخدها منه وبص فيها 
وقال أأأأأأ صحيح من فين جبتها .....قاله من مناخيري ...

اتنين مساطيل ماشيين على رجليهم فى شارع صلاح سالم.. فواحد سأل التانى : إنت ممكن توصل لآخر الشارع ده فى أد إيه ؟ فالتانى قاله : فى خمستاشر سنة ...فرد الأولانى وقاله : يااااااااه .. يابن الإيه يا صاروخ



إتنين مساطيل . 
واحد بقول للتاني : لو مفيش ستات في الدنيا كان إيه إلي حصل . 
إتاني قاله : مكنش الراجل إتجوز على مراته



قابلت مذيعة اثنان مساطيل 
سالت الاول : مصر بالنسبالك ايه ؟ 
فقال: مصر دى امى. 
ثم سالت الثانى :وانت مصر بالنسبالك ايه؟ 
قال:مأدرش اتكلم عن أم واحد صحبى


مرة اتنين مساطيل قوي راحوا المتحف الاثري فشاف واحد منهم هيكل عظمي فكان مكتوب جنب الهيكل الف وستمية قاف ميم فقال لزميلوا ايه قاف ميم ديه قالوه التاني ده تقريبا رقم العربية الي داسيتو



حشاش ضيع أمه في السوق مسك واحد وسأله:ماشفتش وحده ماشية مامعهاش ولحد يشبهنى

اتنين مساطيل واحد بيقول للتاني
هو حسام حسن اخو ابراهيم سعيد
قلو متحطش في دماغك ده تشابه اسماء


محشش يسأل: اليوم سبت وإلا احد؟ قالو: الإثنين.قال:ماشاالله كلهم مجتمعين؟

سواق تكسي محشش اشرت له بنت قالت ممكن اروح السوق 

قال ممكن بس لاتتاخري


محششين قال واحد تصدق بالي مشغول قالوا الثاني اكيد السماعة مرفوعة



مرة اتنين مساطيل راكبين عربية ومسرعين قوى

المهم العربية اتقلبت بيهم
راح الاول بيقول للتانى
العربية شكلهااتقلبت

رد علية التانى وقالة

ااااااااااااه بدانا نهلوس


 ::no3::   :4:   ::no3::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

صعيدى ضحك نسى بقه مفتوح


مرة واحد خس حطوه فى السلطة

واحد راح السودان بالليل مالقاش حد

صعيدى نزل محطة الرمل رجله غرزت

صعيدى وصرصار بيتخانقو مين شنبه اطول


صعيدى ماشى فى الصحرا وقعت عليه البلكونة

صعيدى غرق مات محروق

صعيدى عمل باب زجاج حط فيه عين سحرية

صعيدى حب يطور الهليكوبتر شال المروحة وحط تكييف

صعيدى اشترى لابنه الة حاسبة شال منها الزيرو

صعيدى عايز نضارة بيسالوه للشمس قالهم لا ليا

صعيدى واقف عند الكعبة سمع الادان طلع يدور على جامع

صعيدى مسافر يحج بيقول لاصحابه لو شدينا حيلنا ممكن نرجع قبل العيد


غلس عمل ملجاء للايتام كل يوم يعمل اجتماع لاولياء الامور

غلس بيعاكس واحدة قالتله حل عنى قالها فين الاسئلة

غلس عينوه فى المطافى غير النمرة

مرة واحد دماغه لفت قابلها فى الشارع التاني

بيقولو لسكران انت شارب قالهم لا لحية

احول بيغمز لبنت دخل فى العامود

مرة واحد فك مفترس معرفش يربطه

مرة واحد راح ماعرفش يرجع

صعيدى دخل الجهادية طلع من الجهة التانية

واحد سافر المغرب رجع العشاء

فرعونى حب واحدة قالها امون فيكى

فرعون قعد على قهوة طلب واحد امون

واحد اشترى بنطلون جينز leeولاخواته

احسن خمس حاجات فى الدنيا تلاتة الشاى والقهوة

واحد بياكل لبانة حلف ماينام الا ماتخلص

حكم كورة قعد على قهوة طلب واحد صفر

الانسان زى البنى ادم لما بيموت بيتوفى

واحد بيسال واحد فين محطة العتبة قاله شفنى هنزل فين وانزل اللى قبلها

واحد كل يوم يقوم من النوم مستغرب يوم قام مش مستغرب فاستغرب

مدرس يسأل الطالب : هل يلد الثعلب أم يبيض؟ والله الثعلب مكار توقع منه
اي شئ

سكران وقع على باب العمارة البواب بيقوله جات سليمة قاله خليها تطلع

واحد بيحب يعتمد على نفسه اتجوز واحده زيه خلفوا واد قال للدكتور وسع ايدك انا هاطلع لوحدى

واحد مستعجل اتجوز واحدة مستعجلة خلفوا واد مش فاضيلهم

واحد غلس عرف رقم موبايل عفريت كل يوم يبعتله مسج فيه اعوذو بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

غبى بيقول لواحده اسمك ايه قالتله اسماء قالها يعنى مفيش اسم محدد

كسلان بيسالوه لما تصحى من النوم تعمل ايه قال اخد قسط من الراحة

واحد كسلان حب يدهن جدار بيتهم دهن نصه وحط 3 نقط وكتب الى اخره

اتنين سكرانين راحو ميتم فالاول بيقول للتانى عزيت قاله لا عالسمنة

سكران سايق عربية ابوه بيقوله لف يمين قاله لف انت انا سايق

2صعايدة اتخرجوا من كلية الطب واحد مهندس والتانى محامى

5 دخلو كليه الهندسة اتنين طلعوا مهندسين وتلاتة مدينة نصر

ندل جورج قرداحى اتصل بيه قاله صاحبك عايز يوصل للمليون قاله قله نايم

اتنين مساجين اتفقو يكسروا باب السجن ويقتلو الحارس ويهربوا كسروا الباب مالقوش الحارس قعدوا يستنوه

دكتور بيقول للمجنون بتكتب الجواب دا لمين قاله لنفسى قاله وكاتب فيه ايه قاله هو لسة وصلنى

رزل بيقول للبقال عندك سكر قاله اه قاله ربنا يشفيك

رزل دبانة مزهقاه قطعلها جنحاتها وقالها خديها كعابى

واحد بيقول لسواق التاكس حسابك كام قاله 20 اداله 10 قاله بقول 20 قاله انت مش راكب معايا

تلات مساطيل الاول بيقول انا هاشترى نص الكرة الارضية والتانى قال انا هاشترى النص التانى التالت قالهم ومين قالكم ان انا هابيع

واحد بيقول لصاحبه تصدق ان الدنيا دى كلها مآسى قاله هو انت مقاسك كام




 :;):

----------


## the_chemist

> وشوية نكت عشان خاطر الباشا كيميائى ... وعشان خاطر اعضائنا الحلوين ...
> 
> يارب تعجبكم ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> محشش جالس في الحديقه وكل شويه يقول غريبه ويسكت ويرجع يقول غريبه ويرجع تاني يسكت المهم اخد الوقت 
> ...



جا لك القرف علي نكتك المقرفة

ياللا يا واد العب بعيييييييييييييييد

----------


## نورسين

بصراحه بدايه جامده :Robot: 
بدايه مضحكه :2: 
بدايه تفطس من الضحك :M (37): 
بدايه---------مش عارفه اتكلم من كتر الضحك :: 
ياريت من ده علىطول :: 
الاهلي حديد ::no2::  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> جا لك القرف علي نكتك المقرفة
> 
> ياللا يا واد العب بعيييييييييييييييد


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياعم ماهو لازم تشوف كل الأنواع هههههههههههه 

هو كل حاجة جديد جديد جديد

ده حتى اللى بياكل عسل كتير نفسه بتجزع  :1: 

يلا سيبك من دول هتلاقى شوية تحتيهم كده قلب فيهم وقولى وصلت لأيه  :4: 

تسلم ياباشا على المرور

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> بصراحه بدايه جامده
> بدايه مضحكه
> بدايه تفطس من الضحك
> بدايه---------مش عارفه اتكلم من كتر الضحك
> ياريت من ده علىطول
> الاهلي حديد


أهلا والله بعضوتنا الجديدة نورسين 

نورتى الموضوع 

والحمد لله إنه عجبك 

دا انا على فكرة إحتمال اموت من الضحك على ضحكك ده  :4: 

دوم الضحكة ما تفارقك أبداً إن شاء الله

وتعالى هنا كل يوم هتلاقى من ده كتير  :4: 

ويلا زورى كل مواضيع القاعة معانا أعضاء منزلة شوية مواضيع تحفة روحى شوفيهم بقى >>> بيعمل دعاية  :4: 

هدفنا القضاء على أى روتين وبروتين .. والإبتسامة الدائمة  :1: 

أهلا بيكى أختى الكريمة 

وشكرا على مرورك وردك اللى اسعدنى 

ونتمنى لكِ إقامة سعيدة فى اسرة فريدة تسمتعى معاهم ..

وربنا ما يحرمنا من مرورك يا أهلاوية يا صميمة 

تقبلى وافر إحترامى وتقديرى

----------


## حنين مصر

اهلاووووووى

لاء  بجد  النكت  دى جاااااااامده

والنكته بتاعت اتنين  مساطيل والمذيعه بتسال  مصر  ايه  بالنسبه  ليك

امى

والتانى مااقدرش  اتكلم  على ام واحد صاحبى

مووووووووتتنى  من الضحك

ياابو دم خفيف

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> اهلاووووووى
> 
> لاء  بجد  النكت  دى جاااااااامده
> 
> والنكته بتاعت اتنين  مساطيل والمذيعه بتسال  مصر  ايه  بالنسبه  ليك
> 
> امى
> 
> والتانى مااقدرش  اتكلم  على ام واحد صاحبى
> ...



يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه يا حنين

و حياة ربنا قديمة و قالوها هنا 50 مرة

----------


## زوزو عادل

صعيدي ماشي في الطريق الزراعي بعربيته خبط 60 واحد

راح القسم

الظابط بيقوله : ازاي نخبط 60 واحد

الصعيدي : ماكنتش اقصد والله يابيه

الظابط : ازاي ده

الصعيدي : كنت سايق بسرعه عاليه علشان الطريق كان فاضي خالص 

فجائه لاقيت علي يميني فرح فيه حوالي 60 واحد 

وعلي شمالي 2 رجاله ماشيين 

ولازم اخبط حد منهم

انت لو مكاني تعمل ايه ؟

رد الظابط بسرعه : طبعا اخبط الراجلين 

الصعيدي : وانا عملت كده 

ودخلت في الراجلين واحد مات والتاني جري علي الفرح اسيبه ؟! لاء جريت وراه

----------


## the_chemist

> صعيدي ماشي في الطريق الزراعي بعربيته خبط 60 واحد
> 
> راح القسم
> 
> الظابط بيقوله : ازاي نخبط 60 واحد
> 
> الصعيدي : ماكنتش اقصد والله يابيه
> 
> الظابط : ازاي ده
> ...



زوزو

يخرب مطنك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الجماعة دول عيطخوكى خدى بالك

مش تمشي لوحدك بعد كده

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زوزو عادل

ههههههههههههههههههه

باشى

----------


## زوزو عادل

-واحد بلدياتنا طلع برج القاهرة في اخر دور وبص على الناس تحت لقاهم صغيرين جدا وركز على واحد منهم وكلما كان ينزل دور كان يلاقي حجمه يكبر حتى وصل للدور الارضي راح للراجل وحضنه وسلم عليه فساله الراجل انت تعرفني قال له طبعا يا راجل ده انا اعرفك من وانت صغير قوي



صعيدي حب يروش سقط العبايا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> اهلاووووووى
> 
> لاء  بجد  النكت  دى جاااااااامده
> 
> والنكته بتاعت اتنين  مساطيل والمذيعه بتسال  مصر  ايه  بالنسبه  ليك
> 
> امى
> 
> والتانى مااقدرش  اتكلم  على ام واحد صاحبى
> ...


يا هلا ومليون هلا ..

ويامرحبا يا مرحبا نورك غطى على الكهربا .. ويادى النور يادى النور جاية فى عربية ولا فى حنطور  :: 

اهلا بيكِ يا حنين فى الموضوع ..

وأوعى تقفى فى الممنوع ...

عشان الضحك هيكون مسموع .. 

 :: 

نورتينى والله وربنا يسعدك إن شاء الله 

وأهلاً بكِ 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه يا حنين
> 
> و حياة ربنا قديمة و قالوها هنا 50 مرة


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عندك حق  :: 

المهم إن الناس تضحك وبس ياعمونا مش مهم جديدة ولا قديمة ولا اتقالت مرة ولا مرتين  :: 

والله منورنا يا أبو أمنية دايما 

وربنا ما يحرمنا من تعليقاتك العسل ديه يا عسل  :1: 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> صعيدي ماشي في الطريق الزراعي بعربيته خبط 60 واحد
> 
> راح القسم
> 
> الظابط بيقوله : ازاي نخبط 60 واحد
> 
> الصعيدي : ماكنتش اقصد والله يابيه
> 
> الظابط : ازاي ده
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دماغهم ناشفة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تسلمى يا زوزو على نكتك اللى بتسعدينا بيها دايما ومشاركاتك الجميلة ديه وربنا ما يحرمنا من مرورك ولا مشاركتك 

وأهلا بكِ يا نجمة فك التكشيرة والنكت الجميلة  :: 

الف شكر

أخوكِ

 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> -واحد بلدياتنا طلع برج القاهرة في اخر دور وبص على الناس تحت لقاهم صغيرين جدا وركز على واحد منهم وكلما كان ينزل دور كان يلاقي حجمه يكبر حتى وصل للدور الارضي راح للراجل وحضنه وسلم عليه فساله الراجل انت تعرفني قال له طبعا يا راجل ده انا اعرفك من وانت صغير قوي
> 
> 
> 
> صعيدي حب يروش سقط العبايا




زوزو أم سلمى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههه

و الله ضحكت قوى

خصوصا اللى حب يروش

تسلمى يارب

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم 

انا جيت عاملين ايه

بيقولك كمال الجنزوري جالو بعد ما شالوا من الوزارة وقالوا عايز أعرف انت 

شيلتنى ليه ياريس 
قالوا يا كمال يا حبيبي التغيير سُنة الحياه ، قالوا طيب شيلت وزير المواصلات 
ليه 
قالوا يا كمال يا حبيبي التغيير سُنة الحياة ، 
قالوا طيب ممكن أسالك سؤال اومال ليه انت الوحيد اللى مابتتغيرش 
قالوا ياحبيبي تغييركم انتم سُنة لكن أنا وجودي " فرض " 

كان فى سرير المرض حينما أخذ يلقى بوصاياه الأخيرة لوزيره عاطف : 
- وصيتك الحكم من بعدى يا عاطف .. 
- فى رقبتى يا ريس .. كله تمام والسلطة هياخدها جمال .. 
(ثم راح فى غيبوبة .. أفاق منها بعد قليل ) 
- وصيتك الشعب من بعدى يا عاطف . 
- ما تخافش يا ريس .. الشعب ياكل الزلط ... 
(ثم راح فى غيبوبة .. أفاق منها بعد قليل ) 
- عاطف 
- نعم يا ريس 
ماتنساش .. توكيل الزلط لعلاء 

استضافو ابو العربى فى برنامج من سيربح المليون فسأله جورج سؤال المليون و كان 
السؤال الحج فريضة ام سنة فاندهش ابو العربى و قاله هاستعين بصديق ابن عمى 
غريب 
فى بورسعيد فقاله السؤال قاله اللى سالك السؤال ده مش فاهم حاجة فسأله ابو 
العربى ليه قاله لأن الحج اما قرعة ياما سياحى 

واحد بلدياتنا دخل الجيش ووقف حراسة على بوابة معسكر عدى عليه الشاويش 
وقاله:اللواء "فريد" جه؟ 
قاله : ماجاش يا شاويش "محمد" وبعد ساعة رجع له الشاويش محمد وسأله اللواء 
فريد" جه؟ 
قاله لسه ما جاش. وبعد ساعة أخرى رجع له تانى وسأله اللواء "فريد" جه؟ 
قال له لسه ما جاش. وبعد ساعة جه اللواء "فريد" 
قاله العسكرى : أنت فين الشاويش "محمد" حيخرب بيتك 


اتنين مساطيل قاعدين يحششو في المقابر ومرت جنازة فواحد بيقول للتاني هي جنازة 
مين دي يا محمد؟ فرد علية دي جنازة الشيخ محروس فقال الاولاني يا حول الله 
وتاني يوم وهما قاعدين في نفس المكان مرت جنازة فنفس الشخص سال بيقول للثاني هي 
جنازة مين دي يا محمد؟ فرد عليه دي جنازة الشيخ محروس فقال الاولاني يا حول 
الله 
وثالث يوم وهما قاعدين في نفس المكان مرت جنازة فنفس الشخص سال بيقول للتاني هي 
جنازة مين دي يا محمد؟ فرد عليه دي جنازة الشيخ محروس 
فرد عليه هي الدنيا ملطشة معاه كدة لية 


قردين واحد حظه حلو و التانى حظه وحش قاعدين مع بعض فى الغابه وجعانين أوى 

فاللى حظه حلو بيقول للى حظه وحش أنا اعرف مكان شجرة موز وهم فى مزرعة واحد 
تعالى نروح ناكل منها قاله ماشى..لما وصلوا فاللى حظه حلو قال للى حظه وحش 
استنا انت هنا انا هاطلع اهزلك الشجره من فوق وانت لم الموز ماشى ,ماشى و طلع 
هز والموز وقع فالقرد اللى حظه وحش مسك أول موزه ولسه بيقشرها جه صاحب المزرعه 
راح ماسكه رازعه حتة علقه وهربوا ,,جم تانى يوم هايموتوا من الجوع قالوا 
مابدهاش بئه راحوا وطلع اللى حظه حلو فوق وهز الشجره واللى حظه وحش تحت مسك 
اول 
موزه جه صاحب المزرعه راح ماسكه مبهدله وهربوا جه تالت يوم قاعين موحوحين 
قالوا 
ياروح مابعدك روح راحوا عالشجره فالمره دى اللى حظه وحش قال للى حظه حلو استنا 
انت هنا النهارده وانا هاطلع فوق ماشى,ماشى وطلع فعلا وجه صاحب المزرعة هو 
وابنه فابنه مسك اللى حظه حلو فابوه قاله لأ سيبه دانا ضربه يومين ورا بعض 
هاتلى ابن اللذين اللى فوق ده

قرية اهلها اشتكوا ان الامام يلقي خطب طويلة جدا جدا في الصلاة فاشتكوا الي 
الاوقاف التي ارسلت لهم اماما جديدا ولكنه كرر نفس المشكلة فاعادوا الشكوى 
فارسلت لهم الاوقاف شيخا آخر وحذرته من الاطالة. 
وصل الامام الجديد فدخل المسجد وصعد المنبر وحيّا المصلين وسأل: 
اتعرفون قصة سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام؟ 
فرد المصلون كلهم: نعم . 
فنظر الامام الى المؤذن وقال: اقم الصلاة. 
ولما فرغ من صلاته استوقف الناس وسألهم: اتعرفون قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام؟ 
فرد المصلون : نعم. 
فقال لهم : ماتجوش الجمعة الجايـــة

----------


## hazem3

واحد بلدياتنا في مسابقة من سيربح المليون اتصل بصديق وقال له الو محمدين
معانا 30 ثانية رايك احذف اجابتين ولا استخدم الجمهور!


مرة طفل بلدياتنا راح للبقال فقال لة عمو عندك الشوكلاتة ام ربع جنية قال لة
البقال نعم عندى فقال الطفل طيب بكام
_____________________
اتنين بلدياتنا عاوزين يشربو سجاير ومش معاهم قالو ندخل ميتم بيوزعو سجاير
هناك ، دخلو قعدو جمب واحد فى الصوان بيدخن قال الاول : انفاس معدودة وقال
التانى : كلنا لها رد الراجل : محدش واخد منها حاجة

واحد بلدياتنا دخل جنينة الحيوانات ودخل راسه في قفص الاسد، الحارس جري عليه
قاله انت بتعمل ايه، قاله ايه يابا يعني هناكله.
___________________


+المريض: يا ترى يا دكتور أنا ممكن أعيش لحد ما يبقى عندي 100 سنة؟ الطبيب: أنت بتدخن أو بتشرب أو بتتعاطى؟ المريض: لأ أبداً، عمري ما دخنت سيجارة أو كأس ولا حتى شديت نفس من شيشة... الطبيب: بتلعب قمار؟ المريض: لأ، ولا حتى كوتشينة ولا دومينو ولا شطرنج .... الطبيب: بتسهر قدام التلفزيون أو الفيديو أو الدش؟ المريض: ولا بفتحهم من أساسه.... الطبيب: ولا بتسهر على القهوة؟ المريض: ولا عمري عتبتها برجلي... الطبيب: بترهق صحتك ونظرك بالقراءة كتير؟ المريض: بالعكس، أنا أطيق العمى ولا أطيقش الكتب... الطبيب: طيب بتقعد كتير قدام الكمبيوتر أو الأنترنت؟ المريض: كمبيوتر؟ أشوف إيه؟ .... الطبيب: طيب بتسافر على طرق خطر أو بتسوق كتير؟ المريض: أنا لا عندي عربية ولا بأسافر من أصله..... الطبيب: طيب بتلعب أي رياضة عنيفة أو مرهقة؟ >المريض: ولا عمري عتبت نادي، وما لعبتش حاجة من أيام ثانوي.... الطبيب: أمال عايز مية سنة تهبب فيهم إيه

اثنين مبسوطين قوى قاعدين يعملوا دماغ قدام المراية فواحد منهم قال للتاني شايف الاتنين اللي قاعدين قدمنا دول ؟ قالوا ايوة قالوا دول بيعملوا زيينا بالظبط ، فقام قاله طب ما تيجي نروح لهم...... وهما جايين يقوموا فواحد منهم قال للتاني استني..هما اللى جايين خلاص



كان في سلحفتين صغيرين كانوا بيحبوا بعض كبروا واتجوزوا وخلفوا سلحوف صغير سموه ابوسريع ,اقترحت ام
ابوسريع علي ابو ابوسريع انهم يروحوا يفسحوا الواد في البحر الاحمر جهزوا لوازم الرحلة واستغرقت الرحلة 15سنة
ذهاب.. وصلوا علي البحر وفرشوا علشان يأكلوا وفجأة صرخت ام ابوسريع "تصدق يابو ابوسريع نسينا اهم حاجة
نسينا الملاحة عشان الاكل .اخطف رجلك وروح البلد هاتها .."صرخ ابو ابوسريع وقال لسه هاروح 15سنة رايح و15 سنة
جاي يكون الاكل برد الأحسن نبعت الواد ابوسريع خفيف ولسه صغير.."ونادوا ابوسريع وقالولهه وبعتوه يجيب الملاحة
ومرت السنين...حوالى40 سنة وابوسريع مجاش، السلاحف بدأت تقلق فقالت ام ابوسريع احسن ناكل بدل ماالاكل يبرد
ولمايجي ابوسريع نعمله اكل ثاني ..وبداو ياكلو..."فجاة خرج ابوسريع من ورا شجرة وقال يعني لو كنت رحت كنتم كلتم من غيري

مرة كان فيه صبي ميكانيكي اسمه "دقدق" قال للاسطى بتاعه : تعرف انا اعرف رئيس الحي
قالم الاسطى قالو:امشي ياض العب بعيد وهو مش مصدقو..بعد شويه عدى رئيس الحي وراح مسلم على دقدق
قام قال للاسطى مش قلتلك دا انا كمان اعرف الوزير..وراح برضو الوزير معدي وسلم على دقدق والاسطى مذهول
دقدق قال للاسطى :بص بقى انا هجبلك مالاخر انا اعرف جورج بوش...قام الاسطى قاللو الميه تكدب الغطاس ولو طلع يعرفك هديك الورشة...فسافرو على امريكا ..دقدق قال للاسطى استنى هنا عند باب البيت الابيضو انا وجورج هنطلع نسلم عليك مالبلكونة..قاللو ماشي..وفعلا طلع دقدق وبوش مالبلكونة وشاورو للاسطى...بصو لقو الاسطى اغمى عليه ..وفالمستشفى دقدق سال الاسطى :انت اغمى عليك عشان شفتني مع بوش ...قللو: لا..انا اغمى عليا لما اتنين امريكان معديين سالوني مين اللي واقف مع دقدق دا؟؟!!

----------


## hazem3

جرت أحداث هذه القصة في بلده صغيره قرب مدينة موسكو الروسية حتى ولو بدت أحداث هذه القصة كقصص الخيال لكنها حقيقية

هذا رجل كان واقفا على جانب الطريق ينتظر أن توصله سيارة عابرة
فهو يريد الذهاب للبلدة المجاورة في ليلة شديدة
الظلام في وسط العاصفة
الليل مر ببطء ولم تمر هذه السيارة عابره
مرت ساعات وساعات وهو واقف
كانت العاصفة شديدة والليل حالك
لم يكن يستطيع أن يرى مكان قدميه أخيرا وبعد طول انتظار
مرت سيارة تسير ببطء كأنها شبح
شبابيكها سوداء
خرجت من خلف الظلام وبلا أضواء
مرت ببطء متجهة إليه حتى توقفت أمامه
ركب الرجل داخل السيارة وأغلق الباب مبتسما
فجأة شاهد ما لم يتوقعه أبدا
لا يوجد سائق لهذه السيارة
السيارة بدأت تتحرك ببطء مرة أخرى
بدأ الرعب يدب في قلب الرجل
وبدأت السيارة تسرع قليلاً
اقتربت السيارة من منعطف خطير جدا
الرجل بدا يدعو ربه من اجل البقاء على قيد الحياة
لا محالة السيارة سوف تخرج عن الطريق وسوف يواجه الموت
فجاه قبل المنعطف بقليل دخلت يد من النافذة وأمسكت الدركسيون
وقادت السيارة عبر المنعطف بأمان
أصبح الرجل فرحا مع بقاء الخوف والرهبة في داخل قلبه
الرجل أصبح يرى اليد تدخل من النافذة عدة مرات كلما وصلوا إلى احد المنعطفات
وأخيرا
قرر الرجل الهروب من السيارة
ففتح باب السيارة وقفز منها ولاذ بالفرار
وذهب إلى اقرب بلده وكان مبتلا وفزعا
ذهب إلى احد البارات وبدأ يخبر قصته المخيفة والمرعبة للجميع
بعدما تأكدوا من هيئته انه غير سكران أو ناقص العقل
وكان الجميع ينصت للقصة في أثناء ذلك وبعد حوالي نصف ساعة دخل رجلان إلى نفس البار
وعندما شاهدوا الشخص المرعوب قال احدهما للآخر
مش هوا ده الأهبل اللي ركب العربية واحنا بنزقها!


الصعايدة إتضايقوا أوي أوي عشان كل الناس بيتتريقوا عليهم 
قالوا مش ممكن لازم نعمل حاجة مشروع قومي لمصر
يخلد إسم الصعايدة للأبد 
فكروا فكروا 
وبعدين راحوا للريس قالوله إحنا عيزين نعمل كوبري كبير جداً على النيل 
إدينا 100 مليون جنيه
بعد محاولات يفهم فقد الأمل وإدالهم 
بعدها بإسبوعين طلبوا زيهم 
قال لا ما بدهاش بقى رحوا لرئيس الوزرا
بعد 3 أيام نقاش إدالهم
بعدها بإسبوع كمان طلبوا كمان 100 مليون جنيه
لا كده ما ينفعش وشكل لجنة وبعتها الصعيد يشوفوا بيصرفوا الفلوس دي كلها إزاي
تقرير اللجنة جه كده
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الميزانية تزداد بشكل كبير : نظراً لأن الصعايدة يبنون الكوبري بشكل غير تقليدي اللذي يتمثل في بناء الكوبري بجوارضفة النيل وليس لعبوره 

الرئيس الأمريكي كان في البلد وماشي في الشارع لقى واحد شحات مد إيده في جيبة ما لقاش حاجة
راح قايل له أول ما أرجع أمريكا حابعت لك فلوس
أول ما رجع راح باعت لمصر مليون دولار
وصلوا لوزارة الخارجية راحوا مديين لوزارة الداخلية كل المبلغ مليون جنيه
راحوا باعتين كل المبلغ نص مليون جنيه لوزارة الصحة
راحوا باعتين كل المبلغ ربع مليون جنيه لوزارة الشئون الإجتماعية
راح م الوزير لوكيل الوزارة لحد الساعى 
ما راح للراجل الشحات قال له الرئيس الأمريكي بيقول لك يحنن

صعيدي اشترى بي إم دبليو بمواصفات خاصة، فيها الكمبيوتر يصلح كل شيء من غير ما يروح التوكيل!
حب الصعيدي يجربها فكسر الباب اللي ع اليمين، فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت، فرجع الباب،
وكسر الباب اللي ع الشمال، فرد الكمبيوتر يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت!!!
عجبته الحكاية قام جربها وطار من فوق الكوبري!!
فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية


واحد عاوز يشرب لبن سخن ولع في الجاموسة
..................................................  ...........
إتنين بلدياتنا إشتروا حصانين وعاوزين يفرقوهم من بعض
راح الأولاني قطع ديله وقال لزميله أنت حصانك ديله مقطوع
قاله لا مش باينه راح شوية ورجع راح قاطع رجل حصان زميله وقال له
حصانك رجله مقطوعة
قال له لا مش باينه راح قاطع راسه ورجع قاله حصانك راسه مقطوعة
قاله لا مش كده
أكيد أوضح حاجه إن حصانك بني وحصاني أبيض

..................................................  ......................
مرة واحد باشا دار عليه الزمن وافتقر
حب يشتغل اشتغل بياع فجل وجرجير طول النهار واقف فى السوق وعمال يقول : فجل يا حوش .... جرجير يا كلاب .....


مره واحد صعيدى دخل محل اجهزه كهربائيه علشان يشترى تلفزيون دخل سال صاحب المحل
ابكام التلفزيون ده صاحب المحل قلو امشى ياض مابنبعش لصعايده الصعيدى راح حلق شنبو ولبس بدله ورحلو تانى وسالو بكام التلفزيون ده قالو امشى ياض مابنبعش لصعايده الصعيدى اتجنن راح لبس وحده ست ورحلو تانى وقالو بكام التلفزيون ده قالو امشى ياض مابنبعش لصعايده الصعيدى قالو انتا بتعرفنى ازاى صاحب المحل قالو عشان دى غساله مش تلفزيون

مرة واحد مسيحي راح للريس, قاله يا ريس هو ممكن واحد مسيحي يبقى رئيس جمهورية , قاله و لا مسلم يا بابا
..................................................  ........


واحد صعيدي سمع عن خطف الطيارات وقف قطر سوهاج و قاله اطلع على ليبيا و الا حنسف القطر

مرة جماعة راكبين عربية أجرة و مسافرين و السواق عمال يجري بسرعة قوي
واحد قاله ياعم هدي شوية
السواق قاله: بتفهم في البيجو
قاله: لأ
قاله: طب اخرس
سرعة العربية عمالة تزيد فواحد تاني
ياعم هدي شوية حتموتنا معاك الله يحرقك
السواق زعق: بتفهم في البيجو
قاله: لأ
قاله: طب اخرس
السواق عمال يجري فواحد تاني
ياعم انت حتموتنا
قاله بتفهم في البيجو
قاله أيوة بفهم في البيجو
قاله طب تعالى وقفها عشان أنا مش عارف


اتنين مساطيل راكبين عربية خبطوا واحد..فالمسطول اللي سايق بيقول للى جنبة:انزل شوفو..مات ولا لسة..؟؟ نزل المسطول التانى وقال:تعال يمين شوية..ايووه..شمال شوية..بس..اطلع قدام...اوكى..كده مات

أتنين مسلمين محمد و إبراهيم تايهين فى الصحرا وجعانين فجاه لقو دير إبراهيم قال لمحمد أنا هأقول لهم إني اسمي جرجس ومحمد قال له لا يا عم .. أنا هاقول اسمي محمد فسألهم القسيس عن الاسم فقال إبراهيم اسمي جرجس ومحمد قال اسمي محمد فقال القسيس احضرو الطعام لمحمدو قولوا لجرجس نحن اليوم صائمون


اتنين حشاشين راكبين عربية الأولاني بيقول للتاني
ياعم خلي بالك حنخبط في عامود النور
ياعم خلي بالك حتودينا في داهية
ياعم حاسب بس لنتعور
ياعم حاسب....
في المستشفى الأولاني بيقول للتاني
شفت ياعم مش عمال أقولك حاسب حنتعور
قام التاني قاله ما أنا عمال أقولك انت اللي سايق

تم تغيير التحية الرسمية للعيد من عيد مبارك الى يا جمال العيد
واحد ماشي في الشارع بيقول الله يخربيتك يا سمير
أمين شرطة ضربه على قفاه و قاله و كمان مش عارف اسم الريس يا كلب


اسرائيلي بيسأل مصري بتفطروا ايه
قاله فول
قاله طب بتتغدوا ايه
قاله فول
قاله طب بتتعشوا ايه
قاله فول
قاله طب و ايه الفرق بينكم و بين البهايم
قاله سينا


 اليسا وهيفاء وهبي ونانسي عجرم راكبين قطر
وبيكلموا عن فارس أحلامهم
إليسا قالت : نفسي أتجوز ضابط هيفا قالت :
نفسي أتجوز صيني نانسي قالت :
نفسي أتجوز لاعب كرة مشهور
سمعهم واحد متطفل
دخل عليهم وقالهم معاكوا العقيد شونج يونج الشهير بأبوتريكة


مرة واحد مسئول بيفتتح حمام سباحة (للصعايده) فالمدير قال له "ده المنط يا فندم 30متر، قوم نط يا مرزوق" فنط مرزوق . "وده يا فندم منط 50 متر قوم ياعوض نط" فنط عوض ."وده يا فندم منط 80 متر قوم يا نجيب نط" فنط نجيب، فقال المسئول "هايل ..هايل .." قام المدير قال "ولسه يا فندم لما نملى الحمام 

اتنين بيدوروا على زوجاتهم فى السوق، فاتفقوا كل واحد يدور على مرات التانى، فاللبنانى بيوصف زوجته لبلدياتنا وقاله: شعرها أصف 
وعيونها زرق وبيضا وقوامها سمبتيك، ها.. وشو أوصاف زوجتك؟ رد بلدياتنا وقاله: سيبك من مراتى ويلا بينا ندور على مراتك؟

لغز محشش: قطار يمشي 60 كلم في الساعة فكم عصفور في الشجرة اذا كان الببسي ب75 قرش؟

واحد بلدياتنا كان راكب الطيارة هو و ابنه و كان في الطيارة عصام الحضري, فالطيار قال احنا لازم نستغل فرصة ان معانا عصام الحضري و نعمل مسابقة نسلي بيها الركاب.
راحوا قايلين لبلدياتنا احنا حنفتح باب الطيارة و حيقف الحضري عليه كأنه جون و انت حترمي عليه ابنك , و ما تخفش ده احنا معانا الحضري.
و وافق بلدياتنا و وقف الحضري على باب الطيارة, و بلدياتنا مسك ابنه و قام مهوش يمين قام الحضري ناطط يمين, راح بلدياتنا رامي ابنه شمال



الموساد قررت تشغل واحد صعيدي معاها و بعد تدريب مكثف لمدة 3 شهور قرروا يرجع مصر ويبتدي الشغل 
هريدي: وانا لما احب اتصل بيكم ابعتلكم جواب واللا اية؟ مدرب الموساد: جواب اية حتضيعنا الله يخرب بيتك......... احنا لما نعوزك حنبعتلك مندوب لحد عندك حيقولك ( ازيك كده وازي امك) ودي حتكون كلمة السر هريدي: تمام ياااااااااااافندم و سافر هريدي لمصر شهر اتنين تلاتة و الموساد احتاجت تديله تعليمات قاموا باعتين المندوب على مصر.... وصل العمارة سأل البواب : يا ترى هريدي بيه موجود؟؟ البواب (بقرف): أنهي هريدي بيه فيهم .... عندنا اربعة هريدي في العمارة المندوب(خاف لينكشف) : اي واحد فيهم البواب: عندك في الدور الأول طلع المندوب الدور الأول .. فتح الباب راجل.. قام قاله: انت هريدي ... قاللوه ايوه .... قاللوه: ازيك كده وازاي امك... قاللوه: العنوان غلط يا استاذ ... هريدي الداسوس ساكن في الدور الرابع

----------


## taro2a1

*صعيدى اشترى لإبنه آلة حاسبة وشال منها الصفر علشان ما يتصلش دولي*

----------


## عراقية وافتخر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه
قوية بس صعيدي ايه جامد قوي

----------


## the_chemist

قديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييمة

قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حنين مصر

هههههههههههههههههههه

تحفه  بجد
لا والله  ماكنتش عارفه اضحك عليه ولا ايه

ولا مسلم يابابا
ولا الاهبل اللى ركب واحنا بنزق

ولا باقولك خد باللك مش انت اللى كنت سايق
ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

مش هاقولها

----------


## hamadatamara

مره واحد احول جه يعيط رجع :Biggrin:

----------


## hamadatamara

عملوا مسابقه صيد
الامريكى قال جبت اسد و فيل وتمساح
الالمانى:جبت نمر ودب وزرافه
الصعيدى:جبت تعلب وتعبان و اتنين لوبليز
تانى يوم وتالت يوم الصعيدى يقول نفس الكلام
هيئه التحكيم استغربوا جدا وسالوه ايه اللوبليز اللى بتصطاده كل يوم ده
الصعيدى تعالوا معايا اوريكم
ادي التعلب بووووووووم
وادى التعبان بووووووم
 وراح منشن على واحد امريكانى فالامريكانى خاف وقعد يقول نو بلييز نو بلييز
الصعيدى قال وادى اللوبليز بووووم :2:

----------


## hamadatamara

سؤال
ما هو اول شئ يفعله الصعايده اول ما يصحوا من النوم

الجواب
كل واحد بيروح على النكته بتاعته :y:

----------


## الكينج..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه يا باشا

----------


## alias

ماشاء الله الأعضاء كلها دمها خفيف ماعدا واحد كل ميشوف نكتة يقول  قدييييييييييمة طيب ورينا نكتك الجديد(متفهمش غلط وإتفكرني بحرججك لا بس كد )) بصراحة انا بطلت اقرا الاستراحة الجمعة فمعنديش نكت 
لإستنووووووووووو (مرة كان في فلوس ووجبة بيجروووو لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟ الفلوس صدقة جاريه اما الوجبة فخدمة طلبات سريعة
كنت عيزة اسال الكابتن اهلاوي إنتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت ظريف ونكتك بدضحك ياترى طالع على مييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alias

مرة واحد رجع في كلامو راح إتخبط

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم 

اهلا بيكوا ويا رب يخليكوا 
وحسنة قليلة تمنع بلاوي قليلة


الله يخليكي يا حنين مصر 

بس انا كنت بزق

----------


## the_chemist

> ماشاء الله الأعضاء كلها دمها خفيف ماعدا واحد كل ميشوف نكتة يقول  قدييييييييييمة طيب ورينا نكتك الجديد(متفهمش غلط وإتفكرني بحرججك لا بس كد )) بصراحة انا بطلت اقرا الاستراحة الجمعة فمعنديش نكت 
> لإستنووووووووووو (مرة كان في فلوس ووجبة بيجروووو لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟ الفلوس صدقة جاريه اما الوجبة فخدمة طلبات سريعة
> كنت عيزة اسال الكابتن اهلاوي إنتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت ظريف ونكتك بدضحك ياترى طالع على مييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ماشي يا ألياس

بالمناسبة اللى بأقول له قديمة علي كل نكتة دا واحد صاحبى

بس بأحب أرخم عليه شوية

و أنا بطبيعتى دمى مش خفيف

يعنى النكتة الجديدة و حلوة من عندى تبقي رخممممممممممممممممممممممممة قوى


ماشي يا إلياس

قديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييمة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## hazem3

هو حضرتك هنا يا استذ كيميائي 

يا مرحبا يا مرحبا

حضرتك عامل ايه 
بس عايزين نكتة 
من نكتك الي تخلينا شهرين  
نضحك 
وسلامي لكل اعضاء لؤلؤة المشرق العربي

----------


## alias

> ماشي يا ألياس
> 
> بالمناسبة اللى بأقول له قديمة علي كل نكتة دا واحد صاحبى
> 
> بس بأحب أرخم عليه شوية
> 
> و أنا بطبيعتى دمى مش خفيف
> 
> يعنى النكتة الجديدة و حلوة من عندى تبقي رخممممممممممممممممممممممممة قوى
> ...





انا عرفة إنها قديمة 
بعدين عادي صحبك صحبك إحنا بس بنحلي الجو
فيه اثنين راحو مع بعض ....... جاء بعض وخلاهم لوحدهم


في محامي رفع قضية .... وقعت عليه 

فيه واحد راح لراس الشارع ...... لقاه اصلع 


عجوز نبت لها ثالول في راس انفها...... فرحت ؟ تحسبه حبة شباب

----------


## the_chemist

> انا عرفة إنها قديمة 
> بعدين عادي صحبك صحبك إحنا بس بنحلي الجو
> فيه اثنين راحو مع بعض ....... جاء بعض وخلاهم لوحدهم
> 
> 
> في محامي رفع قضية .... وقعت عليه 
> 
> فيه واحد راح لراس الشارع ...... لقاه اصلع 
> 
> ...




حلوة يا إلياس

خصوصا راس الشارع اللى طلعت صلعة

----------


## the_chemist

> هو حضرتك هنا يا استذ كيميائي 
> 
> يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
> 
> حضرتك عامل ايه 
> بس عايزين نكتة 
> من نكتك الي تخلينا شهرين  
> نضحك 
> وسلامي لكل اعضاء لؤلؤة المشرق العربي



أنت عارف يا حازم

كان من عينى

سيبنا الكلام ده للشباب اللى زيك بقي

أنتم الجيل الصاعد

----------


## alias

طيب احنا الجيل الصاعد وإنتا النازل يعني

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

we will be back 



نتيجة للمضاربة فى أسعار النكت فى اسوق الحرة وسيطرة الزعيمة الشرعية لعصابة حمادة وتوتو على بنك النكت فى قاعة فك التكشيرة ...

فقد تقرر توجيه ضربة عسكرية مباشرة على هذه العصابة ورجوع مكتب صرافة النكت الخاص بأهلاوى شديد 

وستتوقف الهجمة بمشيئة الله تعالى يوم الثلاثاء القادم بعد صلاة الجمعة مباشرة عند تقديم فروض الأعتذار على عدم الترحيب بى فى بنك النكت الخاص بزعيمة العصابة بنت شهريار 

ومن هنا سنبدأ الهجوم بمشيئة الله الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً بعد تناول وجبة العشاء ... والعاقبة عندكم فى المسرات


تم فتح الحساب للجميع لمن يريد الإنتقام  ::p: 


اخوكم رئيس بنك اوعى وشك لصرافة ورق بنكنوت النكت الدولى فرع روض الفرج 


 ::p:

----------


## the_chemist

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هو إنت لسه عايش يا واد

دا أنا مكتبتش اسمك في التعداد بتاع مصر السنة دى

طيب ألحق أصحح المعلومات بقى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هو إنت لسه عايش يا واد
> 
> دا أنا مكتبتش اسمك في التعداد بتاع مصر السنة دى
> 
> طيب ألحق أصحح المعلومات بقى


عايش والله ياعمونا ههههههههههههههههههههه

المشكلة إنى مشغول بمشروع برمجة مضيعنى ع الاخر  ::uff:: 

يلا ربنا يستر ونخلص منه على خير وارجعلكم تانى بنكتنا الاصلى مش نكت بنك زعيمة العصابة اللى هاقضى عليها ديه  ::p:   ::p:   ::p: 


نورت يا ابو امنية والله


يلا خد النكتة ديه ع الماشى 




واحد ندل بيعيط في جنازة سألوه تعرفه ؟ قال: لا بس سمعت ان البكاء يعذب الميت 



 ::no2::   ::no2::   ::no2::   ::no2::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

يلا نكمل الحرب على بركة الله واسترداد حقوق مكتب صرافتنا الخاص  ::p:   ::p:  




مرة واحدغبي اوي قاعد يفكر مع نفسه ويقول "جمبرى فى الطبق؟ لا لا ارنب فى الجردل؟ برضه لا مش دى استكوزا فى البانيو؟ يوووة برضه مش دى، انا هتصل اعرف من الدكتور احسن." راح اتصل بيه وساله "يا دكتور انا عندى ايه؟" قال له "انا قولت لك ميت مرة انت عندك سرطان فى الحوض"

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

تلاته خرجوا في رحلة سفاري..واحد مصري والتاني صومالي والتالت أمريكاني..دخلوا كهف وناموا..وصحيوا بعد 300سنة!..كل واحد فيهم قام رجع بلدة.. 
الصومالي شغل الراديو سمع: (الصومال لن تتنازل أبدا عن حقها الشرعي والتاريخي في ولاية نيوجيرسي) 
الأمريكي شغل الراديو سمع: (سيدافع الجيش الأمريكي عن البلاد لآخر جندي!) 
المصري شغل الراديو سمع: (إخترناه..وبايعناه...وعشان كده احنا خترناااااااااااااااااااه!)

----------


## mintooosa

> نكته ضربت واحد قاعد على القهوه ليه؟
> بيقول على نفسه ابن نكته ، ولا هى امه ولا تعرفه


ههههههههههههههه

جامدة مووووووووووووت

شكرا يا اهلاوى

----------


## بنت شهريار

براحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك
قرار جمهورى دكتاتورى قوى ومشدد وبقوة السلاح
سيتم نقل النكت الخاصة بالعضو اهلاوى فى موسوعته
ابتداء من تاريخ افتتاح بنك النكت
الى بنكنا المبجل الخاص
وذلك اتباعاً لقانون بنك النكت وفك التكشيرة
وقانوننا الخاص بالافترا والعافية  :: 

اهلاوى معترض ولا حاجه  ::p:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامدة مووووووووووووت
> 
> شكرا يا اهلاوى


أهلا يا مينتوسا .. نورتى المنتدى ونورتى مكتب صرافة النكت بتاعنا كمان  :: 


ويارب تكون النكت عجبتك ...


وأهلا بيكِ عميلة جديدة معانا ...


يلا شاركينا وسيبك من بنك النكت المثبت فى أول الصفحة ديه وحش اوووووى اوووووووى تعالى هنا احسن  :: 


ال بنك نكت ال  ::p:     الصرافة برقبتها  ::p:  


نورتينا يا مينتوسا ...


وعشان نورك ده 


خديلك نكتة على الماشى اهى 




جماعة مساطيل قاعدين بيحششوا في خيمة
الفحم خلص بعتوا واحد يجيب فحم
لف حولين الخيمة ودخل قال:
السلام عليكم ممكن حتة فحمة
رد الجماعة وقالوا :
اقعد اقعد احنا لسة باعتين نجيب

----------


## the_chemist

عيب يا أهلاوى إختفاءك طول

الأهلاوية مش بيخافوا كده

إظهر و بان عليك الأمان

ياللا ننادى عليه و نقول

ياولاد الحلال حدش شاف عيلة تايهة طول كده

في رجلها الشمال خلخال زى ده

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

أفتقد الأخ الفاضل / أهلاوي شديد بمنتهى الشدة الأهلية.

مع إني زملكاوي، لكنه ميراث في الجينات وليست صفة مكتسبة.

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------

